# Reciclado de Artefactos  🤦‍♂️  🤦‍♂️



## locoar

Hola gente, queria comentarle que hoy me encontre con un (equi-pito)  de musica que no funcionaba mas es decir que no prendia se me ocurrio desrmarlo y fijarme cual era el integrado que amplificaba el sonido. Me encontre con que el integrado era el LA4550 es de sanyo que ya esta discontinuado.

La cosa es que en su datasheet aparece el diagrama y el PCB para poder utilizarlo comom un amplificador.. cuando me pongo a mirarlo bien me di cuenta que no era muy complicado pero me entro una duda.. donde devo conectar la energia, por lo que lei en el datashell funciona con 9 volt pero no se donde conectarlo no se si alguien me podria ayudar

*PCB*
http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pcbxj4.png



*Diagrama*
http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=diagramapc0.png



*Datasheet*
www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/ds_pdf_e/LA4550.pdf


----------



## maton00

se alimenta de donde dice vcc (positivo)cerca del capacitor de 1000mF el negativo del signo de tierra.
yo tambien eh hecho algo parecido con un circuito amplificador para bocinas de cpu(tda2822m)


----------



## locoar

Gracias por responder me aclaraste mi duda mira te paso una imagen para que veas si entendi todo bien ya para ponerme a armar el amplificador y no tener ninguna duda.

http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pcbpu1.jpg

A otra cosa lei por hay que esas cucarachas como el LA4550 con mucho calor se suelen estropear te queria preguntar si conoces alguna tecnica para desoldarla de la plaqueta de la radio sin que se estropee.


----------



## fernandoae

"DATASHEET" no datashell, se te va a complicar cuando busques sino!


----------



## locoar

Tienes razon lo mismo San google siempre te corrige.. jaja   espero que me puedan sacar mi ultima duda para ya ponerme a armar el amplificador


----------



## maton00

bueno yo casi no eh rescatado componentes pero alo mejor puedes usar 
esta cosa, la venden en tiendas del gremio
solo ponel soldador en la tela hasta que caliente y luego la reposas con todo y soldador
en las soldaduras y retiras el componente con cuidado y si eres algo torpe como yo, pon en capsula del circuito agua a algo para que no caliente la capsula sin meter a bañar  todo el circuito
Saludos a argentina


----------



## maton00

pero puede que el circuito  distorcione si no le pones unos capacitores en la entrada de audio

como de entre 2.2 mf a unos 10 mf
saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Una de las cosas que hago cuando reciclo los componentes cuando algo esta fuera de servicio (equipo electrónico que ya no tiene mas vida útil) es extraerle la etapa de audio. Ya sea de TV, grabadores, minicomponentes, y todo equipo que lo traiga y funcione vale la pena rescatar un amplificador que puede varia de 3 a 100Watts eso dependiendo del equipo que sea. En este caso es este TV Gruomdy el cual traía un parlante de 8 ohm 3 watts y un IC conocido en este caso el TDA1905 solo hay que saber donde están todos los componentes asociados al mismo y de donde y cuanto se alimenta por que e visto desde 8 a 35 Volts y no es broma se aparecen de muchas forma...

Saludo hasta la próxima.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Ahora poner a prueba despues...











Listo salió andando de *10* lo que me falta es un buen Box y un par de led como la caja acústica para el parlante  este se alimenta de 15Vcc y no es necesario que sea a transformador una fuente conmutada simple servirá por que esta preparada para trabajar con ese tipo de fuente será hasta la próxima que consiga los materiales... cuestión de tiempo dijo el juez...  ♪♫

--------------------------------------------​


----------



## edward23

jejejeje que buena reciclada, te quedo perfecto


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *edward23* Thanks!


----------



## osk_rin

yo mañana subo fotos de lo que me voy a reciclar me regalaron un minicomponente sony con un stk de 120w+120w con un trafo gigante


----------



## Don Plaquetin

osk_rin dijo:


> yo mañana subo fotos de lo que me voy a reciclar me regalaron un minicomponente sony con un stk de 120w+120w con un trafo gigante



 exelente cacharreo  los STk son una masa 



Radiograbafor  GRUNDIG  model: PC2300


----------



## osk_rin

aqui las fotos de el stereo, antes funcionaba pero lo dejaron un tiempo abajo de un labadero de ropa y quedo muuuy sucio ya ni me anime a conectarlo


----------



## edward23

creo que deberias de hacer la prueba limpiandolo con thinel, es el liquido usado para quitar las pinturas de las casas, limpialo con ese liquido y chequea que todas las pistas esten bien y que la corrosion no haiga destruido los contactos de los componentes, creo que vale la pena, ya que es de buena potencia.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

te recomiendo que lo dejes al sol unas buenas horas y la placa sobre todo mientras le sacas el 
polvillo con distintos cepillos y un compresor o cepillo fino para sacar los restos de polvillo. Después dale con un cepillo de acero mediano fino o de plástico duro y limpia sobre el lado donde esta el estaño y baja el datasheet del STK y en base a eso empresa a trabajarlo tranquilo 

¿ la pregunta de oro que etapa quieres salvar?


----------



## osk_rin

ya he lavado algunas partes con thiner, solo que el tiner no lo ueda usar sobre los componentes es muy fuerte, necesito alcohol isopropilico,

con respecto a la etapa solo salvare la de audio, ya tengo hasta el pcb que consegui aqi en el foro


----------



## Tavo

Está interesante el tema.

Hace bastante tiempo me regalaron un minicomponente marca Kenia (hecho en Argentina, Tierra del Fuego) y andaba perfectamente pero no me interesaba tenerlo. Así que decidí destriparlo. 
La cuestión es que llevaba un amplificador STK4121II que es de 15+15W. Como era de esperar, tenía un sonido estupendo. Así que, rescaté el integrado con el fin de armarlo como amplificador algún día... pero nunca lo armé porque busqué como loco un diseño de circuito impreso y nunca encontré!

Así que, si alguien sabe algo sobre este integrado, le agradecería si es tan amable de tirar algún dato...

Va una foto del integrado. Obviamente es original, porque el equipo tenía varios años ya, calculo que era del 80 y pico más o menos...



Saludos!

PS: Pensé también en rescatarlo todo junto con la placa original, cortándola; pero realmente era muy grande y estaba fea, no me gustó el diseño, por eso solo desoldé el integrado para armarlo en una placa nueva.


----------



## Helminto G.

travo, espero tambien conservaras el trafo y fuente, no me parecio dificil encontrar un diagrama, lo saque del primer lugar que vi:






osk_rin, tengo el mismo trafo, lastima que el integrado no, se ve bueno, la mayoria de mis amplis tambien son recortados de otras placas, pronto tambien recuperare un stk...


----------



## Tavo

Helminto G. dijo:


> travo, espero tambien conservaras el trafo y fuente, no me parecio dificil encontrar un diagrama, lo saque del primer lugar que vi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> osk_rin, tengo el mismo trafo, lastima que el integrado no, se ve bueno, la mayoria de mis amplis tambien son recortados de otras placas, pronto tambien recuperare un stk...



Helminto, gracias por el aporte, pero eso es lo de menos, el esquema se consigue en cualquier lado; lo que yo quería conseguir es un diseño de circuito impreso ya hecho (PCB), porque realmente no tenía ganas de hacerlo yo...  Si encontramos uno hecho mejor...

Saludos.

PS: Todavía conservo el transformador, que es de 15+15V 2A, para mi un tanto sub-dimensionado pero ya veremos. La fuente es lo más fácil, rectificar y filtrar... juego de niños.


----------



## Helminto G.

si esta noche tengo la suficiente oseosidad te hecho la mano, pero no prometo nada...


----------



## Tavo

Helminto G. dijo:


> si esta noche tengo la suficiente oseosidad te hecho la mano, pero no prometo nada...


Helminto, gracias por la disposición. Ya empecé a hacerlo yo, así que no es necesario que interrumpas tu ociosidad y tiempo de meditación sobre la nada... 

Es raro que no haya encontrado ningún diseño. Quiero echarlo a andar porque tiene un sonido realmente bueno, y no parece de 15W... a oído pareciera que son unos 25-30W por canal...  

A ver si lo termino alguna vez. Sugieren algún previo o directamente sin preamplificador?

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo, tal vez no consigas para ese IC específicamente, pero todos los STK 41x2 comparten también el mismo esquema y te sirve cualquier PCB. 

Te adjunto uno que encontré entre mis archivos... había modificado el PCB de "construyesuvideorockola", saqué toda la parte de la fuente simple , pre y control de tonos y dejé sólo la parte del ampli. Revisá todo por las dudas porque nunca lo armé...

Original

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Te zarpaste Mariano! Gracias che! 

Está espectacular ese impreso, muy bien terminado y prolijo, como me gustan y como te gustan. 
Ahora voy a ver si consigo el layout de los componentes...

Saludos!

PS: Esos "retoques" que le hiciste...  
Odio los amplificadores con fuente simple, y menos de esos que le inventan un doblador de tensión así no más y creen tener todo solucionado... 


mnicolau dijo:


> Tavo, tal vez no consigas para ese IC específicamente, *pero todos los STK 41x2* comparten también el mismo esquema y te sirve cualquier PCB.


Ahora me dejaste con la duda...  El mío no termina en "2", es simplemente *4121 II*
¿Será compatible?


----------



## mnicolau

De nada che...

Son compatibles, fijate el data del tuyo y el de cualquier 41x2, vas a ver que son compatibles pin a pin e idénticos componentes utilizados en cada caso.

El layout lo encontrás en el "Original" que puse, ahí tenés toda la info. Siguiéndolo vas a encontrar también los nuevos pads de alimentación que quedaron en la modificación que hice del PCB propuesto.

Saludos, un abrazo.


----------



## Tavo

Ok. Todo perfecto.

Cuando tengas ganas y algún tiempo de ociosidad, si querés podés modificar también el silk-screen (máscara de componentes), así lo imprimo también por el otro lado y le doy un acabado totalmente profesional a la placa. No lo tomes a mal, no es que esté abusando; es que entiendo poco y nada sobre programas de edición de imágenes... solo se usar el paint. 

Gracias por tu ayuda! 
Otro abrazo para vos.


----------



## SERGIOD

mnicolau dijo:


> Tavo, tal vez no consigas para ese IC específicamente, pero todos los STK 41x2 comparten también el mismo esquema y te sirve cualquier PCB.
> 
> Te adjunto uno que encontré entre mis archivos... había modificado el PCB de "construyesuvideorockola", saqué toda la parte de la fuente simple , pre y control de tonos y dejé sólo la parte del ampli. Revisá todo por las dudas porque nunca lo armé...
> 
> Original
> 
> Saludos



Hola mariano una consulta esta a escala  osea listo para hacerlo con el método de la plancha

Por cierto esas son las entradas si no me equivoco(sobre la imagen)


----------



## osk_rin

que tal.

ya quise armar el stk 412-040 pero me esta quedando de la !"·$%&/ el pcb, en este post esta el pcb que publico el compañero paxs1, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/audio-in-out-stk412-150-a-8906/#post303164
 hizo muy buen trabajo, pero el plano gigante de masa me esta dando en la torre, acomapañado de pistas finas entre el plano de masa, ya he comprobado que el metodo de el plancahado no me funciona con el :enfadado:, probe con las tecnicas que siempre me dan resultados optimos, pero miren como me quedo casi me gaste un plumon repasando el dichoso plano de masa , aparte que no he querido meterlo al acido porque las pistas finitas creo que volaran.

 como quisiera ser bueno haciendo pcb's para hacerlo mejor, y mejorar las pistas de alimentacion que a mi parecer son delgadas y largas, ya me pase googleando un buen rato y no encuentro  alguno de ustedes de casualidad tiene otro diseño? seria muy bueno si lo pudieran compartir saludos y aqui las fotos:






me esta quedando fea fea


----------



## maezca

no esta tan fea, las mias parecen peor pero despues del acido ves que quedan bien o de ultima repasas con estaño la pista. 
Una pregunta porque no armastes el pcb de mariano que se ve mas pequeño y con pistas anchas?

En cuanto armar los pcbs yo me le escapo porque una vez lo hice y me salio mal, pero porque no use el autorute del pcb wizard, porque no lo conocia (me puse a trazar yo mismo las pistas), Pero ahora que lo conozco es muy simple, Solo copias identicamente el esquematico en el livewire y vas a una de las pestañas (creo que era tool) y pones create pcb (o algo asi ) despues pones tus preferencias y solo se hace el pcb y muy bien


----------



## Tavo

El autorute, como función, y especialmente de los programas "simples" (PCB Wizard) no es bueno.. para nada... Las pistas las hace todas del mismo ancho, sea lo que sea, organiza los componentes como se le antoja... Nah, *no hay* como hacer un diseño *con la cabeza*, con software de diseño, pero manual, no automático...


----------



## osk_rin

maezca dijo:


> no esta tan fea, las mias parecen peor pero despues del acido ves que quedan bien o de ultima repasas con estaño la pista.
> Una pregunta porque no armastes el pcb de mariano que se ve mas pequeño y con pistas anchas?



el que publico mariano es para un STK 4121 y el que yo tengo es para un stk 412-040, fisicamente se parecen pero son totalmente distintas las conexiones, encuanto al software para pcb's he probado un par como el eagle, proteus, y pcbwizard, y la maquina como dijo tavo hace lo que quiere jaja, no hay nada mejor que apoyarte en esas herramientas pero hacer el diseño con cerebro propio jaja, sinceramente ya he intentado varias veces pero no soy bueno para el diseño de ellos   no se colocar componentes en lugares correctos etc, un sin fin de datelles tecnicos a considerar.

saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

hola oskrin por lo visto te esta quedando muy bien, no estaría demás que le des una pasada mas con el plumón; mas vale prevenir que lamentar


----------



## osk_rin

SERGIOD dijo:


> hola oskrin por lo visto te esta quedando muy bien sube los archivos del pcb  seria un gran aporte



en el link que deje en el primer comentario es de el tema donde hay unos pcb's publicados por @paxs1 el los hizo yo solo encontre el tema y de ahi los saque, ese pcb no es de mi autoria  
yo  soy pesimo para diseñarlos jaja.

saludos.


----------



## maezca

Tavo dijo:


> El autorute, como función, y especialmente de los programas "simples" (PCB Wizard) no es bueno.. para nada... Las pistas las hace todas del mismo ancho, sea lo que sea, organiza los componentes como se le antoja... Nah, *no hay* como hacer un diseño *con la cabeza*, con software de diseño, pero manual, no automático...



si lo de las pistas las hace todas iguales, pero despues le podes cambiar el ancho aunque nunca lo hice. Igual para sacarte del paso o para hacer un pcb no tan critico va mas que bien...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *osk_rin* no sé por que quiere hacer un PCB nuevo si el STK ya esta en un PCB original, pero bueno como quiera. Solo debes puntear la algunas cosas y listo como por Ejem: el relay de salida solo trata de que los cables mas o menos te queden firme fíjate el mío de radiograbador lo saque intacto no voy a crear un PCB si ya lo tiene”! 

Ahí quedan la fotos del IC amplificador (etapa) que le saque al GRUNDIG es uno de 5+5 Watts me falta el woofer y listo tengo el Home Teather para el proyecto “X” muaa jajaja jaja 





*La verdad un gusto que se prendan en el reciclado o cacharreo de nuestras cosas preciadas que tenemos en el taller*


----------



## osk_rin

SSTC dijo:


> Hola *osk_rin* no sé por que quiere hacer un PCB nuevo si el STK ya esta en un PCB original, pero bueno como quiera. Solo debes puntear la algunas cosas y listo como por Ejem: el relay de salida solo trata de que los cables mas o menos te queden firme fíjate el mío de radiograbador lo saque intacto no voy a crear un PCB si ya lo tiene”!



si muy buena la observacion, el detalle es que analizando el circuito, tendria que dejar la placa tal y como esta, ya que practicamente estan regados los componentes de el amplificador por toda ella, desde la fuente de poder que porcierto ese STK  es un clase H, por esa razon tiene dos fuentes de alimentacion una de 70v, y otra de algunos 48v asi es que trae dos rectificadores con sigo :S ya vere como me las arreglo 

saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*osk_rin* te sujiero que intentes buscar *el diagrama* del minicomponente en *el club del diagrama* o google yo lo encontre libre en google y en base al circuito que venia en el plano del equipo saque los datos para saber que componentes tenia que dejar y cuales sacar donde agregar la señal de audio y chequear si estan todas la tensiones y despues fijarse como llega el control del volumen y como lo podes hacer andar sin las demas etapas. para buscarlo solo tiene que poner *la marca y modelo* en San Google para bajar el *datasheet* 

saludos 

*topo* espero te sirva de algo este lugar. *tutoria* no, lamentablemente el moderador lo alojo aqui y aqui se queda... "normas" 


Posdata: *osk_rin * La placa no esta mal, yo solo te dije que le pases un pincel para sacar el polvillo y lo del sol para sacar la humedad no dije nada de tiner ni alcohol ni nada lo de darle con un sepillo de acero despues te muestro como sirve para reavivar el estaño y para detectar posibles falsos contactos.


----------



## osk_rin

ya lo tengo fue lo primero que busque , pero aun no me pongo a buscarle como sacar la etapa


----------



## Don Plaquetin

saca una imagen con impr y subila y te ayudo


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias por la disposición compañero SSTC
aqui dejo el pdf porque en imagen no se aprecian las pistas con el zoom y también dejo una imagen donde señalo el integrado que tiene mi tarjeta ya que ahí están dos recuadros azules  que marcan dos integrados distintos pero yo tengo el que estta señalado con rojo  ahi compartimos ideas de como ir separando el circuito, ya se me están ocurriendo algunas  

gracias.


----------



## osk_rin

ya nadie le entro al reciclaje??
aun no puedo terminar ese amplificador con stk no tengo pcb aun jaja el de arriba me quedo mal en las pistas finitas, ya que se cortaron :S y no me gusto como quedo :S

saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

nomas acabo con la chamba y me veras hacer mucho de eso osk_rin (por lo pronto me quedo en espera de ver tu rotel...)


----------



## osk_rin

tengo varios proyectos, tengo otro ampli reciclado que me reglo un primo, es como de 50W por canal y con modo brige espero que el doble, era de un auto pero tenia toda la fuente dc-dc quemada y para comprar los 6 u 8 mosfet naa que flojera, mejor lo saco le haré un gabinete ahi tengo pc's de las viejitas para el gabinete y lo venderé, así me gano un poco de plata para seguir con proyectos, todo esto a un plazo de no se cuanto tiempo porque ya voy de nuevo a clases al tecnológico, pero ahi la llevo despacito jejej, 

tengo planes, hacer este STK y lo vendo o lo dejo para subwoofer, o pensándolo bien vendo el stk y me quedo con el transitorizado que mencione anteriormente, y me hago unos rotel para los parlantes 

y helminto como te diste cuenta de mis planes de rotel????


----------



## Helminto G.

ando en todo, ando en todo...



(algo lei en aquel tema, pero para como haces gabinetes ya quiero verlo!!)


----------



## osk_rin

aquí esta el amplificador que mencione en mi post anterior:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/hacer-amplificador-sugerencias-61631/

:O ya me di cuenta que el señor coyote nos vigila como si fuera a, asechar al corre caminos jajaja. y apoco les agradan tanto mis gabinetes???  

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya ni recuerdo como hice para arrancar un Amplificador Sony con STK. Pero, ahorita cayó un Minicomponente Panasonic modelo SA-HM896. Con una etapa amplificadora Clase H+ con voltajes de 37.5V rama alta y 70V rama baja. Para arrancar solo la etapa de potencia se puentea el relay de salida y el de las ramas de voltaje. Y se enciende puenteando unos cables que transportan 5VDC desde el circuito de encendido electrónico del transformado. Unas fotos servirán... Pero ya mañana o en esta semana... o mejor cuando tenga tiempo 

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

osk_rin dijo:


> pregunte con la raza de facebook por usted señor coyote pero nadie sabia nada jaja solo que le daba weba el facebook jajaja
> 
> saludos.


odio el facebook,


----------



## osk_rin

los panasonic con sus grandiosos RSN clase H, he cambiado varios de ellos y como son caros los carajos chips, cuestas mas de 40 dolares y en el rancho donde vivo algunos cuestan 750 pesos mexicanos, eso si que es caro, XD


----------



## Tavo

Osk_rin, tus gabinetes son un espectáculo, siempre nos sorprendes por la prolijidad y el buen gusto.

Esperamos el próximo, a ver con qué nos sales esta vez... 

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

bueno hare lo posible para terminar los proyectos rapido, y compartirlos con ustedes  y gracias por los coemntarios anima a hacer mas cosas y mejor.
y por lo tanto.. primero terminare el pbc de el stk, en unas horas mas, y lo subo sale


----------



## Don Plaquetin

solo dame tiempo estoy un poco atareado, mira por empezar mira el datasheet del integrado y fíjate que le vallan todas la tensiones si no la tiene mira la forma de como pueden llegar, generalmente es un SCR o Un relay no pude ver el plano aun, pero fíjate después coloca los parlante un de prueba en la parte de la salida y pon un dedo en la pin de la entrada de señal de integrado y de la misma mano el otro dedo a masa tendrás que sentir un zumbido si es así lo tiene... Solo puentear cables de y a empezar a sacar componentes veras que son muy pocos los que están asociado a integrado de amplificación deme mas tiempo por favor...


----------



## osk_rin

compañero SSTC. Muchas gracias por la atencion y amabilidad  precisamente les traigo el pcb de este integrado que acabo de terminar, lo unico que hice fue calcar el pcb que se encuentra en la hoja de datos que se publico en este mensaje_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/602891/ _
y ahora se los muetro para ver si tiene algun error o me falto alguna conexion, yo lo revise y segun yo no me falta nada jeje les pido de fabor si me dan una mano


----------



## SERGIOD

osk_rin dijo:


> compañero SSTC. Muchas gracias por la atencion y amabilidad  precisamente les traigo el pcb de este integrado que acabo de terminar, lo unico que hice fue calcar el pcb que se encuentra en la hoja de datos que se publico en este mensaje_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/602891/ _
> y ahora se los muetro para ver si tiene algun error o me falto alguna conexion, yo lo revise y segun yo no me falta nada jeje les pido de fabor si me dan una mano



. Hola oskrin te quedo bien una consulta de cuanto por cuanto es el pcb porcia le doy una revisada


----------



## osk_rin

bueno, haber si le encuentran algun defecto, advierto!! este PCB no lo he probado lo estoy compartiendo para revisar detalles

y estas son las medidas de el mismo:


----------



## Don Plaquetin

hasta donde lo chequie esta bien!!!


----------



## SERGIOD

parece que todo esta bien una consulta los componentes que están con lineas punteadas por que no los consideraste


----------



## osk_rin

SERGIOD.

muy buenas observaciones  me faltavan los agujeros de la bobina, y tamnien un par de huecs mas para la resistencia y puente esos puntos que marcaste en rojo 
y a los punteados te refieres a los que encerre en rojo? si es por esos la razon fue que esos componees son para unos STK de la misma familia pero otra variente de modelo como lo es el stk 412-150 y este es de 25pines, y el que yo tengo es de 18, asi es que no aplicaban esos compnentes en mi caso no aplican 

gracias por las observaciones hechas al pcb , Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Reciclar o reparar?


----------



## Hammer Facer

¡Reciclar o reparar?


No Tacato!!!! Eso sería piratería!!!! Compra otro original!!! 



Sorry


----------



## osk_rin

pero que cosa 1quieres reciclar!! un tremendo amplificador á no ser que ya se hayan dañado muchos componentes, y como veo que trae muchos componentes smd, entiendo que aveces sea casi imposible repararlos por la gran cantidad de minúsculos componentes y le sumamos las placas multi capa que hacen tediosa la reparación
si eso que mencione es tu caso? pues a reciclar ese hermoso amplificador.


----------



## Helminto G.

dedicale 10 horas a su reparacion si no sale, a resiclar...


----------



## SERGIOD

Helminto G. dijo:


> dedicale 10 horas a su reparacion si no sale, a resiclar...



Buen consejo si no funca a sacar lo que sirve


----------



## palomo

Yyyyyy si mejor lo llevas con con alguien que sepa


----------



## Tavo

A mi me parece una falta de respecto "reciclar" un QSC...  

Es que me da lástima!


----------



## SERGIOD

palomo dijo:


> Yyyyyy si mejor lo llevas con con alguien que sepa


----------



## Tacatomon

Ups, no quise herir susceptibilidades!

Pero, para su alivio compañeros, el amplificador trabaja perfectamente. La fuente SMPS auxiliar de la SMPS principal roll *estaba* dañada. Por lo tanto el amplificador parecía estar completamente en Coma. Nadie podía arreglarlo... Y llegó acá.

Ahora le quedan algunos años más de servicio.

http://www.qscaudio.com/products/amps/plx/plx.htm

Saludos!

PS: El amplificador ya se va! XD. JAjjajaj Me da risa la potencia de este amplificador (No puedo llorar de alegría) JAjaaja, Ni usando el Peavey  CS-800 y su pareja de 350W para Bi-Amp _Ni el rack UCD Bi-Amp _se le acercan en potencia al PLX2402 solo (1 Canal medios 2Ohms + Bajos en 4Ohms). JAjajajajaja. No se los come, se los engulle!

Que cosas, que cosas...
Simplemente necesitaba una fuente auxiliar de 18VDC y 5VDC. Si analizan el diagrama lo entenderán


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el titulo del tema es *reciclar* y repara esta dentro del margen...


----------



## Tacatomon

SSTC dijo:


> el titulo del tema es *reciclar* y repara esta dentro del margen...



De hecho, la fuente auxiliar es reciclada de otro equipo. Así que me ahorré unos pesos y el aparato anda de 100 

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Tavo dijo:


> A mi me parece una falta de respecto "reciclar" un QSC...
> 
> Es que me da lástima!



con esa actitud *tavo* no llegas a nada... la ideas es que trabajes. La torre de pizza es inclinada si la vuelven a su lugar nadie la veria no crees


----------



## Tacatomon

De cierto es que, hay un cierto tabú... Muchos técnicos no reciclarían un aparato de tal envergadura... Pero muchos otros sin mucho problema haría un QSC, un Bose o un Onkyo muchos pedazos para reciclar lo más posible.

Muchos de los proyectos que he realizado, si no es que todos, tienen componentes reciclados de otros aparatos. Solo cuando el proyecto lo amerita, compro componentes.

Saludos!


----------



## palomo

Tacatomon dijo:


> De cierto es que, hay un cierto tabú... Muchos técnicos no reciclarían un aparato de tal envergadura... Pero muchos otros sin mucho problema haría un QSC, un Bose o un Onkyo muchos pedazos para reciclar lo más posible.
> Saludos!


 
Estoy a punto de reciclar un teatro en casa marca yamaha   con sistema DSP. JAJAJA  modelo HTR5440


----------



## Tavo

SSTC dijo:


> con esa actitud *tavo* no llegas a nada...


Pero que mala actitud que tenés eh... 

No viste la carita de LOL -->  <-- después del texto? Eso suele demostrar una carcajada, es decir, que lo anterior es en joda... 

Era una cargada, que por lo visto no entendiste.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G.

el reciclaje es como la donacion de organos vitales...
solo haganlo cuando el equipo ya lo dan por cadaver


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Helminto G. dijo:


> el reciclaje es como la donacion de organos vitales...
> solo haganlo cuando el equipo ya lo dan por cadaver




bueno aca coyote tiene razon primero fijensen que el equipo este a la mitad del camino no rompamos algo que le falta un mosfet que no encontramos eso valen la pena espera, ojo no mas de 2 meses... de hay en adelante  desguasar desguasar





Tavo dijo:


> Pero que mala actitud que tenés eh...
> 
> No viste la carita de LOL -->  <-- después del texto? Eso suele demostrar una carcajada, es decir, que lo anterior es en joda...
> 
> Era una cargada, que por lo visto no entendiste.
> 
> Saludos.



no la verdad no lo vi pero igual lo recalco  este me gusta a mi 





Tacatomon dijo:


> De cierto es que, hay un cierto tabú... Muchos técnicos no reciclarían un aparato de tal envergadura... Pero muchos otros sin mucho problema haría un QSC, un Bose o un Onkyo muchos pedazos para reciclar lo más posible.
> 
> Muchos de los proyectos que he realizado, si no es que todos, tienen componentes reciclados de otros aparatos. Solo cuando el proyecto lo amerita, compro componentes.
> 
> Saludos!



bien dicho yo no puede decirlo mejor....



Tacatomon dijo:


> De hecho, la fuente auxiliar es reciclada de otro equipo. Así que me ahorré unos pesos y el aparato anda de 100
> 
> Saludos!



bien entonces se puede decir que lo reparaste reciclando partes es una reciclada saludos y buen trabajo ...


----------



## Tavo

SSTC dijo:


> bueno aca coyote tiene razon primero fijensen que el equipo este a la mitad del camino no rompamos algo que le falta un mosfet que no encontramos eso valen la pena espera, ojo no mas de 2 meses... de hay en adelante  desguasar desguasar


Nuuuu... dos meses para mi es una eternidad! A lo sumo unos días, y contemplando demasiado, sinó se toma la decisión instantáneamente, en el acto... 

A mi no me gusta mucho reparar equipos...  Generalmente me doy por vencido muy rápido y arranco para atrás, es decir, tomo la decisión de *RECICLAR* muy rápido... 

Me encanta destrozar y quebrar plaquetas con la mano, eso me sale muy bien. 

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Tavo dijo:


> Nuuuu... dos meses para mi es una eternidad! A lo sumo unos días, y contemplando demasiado, sinó se toma la decisión instantáneamente, en el acto...
> 
> A mi no me gusta mucho reparar equipos...  Generalmente me doy por vencido muy rápido y arranco para atrás, es decir, tomo la decisión de *RECICLAR* muy rápido...
> 
> Me encanta destrozar y quebrar plaquetas con la mano, eso me sale muy bien.
> 
> Saludos.



 en ese sentido somos de la misma forma de pensar si la veo muy complicada ejemplo viene una persona con TV viejo le digo que no tiene sentido arreglar algo que me lo va a traer por otro tema en ese caso le digo si me lo quiere vender y siempre me dicen siii dame $40°° y a la hora le saco todo lo que me sirve para armarme un SSTC si si ya se soy muy incha y fnatico de la bobina tesla en estado solido, pero es lo que me gusta y no hago daño a nadie  tambien armo amplifcadores radio casera y todo circuito que encuentro en San google especialmente los que vienen bienen bien explicados


----------



## gamaliel34

he reciclado este modulo stk de un equipo fisicamente se ve en buen estado, pero no se como hacerlo funcionar osea sus conexiones de todas maneras esta muy interesante.


----------



## Tacatomon

Algunas resistencias se ven sobre-calentadas. Para poder hacerlo funcionar, necesitas el diagrama del Módulo STK. Guiarte con el para saber cuales son +-VCC, GND, OUT-L, OUT-R, IN-L e IN-R. Ya teniendo esto, con una lámpara serie con el transformador pones audio, un altavoz y alimentación... y vas que vuelas. Si suena... Ya la hiciste.

La otra es averiguar mediante los códigos de la PCB donde está y saber de que marca y modelo de aparato era... Para así guiarte mucho más fácil con el Manual de Servicio.

Saludos!


----------



## gamaliel34

*ola tacatomon*, efectivamente si 2 resistencias estan quemadas, gracias por toda esa info me voy a poner atrabajar a ver si lo pongo a sonar, ademas tengo como 3 te esas placas con sus respectivos integrados incluso con los trafos y todo. me sirve de mucho tu opiniion y me anima a trabajarle..luego subo otros.


----------



## djwash

Podrias aprovechar hasta los conectores pero veo que cortaste al ras el conector que podria ser de alimentacion, un consejo, hay que ser mas cuidadoso al reciclar, pensar bien que podrias hacer con las partes para no romper algo innecesariamente y luego tener que gastar para reponer, y esos conectores tipo cinta es bueno dejarle unos centimetros de cable para volver a conectarlos de ser necesario.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

gamaliel34 dijo:


> he reciclado este modulo stk de un equipo fisicamente se ve en buen estado, pero no se como hacerlo funcionar osea sus conexiones de todas maneras esta muy interesante.



Hola gama puedes sacarme una foto de la parte de arriba y da vulta la placa y sacarle una foto a las pista todo en forma bien de arriba para que las pueda cruzar dos trata de buscar el datasheet del integrado yo no lo encontre si conosco el STK442 pero nunca vi uno que diga STK22441 pero puede que sea por la serie en fis sacar las dos pfoto en la mejor resolucion y color y trata de que no se mecle mucho la luz te esplico despues como se mescla las fotos para levantar el circuito y saber que es cada pin y como acomodarlo para que salga andando...


----------



## gamaliel34

hola amigos gracias por sus ayudas a todos gracias aqui estan las fotos y asi me echan una mano, gracias por tu interes y como digo por tener poca experiencia no he hecho nada con eso, ayer lei la hoja de datos y es de 80w+80w. por eso les agradezco si me colaboran. aqui esta la hoja de datos  . gracias a todos.


----------



## Tacatomon

A simple vista, el Relay y los contactos cortados son las salidas de audio. Las entradas están localizadas en los pines 3 y 20 del IC. Sigue su camino con el datasheet en mano y encontrarás los componentes del diagrama en el camino del PCB, localizas y su GND será la GND principal de la alimentación, osea La misma XD

+VCC está cargada principalmente al pin 13 y se deriva al pin 14 por medio de una R de 100Ohms. -VCC está diractamente conectada a los pines 11 y 16.

Por cierto ¿Y la etapa de rectificación y filtrado de la fuente?

Bueno por el momento, es lo que da la ardilla en la jaula  Suerte!


----------



## Uro

Hablando de reciclaje de partes y componentes.....


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Tambien reciclo aparatos que ya no funcionan.
igual desarme un stereo y lo que mas me gusto fue el transformador jejeje
35+35 y creo 2 ampers
por que la verdad es de 150w el trafo
tambien los capacitores de erctificacion son buenisimos 2 a  63v a 3300 uf


----------



## Don Plaquetin

gamaliel34 dijo:


> hola amigos gracias por sus ayudas a todos gracias aqui estan las fotos y asi me echan una mano, gracias por tu interes y como digo por tener poca experiencia no he hecho nada con eso, ayer lei la hoja de datos y es de 80w+80w. por eso les agradezco si me colaboran. aqui esta la hoja de datos  . gracias a todos.



Bien, gama dame hasta la noche y te subo un avance por empesar puentear el relay porque ese no te va a dejar trabajar lo demas veremos 

acá te dejo un link de como se pueden usar esto STK a los demas le digo que es una buena web trae muchisima informacion sobre amplificadores y amante de los amplificadores 

Cntruya su propio amplificador





sagitario10 dijo:


> Tambien reciclo aparatos que ya no funcionan.
> igual desarme un stereo y lo que mas me gusto fue el transformador jejeje
> 35+35 y creo 2 ampers
> por que la verdad es de 150w el trafo
> tambien los capacitores de erctificacion son buenisimos 2 a  63v a 3300 uf



estaria bueno que heches mano y armes algo 





Uro dijo:


> Hablando de reciclaje de partes y componentes.....



el arte esta dentro del reciclado, pero sabe que estaría bueno que le subas a la resolucion y puedas compartir esa hermosas piesas 






como esta


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola gama ahí te dejo mas o menos como tienes que comenzar. 
1.- saca el relay.
2.- puentea como te indica las flechas rosas.
3,- suelda un parlante en la salida o los dos recuerda que tienen que ser de 4 ohm u 8 ohm, pero siempre mayor a 20Watts.
4,.- suelda en los puntos donde dicen input (puede que me alla confundido y la entrada de L sea en verdad R en a placa dice) conecta la entrada de audio ya sea de un mp3, PC,  radio pequeña. Cualquier cosa que entregue una señal de audio.
5.- en donde dice +Vcc y –Vcc es donde va la fuente de poder misma que sacaste del equipo.




La foto que vez extra yo le llamo “por cruce” y lo hago para levantar circuito o ver bien las etapas. Como podrás ver hay componentes de sobra en esa placa, pero no es conveniente sacarlas si no tienes experiencia por lo que tendrás que sacar solo el relay hasta ahora si conecta todo bien tendrás una salida de audio amplificada de por lo menos 25% a 50% de amplificación para subir el nivel luego veremos como seguir para controlar el volumen del MUTE, pero de momento has esto y fíjate si esto da resultado para saber si vale la pena seguir 
Saludos... 





Para los que encuentran equipos viejos ya sea radios o televisores siempre verán en algunos el diafragma gastado y en algunos caso como este el mismo con una rajadura. Bien con un poco de paciencia y estas herramientas.
1.- Pincel
 2.- Esmalte acrílico secado rápido (ojo que hay muchas clases y nunca elijan el mate) para acabado de pinturas (usados por los artesanos) 
3.- Cinta papel de pintor 



Luego de limpiar bien con un pincel y luego con un trapo humedecido la suciedad, pasamos a unir la parte de la grieta siempre de la parte de atrás con la cinta papel y luego pasamos una capa del esmalte (o barniz) luego que seque le damos una segunda y tercera mano en la tercera mano ya estará listo tendrán un excelente parlante recuperado... la verdad que entre tirarlo o restaurarlo me quedo con la segunda porque no tendrá el 100% de la potencia, pero la cálida de audio es compensada con todas las expectativa al tanto que hoy en día mi radio de cuarto tiene uno de estos parlante por la calidad de sonido que no suena la música como si fuera salida de adentro de una lata 

saludo y disfruten de el reciclado...


----------



## gamaliel34

gracias SSTC por tu ayuda ya me estoy poniendo atrabajar, y te cuento hermano a ver que pasa, te sobraste luego te cuento como me va....graaaaaaacccciiiiaaassss.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

El otro día viniendo de la despensa me encontré esta fuente de alimentación como podrán ver esta mas que regulada protegida X y X de detalles, pero el problema es que uno de los componentes me marca 127 IN/REF por lo que no sé si este regulado es así o si es un transistor esta en el horno igual en fin no conozco la línea RCA estos componentes los odio un poco lejos de arreglarla pensé que 5 Volts 4 Ampers era una estupidez nunca uso esa tensión soy de la línea de 6 para arriba hasta los 500Vcc por lo que empecé a crear una fuente correspondiente a lo que mayor cantidad de potencia me entregara y viendo que el transformador tiene 4 mas 4 salidas no me pude detener y lo primero que hice fue usar los primero bobinados del transformador  entregan de 7,5Vac a 15Vac (con lo que cuando consiga una llave selectora de alta potencia la pienso usar esta 4 líneas) la otra es de 20+20 y la ultima de 110Vac con refuerzo a masa con lo que dije me voy a arma una fuente como es que 5Vcc nunca uso esa tensión logre dejarlo de momento a 12Vcc 8 Amperes o sea que desperdiciaba energía al pedo... Pensar que una bujía diesel la encendió en un santiamén... Y con lo que me sobro el disipador pienso usar esos 20+20 para un amplificador. A medida que pase iré cutímisando y tuniando esta genial fuente las demás piezas de la fuente, tengo pensado arma una fuente canadiense que podría regular la tensión y la corriente que cedido estos parámetros avisaba o algo así... después veré... se que era de 0 a 30Volts 3 Ampers





En fin buen fin de semana para mi espero que para ustedes también saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon

Esa era una muy linda fuente Vintage HP. Le tengo respeto a los componentes HP en cuanto a instrumentación electrónica se refiere...

En fin. Yo hubiese buscado un poco más el remplazo del componente en cuestión. Aunque, como lo mencionas 5VDC, solo sirve para electrónica Digital.

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

ese es el punto para que gastarte en algo que no tendra uso en su vida y si es HP, pero el componente es un RCA y no voy a gastar $50°° mas el envio y la espera  

Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

estaria bueno que heches mano y armes algo 

Si de hecho he realizado un amplificador de 100w rms monofonico con los capacitores y el trafo
jejejeje 
y suena muy bien.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

tengo dos 2N3055 de unos TV capsulado TO-3 y pienso usar el disipador ese con la fuente para arma un amplificador de 100Watts RMS ya tengo los TIP41 y 42 me falta solo tiempo y un buen parlante de 15", de momento es usada como fuente de estero de auto, lamparas de halogenas, pirograbadora y la bomba de aire para imflar la bicicleta  la verdad que una fuente de esta es de gran ayuda en un taller se usa para todo... pienso seguir tuniandola

Cordial saludo...


----------



## gamaliel34

hola he reciclado un modulo rf de un microfono inalambrico y lo use de chasis para mi mezclador de 3 entradas....¡como lo ven?...solo le faltan las perillas que olvide comprarlas. saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

te quedo de diez, muy buen trabajo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

El otro día salí a dar una de mis conocidas vueltas para ver que encontraba y para mi me mejor de motivaciones encontré radios y reproductores antiguos quien no se acuerda cuando en el equipo venia  la etiqueta 8 transistores o 10 transistores. 
Aquí una radio de 10 copia americana hecha por noblex en Argentina que trae la 3 línea alemanas (así le digo yo a los 3 transistores de germanio)









Luego conseguí estos 2. Uno el “winco” de muy buena reputación que muchos conocerán (conseguí el diagrama original, pero como podrán saber no todo es gratis o por lo menos fácil, le faltaba los códigos de los transistores “AC188 AC187” potencia a esos 13Volts ( luego cuando suba el diagrama verán algo que yo después de un rato note no tiene transformador 12+12 volts sino que la tensión vienen del núcleo del motor polo de sombra que es parte del plato donde va el disco de pasta)
En cuanto al otro es uno con los clásicos 2Axxxx y 2Axxxx que en mi vida encontré los datasheets de estos transistores y no e podido encontrar el diagrama por lo que tendré que agarra fibra y regla y a dibujar ya que no tengo ganas de usar la PC para hacer un circuito (sí hay días que me dan nostalgia de aquellos tiempos de escuela. Que me quedo como una firma cuando dibujo una resistencia  ) en fin veré que tan bueno soy como restaurador no piensen que soy como lo de esas series de televisión que recomiendo que salen en el History “Cazadores de tesoros”, “Los restauradores” y “El precio de la historia” pero a ver que sale...







Cordial saludo : )


----------



## Imzas

SSTC dijo:


> El otro día salí a dar una de mis conocidas vueltas para ver que encontraba y para mi me mejor de motivaciones encontré radios y reproductores antiguos quien no se acuerda cuando en el equipo venia  la etiqueta 8 transistores o 10 transistores.
> Aquí una radio de 10 copia americana hecha por noblex en Argentina que trae la 3 línea alemanas (así le digo yo a los 3 transistores de germanio)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67576


Esos transistores viejos, impasibles como tres arañas esperando ver algo de accion XD.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Bueno el amplificador del winco logre que andará, ahora necesito un transformador de 12+12 1Watts conseguí una la caja de joyería para dejar un buen acabado.

http://youtu.be/SKbSgXHNHP0





con respecto a la radio americana lo que que andará también, pero la limpieza no puedo empresar hasta conseguir la pistola de aire para limpiar con alcohol...



con respecto a la radio americana lo que que andará también, pero la limpieza no puedo empesar hasta conseguir la pistola de aire para limpiar con alcohol...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

muy bueno sstc
de cuantos watts es. acaso de 9 w?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

eH! Nooooooo!!! 1 watts que a lo sumo lo puedo subir a tres con fuerza si le mejoro la entrada que es en lo que estoy trabajando 9 watts para transistores de germanio es mucho, mucho muy peligrosos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

no me fije que eran de germanio.
jejejeje
pero veo que las resistencias son muy granes para 1 watt
me gustan los capacitores
ya no consigo de esos

tambien tengo un amplificador de 1watt con 3 o 4 transistores de los pequeños
tipo bc556


----------



## Don Plaquetin

si, la resistencias son de 3 watts pero de 0.086 Ohm algo de lógica hay


----------



## Don Plaquetin

y asi quedo terminado mi super amplificador de germanio sacado de un Winco tengo otro en camino, pero lo haré para guitarra el americano tendrá que esperar me faltan 7 piezas entre ella el tubo de ferrita. Para finalizar le comento que conseguir un amplificador woofer de 20Watts con el TDA2030a, luego de que lo desguace subo el circuito y los detalles técnicos 







http://youtu.be/7vVAWviSqT0

Saludo SSTC


----------



## Helminto G.

una mallita al parlante y de lujo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

si estoy buscando una que tenia de un viejo radiograbador, pero no me acurdo donde lo deje


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

muy bueno, me gusta como se vee


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Gracias *sagitario10*


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Aqui les dejo un adelanto del equipo que les decía que estoy trabajando es un woofer conocido por mi como equipos subsonicos es lo mismo, son de los que te flamean cuando escuchas música dance este trabaja con un tranformador que no pasa el Ampers es de 13+13 que te da 15+15 con la fuente y otro del mismo para el IC 9+9 que te entrega 12+12 que es para las dos salidas detras que es donde van los parlantes agudos el integrado qeu se usa como mini bazzoca es el TDA2030 de 5 pines les dejo una foto antes de que lo desame todo...  

nos vemos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

La fuente de Woofer (si ya se en la foto tiene una F de mas) 



el diagrama 



el parlante de la derecha es el que venia en el woofer


----------



## osk_rin

trae un "filtro pasa bajos" pasivo?? jajajjaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin

osk_rin dijo:


> trae un "filtro pasa bajos" pasivo?? jajajjaja


 si si para mi uno de los mas económico que encontré, el filtro comprende R4, C1, C2 gradúa P


----------



## osk_rin

ya de perdido agrégale este, para que sea un poco mas decente el filtro XD

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php


----------



## Don Plaquetin

osk_rin dijo:


> ya de perdido agrégale este, para que sea un poco mas decente el filtro XD
> 
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php



te agradezco lo vi a ese filtro activo, pero prefiero este ya que es de* fabrica* y realiza las mejores prestaciones

saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola aqui les dejo un circuito que lebante de un radiograbador comercial de 2Watts no es mucha potencia sin enbargo es genial por la calidad



para mejor resultado pueden remplasar el pot de 100Kohm lineal por otro de 50Kohm logaritmico


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola como podrán ver me encontré un equipo de música RCA al cual no le funciona la lente de las bandejas y estaba pensando que si funciona la radio y el auxiliar como la cassetera estoy frente a un buen hallazgo estaba pensando tuniarlo y cutumizarlo muchos de los detalles están en las fotos y le dejo esta llapa de la vieja escuela cuando iva al colegio industrial mi primer tester casero



Saludo


----------



## R-Mario

Eso es lo que llaman micro componente, la verdad todavia no acabo de entender que es eso de micro, mini componente

Que cosa los categoriza como un sistema mini o micro??

Por cierto ese transformador de 30W me quedaria al puro pelo para un ampli D chiquito


----------



## Negao

Saludos.
Hilo genial y que me he "bebido" de un tiron.
No sabia la cantidad de cosas que se pueden hacer con componentes de equipos que ya no funcionan.
Tampoco conocia los "Datasheets" de los integrados y las posibilidades que se abren ante mi son inmensas.
Vivo rodeado de Chatarreros asi que es como despertar de repente y encontrarte que llueve "oro".
Muchas gracias por compartir tanto conocimiento.

Pd.Tengo ante mi lo que queda de una placa vieja. Curioseando y en base a lo que he ido leyendo en el hilo me he topado con un integrado TDA7377 .Al parecer es un amplificador de 2x30W y como,por avatares del destino y por desgracia no hay nadie en mi zona que arregle cosas,voy a intentar acoplarselo a una nevera .(reciclo electrodomesticos,neveras,lavadoras,etc).
Pd2.No me voy a marcar un tiempo pero haber si en una semana.

De nuevo gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*@Ajna* La verdad buena pregunta, pero asi se llama y les dicen aca en Argentina 

-----------------​
*@Negao* la verdad es que si se recicla mucho de los equipo siempre hay que ver que se le quemo y que se le puede sacar jugo no solo en la parte de audio hago esto tambien en gama blanca como es tu caso (heladera, microoondas etc) solo es cuestion de qeu pienses que se puede hacer con esa etapa: ejemplo los microondas traen una ventilador de polo de sombra que si lo queres reciclar es un buen ventilador de escritorio (no se calientan nada y trabajan 24hs) que es el que tengo en el escritorio, otra es un inflador para bicicleta hecho con la bomba de la heladera...

frase que me caracterisa "todavia sirve, todavia sirve"



*@Negao* Miras la placa donde esta el integrado veras que trae todos los componentes y solo tendras que hacer un par de conecciones como alimetacion y salida como entrada de la misma con respecto al integrado TDA7377  si logras sacarle una foto a la placa y subirla podre decirte como tratar de reciclarla

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=TDA7377&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ESfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## Negao

Si,y mas en estos tiempos.
Aqui en mi tierra "hemos" sido muy derrochadores con los equipos y ,hasta no hace mucho,se podia encontrar muchisimos aparatos con la unica falla de un fusible en la basura.
Donde vivo escasean los tecnicos y yo,sin serlo,me doy maña para intentar volverlos a la vida,que no esta la cosa como antes.
Aunque cada vez me encuentro con mas placas electronicas de lavadoras y neveras con integrados y hay que ponerse al dia.
Aunque en el fondo me considero un "cambiapiezas " asi que espero que me perdoneis mi ignorancia


Ahi llevas las imagenes y muy agradecido por tu interes y por tu ayuda.
Salud.


TDA7377 Datasheet 
TDA2009A Datasheet 
TDA2003 Datasheet


----------



## R-Mario

SSTC dijo:


> frase que me caracterisa "todavia sirve, todavia sirve"



Frase celebre de homero cuando su  puerco asado va volando


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Ajna dijo:


> Frase celebre de homero cuando su  puerco asado va volando


exacto, de el mismo la saque


----------



## Negao

De nuevo por aqui.
De nuevo espero que me perdoneis mi ignorancia (y ya no me excuso mas) pero es que no tengo estudios de Electronica,solo que intuitivamente se me da bien arreglar cosas y pretendo saber mas,no solo estudiando si no a la vez de poder ir sacando cosas practicas..y ya que SSTC me ha animado a hacer esto,pues voy a ver si logro comprenderlo..
Y ahora al lio,que tenia un "monazo" por ponerme con el circuito que no veas y un colega se acaba de ir ahora,casi he tenido que echarlo  (es broma,se ha ido por propia voluntad  )


Entonces,tal como esta la placa (muy buenas condiciones y visualmente las pistas y los componentes parecen estar en buen estado. He testeado resistensias,condensadores y diodos..que uno hay por ahi y parece que estan en buen estado) si le aplico a los conectores(segun Datasheet TDA7377)*C y G un voltaje de 18V* con una *Intensidad de corriente de 150mA* y conetando altavoces a las salidas de los conectores y ,evidentemente aplicandola una entrada de sonido el circuito,Dios mediante deberia de funcionar ¿no?.

Adjunto una imagen con los puntos de alimentacion..uno de ellos fuera de los conectores para facilitar su vista.

¿que opinais?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

no e tenido tiempo estuve todo el día trabajando y te pido disculpa. Para mañana te dejo un posteo explicando como conectar la placa no te preocupes por empezar si la tensión máxima de trabajo del TDA2003 es de 15V por lo que la mayoria tiene que andar en al misma linea déjame estudiarlo, pero fíjate que tienes el puente rectificador por lo que ya puedes alimentarlo directamente desde hay con un transformador


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola

Las flechas rojas te marcan donde están la salidas de audio soldarle en eso pines un parlante de 8 ohm 10Watts o cualquiera cercano no es lo importante ahora lo que importa es sacar los pines de trabajo (después te paso lo valores originales) como podrás ver tense mas de una salida por lo que estamos frente a un 5.1 salida Un Home teather. 

Donde te  marque con el rectángulo es donde va conectado el transformador de 15Volts lo que te marque con un circulo es un capacitor de la fuente puedes decirme el valor en capacidad como la tensión de trabajo por ultimo te marca con óvalo celeste unos zócalos blanco no puedo distinguir la foto y no se que dice, pero te señalo con negro donde son los pines donde esta la entrada de señal de audio, pero no lo conectes aun déjame ver bien. (Intenta sacar una foto para sacar bien que dice. Sino puedes, escribe en una hoja y luego escribe en la maquina no hay problema)
También necesitaras una chapa de aluminio de 20 x 15 de 2mm de grosor para hacer el disipador de estos tres integrado porque no es cualquier potencia chiquita es un terrible equipazo que va a entregar sonido, otra cosa fíjate si podes conseguir un potenciómetro de 20 Kohm y un capacitor de 10mF 50V que es con el que vas a inyectar audio desde tu PC, IPOP, MP3, etc (cualquier reproductor que pida potencia).

Lo que esta en naranja que paso hay no me gusta como se ve no se si es la foto

Y fíjate el integrado TDA2003 esta muy amarillito abajo es por exceso de trabajo tendrás que darle una buena puntadas de estaño para no correr riesgos

cordial saludo SSTC


----------



## Negao

Saludos SSTC.
El condensador de la fuente es de 6800uF y su tension de trabajo de 25V,y,vista com mas detenimiento,se ha despejado de la placa.
He tomado su medida con un capacimetro y me da un valor de 6400uF ¿deberia cambiarlo?....
El tema del circulo naranja es debido a que las pistas parecen estar dañadas. Dan continuidad,pero estan muy maltratadas. Las reforzare.
Siento no poder pasarte una foto mas detallada.Clarifico.


Un saludo.

Pd.Seguro que me hago de un potenciometro y el condensador .


----------



## Don Plaquetin

mañana vamos con el potenciometro y el capacitor no veo un pomo con todo el respeto esta vez la tecnoligia no jugo en contra
 El capacitor de 6800 que te marca 6400µF No lo cambie esta bien esta dentro de marco valido solo queria saber para ver que tranformador iba ahi y si no le erre era uno de 15Vac de unos 3A "45Watts" que seguro encontraras el de "50Watts" y estara segurito 

mañana te subo lo del potenciometro con el capacitor


----------



## osk_rin

hace mucho que mencione que estaba reciclando un stk. bueno aqui les muestro un avance jaja 


no es mucho pero, peor es, nada


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola

Todo lo contrario amigo, esta muy lindo, me gusta el color blanco de la placa y ¡¡¡Lo prolijo que esta quedando!!! Todo bien ordenadito.
La verdad buen trabajo *osk_rin* has hecho un buen reciclado, has sabido pensar y sacarle jugo a la situación 

Cordial saludo SSTC


----------



## osk_rin

SSTC:

Muchas gracias,voy un poco lento con el proyecto, aun que ya se escucha solo le hacen falta algunos detalles, el diseño del pcb fue cortesia de el gran amigoratmayor el me lo obsequio yo solo lo planche, metí al ácido y arme  , 

el amp quisiera usarlo para subwoofers solo me haria falta un buen filtro y listo 

un gran saludo compañero.


----------



## Negao

SSTC dijo:


> .... solo queria saber para ver que tranformador iba ahi y si no le erre era uno de 15Vac de unos 3A "45Watts" que seguro encontraras el de "50Watts" y estara segurito



¿Como lo calculas?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Busca en el FORO hay un monton de informacion, pero el caso mio es años detras de los equipo que ya lo se por experincia.

a ojo de buen cubero


----------



## Negao

Ok. Para "Negaos" como yo .



> Para calcular el condensador de filtro se usa la formula siguiente:
> 
> C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )
> 
> Donde:
> C: Es la capacidad necesaria en Faradios
> I: es la intensidad que consume la carga en Amper.
> F: es la frecuencia de alimentación en Hertz
> 2 es un factor de corrección para la frecuencia de alimentación, la señal rectificada en Herts, en un rectificador de onda completa será 2 veces la frecuencia de línea (Por eso escribí 100 o 120 Hz).
> Vr: es el voltaje de rizado admisible a la salida del filtrado.



Usando el buscador me encontre con esto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Un saludo.


----------



## Negao

Saludos,de nuevo por aqui.

Al final he conseguido una fuente de alimentacion de otro equipo "tirado" por ahi.
Como en realidad estoy enpezando con esto de la Electronica ahora y aprendiendo a medir tensiones e intensidades en los circuitos pues practico con este.

Corregi todas las pistas con estaño y mucha paciencia asi como componentes que,por fuerza bruta,estaban sueltos (el condensador de 6800uF entre ellos).
Consegui,via reciclado,una fuente que me suministra los siguiente.

output -14,2 V 4000mA

Con los datos del Datasheet del TDA7377 en mano comparo y veo que la fuente cumple con los requisitos.
Mido en circuito tension de entrada al pin 3 y 13 y me dan una lectura de 17,6 ¿muy al borde?..el datasheet del TDA dice que la tension max a aplicar es de 18V.
Mido tensiones de salida y todas dentro del margen que especifica el datasheet.
Las tensiones de salida tambien coinciden con las especificadas (a no ser que me haya confundido)..he medido los pin 1,3,14,15 y el datasheet me dice en "offset" 150mV y las lecturas no pasan de los 10mV.
¿offset con el circuito en reposo?¿son normales estos valores acorde a la fuente ?
Un saludo.


----------



## Donvittorio

muy  buen tema  me suscribo


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Bueno amigos. aqui les dejo esta fotito de un stereo que rescate,
vi que lo llebaba un viejito al kilo, me acerque, y pues se lo compre
y pues nos convino a los 2 ,jejejeje
aqui las foto


dice el señor que estaba tocando pero se les cayo y se rompio. asi que lo desarmaron para ver si tenia cobre.
pero no vieron nada y ya lo iban a vender a la chatarra
asi que vere si el integrado funciona para hacerme un amplificadorcito


----------



## choco98

lastima que yo no tengo de donde resiclar
masque un dvd que se me acaba de ocurrir desripar
jaja me dieron una idea buena



sagitario10 dijo:


> Bueno amigos. aqui les dejo esta fotito de un stereo que rescate,
> vi que lo llebaba un viejito al kilo, me acerque, y pues se lo compre
> y pues nos convino a los 2 ,jejejeje
> aqui las foto
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72503
> 
> dice el señor que estaba tocando pero se les cayo y se rompio. asi que lo desarmaron para ver si tenia cobre.
> pero no vieron nada y ya lo iban a vender a la chatarra
> asi que vere si el integrado funciona para hacerme un amplificadorcito



esos tienen tanta pelusa como peso jajaja tenia uno igual solo que queme el transformador no sabia que hacer y lo tiraron MMMM...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

choco98 dijo:


> lastima que yo no tengo de donde resiclar
> masque un dvd que se me acaba de ocurrir desripar
> jaja me dieron una idea buena
> 
> esos tienen tanta pelusa como peso jajaja tenia uno igual solo que queme el transformador no sabia que hacer y lo tiraron MMMM...




aver que le puedes sacar al dvd. aunque no creo que mucho
yo por lo pronto 
ya estoy pensando en que hacer con este integrado ya que es un stk4152 II

y el trafo esta bueno jejeje
si el integrado esta bueno subo imagenes del amplificador que are con el


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola Sagitario a podido avanzar en ese gran hallazgo


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

SSTC dijo:


> Hola Sagitario a podido avanzar en ese gran hallazgo



Antes que nada bien venido de nuevo amigo sstc
no todavia no,
lo que pasa es que no he tenido tiempo, ya que me puse a armar un pequeño amplificador 
que despues de algunas horas de pruebas en la protoboard porfin termine y doy fe de que funciona.
despues la pruebas durane unas horas, y es que apenas entibia.
despues hice el circuito. que hoy me pongo a planchar. y a soldar todo.

y pasando al tema del integrado.
ayer lo que pude hacer fue soldar los cablecitos para montar el integrado en la protoboard
y asi no dañar las patitas del integrado. aver si esta bueno.
mañana digo si funciona,


----------



## Don Plaquetin

sagitario10 dijo:


> soldar los cablecitos para montar el integrado en la protoboard
> y asi no dañar las patitas del integrado. aver si esta bueno.
> mañana digo si funciona,



te animas a sacarle una foto del lado de la pista para ver los pines porque no creo que haga falta usar el protoboard para hacer una prueba después subo lo que yo uso para medirlo cuando me acomode un poco 

cordial saludo


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

SSTC dijo:


> te animas a sacarle una foto del lado de la pista para ver los pines porque no creo que haga falta usar el protoboard para hacer una prueba después subo lo que yo uso para medirlo cuando me acomode un poco
> 
> cordial saludo




Bueno amigo sstc
lo que pasa es que para mi parecer que el stereo ya no servia.
por que tenia un buen de polvo. ademas de que el integrado ya estaba despegado de las pistas
y lo he montado en la protoboard,
por si alcaso no funciona, pues no habre gastado tiempo haciendo el circuito y ademas 
gastando en la baquelita. y luz soldadura etc, asi que primero hago pruebas aver que tal.

PD: ya subi un mini amplificador de 2 etapas a 9v para que lo veas
mañana o alrato hago la tarjeta y subo fotos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

bueno amigos lo prometido es deuda, aqui el amplificador que me hice con el integrado.
resulto que si estaba bueno!!! 
y suena bien chulo.
aqui esta las fotos de la placa.
de los componentes
y del gabinete terminado









PD: el pcb lo hice con pcb wizard. todavia tengo el pcb del integrado 
saludos que tengan un buen dia.
nos vemos hasta el lunes


----------



## Don Plaquetin

felicitaciones *Sagitario* muy buen trabajo, veo que has hecho un reciclado a la perfeccion esta como para crear una pagina con este tu trabajo. Un saludo y a difrutar de ese equipo que se ve tan piola


----------



## SERGIOD

hola  sagitario hechale flux al pcb para que se vea mejor y este protegido.

PD: Felicidades te quedo bien


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

de hecho, le puse laca brillante, para que no se oxiden las pistas. 
gracias por la recomendacion


----------



## DOSMETROS

Idea de reciclado  .

Desarmé un minicomponentes porque ya estaba maaaaaaaal , para reciclar disipador , transformador y alguna que otra cosa , y me quedé pensando , en por que no cortar el frente dejando solo la parte de las caseteras o la de arriba , o la del medio y cortar la tapa de chapa envolvente y la trasera

Hacerle un frente de aluminio , y queda de la altura justa para un amplificador .


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Buena idea DOSME yo ya la implemente lo único es que te lleva tiempo y trabajo (pequeña diferencia que yo no cuento con tantas herramientas) pero siiiiiiiii, si me acuerdo que antes venían las cosas así por etapas cada sosa por su lado.

EN tu caso que etapa queres dejar y como lo queres dejar porque ese si no me equicoco viene la placa completa lo unico si la cassettera esta separada no???

​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fué una donación , ya no tiene la placa delantera ni CD , solo Transformador , caseteras y la placa de abajo con disipador y sin el STK.

Pero digamos que la chapa de la base queda como está , hay que cortar con amoladora y disco fino : la trasera , el frente y la tapa (que abarca superior y laterales.

Son 5' de amoladora y taladro 

Y rehacerle el frente de aluminio mataría


----------



## Don Plaquetin

En el FORO ahí un amigo de Venezuela que lo hizo con un gabinetes de una video cassettera todo un groso y yo estoy realizando el mismo trabajo, pero con un gabinete de PC de esa que en forma horizontal en la cual le estoy ubicando *3 Amplificador de 200 Watts *todo un proyecto si me sale para adelante sino de experiencia gracias por el aporte *DOSME* y si todo lo que se te ocurra volcadlo acá  que sabes siempre es bienvenido.

Por lo pronto le dejo esta única forma de extraer los *puerto USB* hembra de las *mather board* vieja que siempre son bienvenido esos componente, lo que use fue el mini torno que realice con un motor de impresora le incremente la tensión a 38Vcc y comenzó a entibiarse y cortaba y dejaba relajar y despues de nuevo en *3 minutos el puerto USB estaba en mi mano* para los que quiera sacar componentes de la mather les cuento que yo las limpio a cero pero no quedan ni para polvo 
​un cordial saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Tan fácil es colocar la motherboard en un calentador en la estufa y esperar a que la soldadura se ablande y lo sacas fácil con 2 dedos (Mojados de preferencia, para no quemarse )

Así salen más completos y sin esfuerzo.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pongo la placa sobre el fuego de una hornalla , la doy vuelta y la golpeo un poco


----------



## Tacatomon

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pongo la placa sobre el fuego de una hornalla , la doy vuelta y la golpeo un poco



Pero así se cae todo de todo!!!. Así lo hice por primera vez y tengo cientos de SMD para soldar algún día  

La estufa no falla!


----------



## Helminto G.

yo uso un encendedor...


----------



## SERGIOD

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo uso un encendedor...


Marca acne por-supuesto ahí si si sale


----------



## Don Plaquetin

si la verdad que es factible, bienvenido de 4 persona que tiene algo en común


----------



## analogico

partio el hilo del reciclaje de solo la parte de audio
pero que tal si reciclamos el micro con el control remoto
seria algo dificil usar todas  las funciones
pero la parte del volumnen  y el encendido seria muy faciles de usar
y si es de tv tenemos el swict que cambia de tv  a video

me imagino el amplificador casero con control remoto
reciclado y a bajo costo


----------



## Helminto G.

del minicomponente rescatar el micro es una tarea que no me imagino haciendo, no es mala idea ni imposible pero si algo dificil, aunque en los equipos viejitos es mas sencillo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

analogico dijo:


> partio el hilo del reciclaje de solo la parte de audio
> pero que tal si reciclamos el micro con el control remoto
> seria algo dificil usar todas  las funciones
> pero la parte del volumnen  y el encendido seria muy faciles de usar
> y si es de tv tenemos el swict que cambia de tv  a video
> 
> me imagino el amplificador casero con control remoto
> reciclado y a bajo costo



NO con todo se puede hacer un amplificador (si tenes un alto conocimiento SI) el amplificador no es el unica etapa que se puede reciclar de un TV. (SI lo piensas con la idea de lo que necesitas obtebdras lo que quieras)

La idea es que sea de todos los equipos y SI se puede reciclar la etapa de control remoto de un TV solo si sabes como esta compuesta la etapa y que componentes la componen que si tienes un diagrama lo sacas, un integrado, un crstal, capacitores, resistencias, fototransistor, etc, de la placa de control casi todo...

o sea se puede de un TV, un video cassettera-VHS, microonda, monitor, radio-grabador, minicomponentes, computadoras, fuentes etc etc... como podras ver podes reciclar todo lo que quieras la idea es que de todo lo que NO sirve le saques una segunda oportunidad 

lamentablemente no dispongo del taller por eso no es subido mas info, pero para que te des una idea lo del contro remoto estoy con un *MAB 8441P T161*




Helminto G. dijo:


> del minicomponente rescatar el micro es una tarea que no me imagino haciendo, no es mala idea ni imposible pero si algo dificil, aunque en los equipos viejitos es mas sencillo



La verdad SI, tratar de recilcar algo de un TV moderno SMD no tiene mucho sentido a menos que dispongas de un taller con una buena cantidad de herraminetas como tecnologia para tal, pero creo que seria lo ultimo que hagas. De mi parte reciclo de equipos viejos de los año 1997 para atras (2002-2012 si es algo que que se puede trabajar)


----------



## Helminto G.

con un poco de ingenio se puede trabajar con smd sin mucho problema, desde hace unos años que me dedico a reparar telefonos celulares y sus componentes son mas reducidos que en una tv o equipos con smd, he logrado recuperar y usar resistencias y capacitores smd de placas madre de pc usando un cautin comun. solo es cosa de tener paciencia


----------



## el-rey-julien

mucha paciencia , y muy buena vista


----------



## Helminto G.

yo uso un cuenta hilos: 





me funciona mejor que una lupa, con un poco de maña he podido recuperar algunos integrados, en su mayoria operacionales, despues de extraerlos en una tarjetita como las de presentacion pero en blanco pego un pedazo de adesivo de doble cara y sujeto los componentes en orden y con su descripcion anotada para usarlas cuando lo requiera


----------



## tatajara

Hola compañeros 
Les dejo una fotito de lo que saque de 14 fuentes de PC jeje, la mayoría de ellas andaban 
entre todo eso hay, capacitores: ceramicos, poliester, electroliticos, resistencias, inductores, trafos de ferrita, transistores, integrados de control, didos comunes y rapidos, y algunas cosas mas
Un saludo


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

tatajara dijo:


> Hola compañeros
> Les dejo una fotito de lo que saque de 14 fuentes de PC jeje, la mayoría de ellas andaban
> entre todo eso hay, capacitores: ceramicos, poliester, electroliticos, resistencias, inductores, trafos de ferrita, transistores, integrados de control, didos comunes y rapidos, y algunas cosas mas
> Un saludo



excelenete reciclaje has hecho amigo,
me gustaria hace un reciclaje como el tuyo. creo que si boy a ir por las funntes que me regalan 
aunque creo que los monitores no ( es que casi no puedo rescatarle nada de ellos )


----------



## tatajara

si animate amigo, es de bastante ayuda jeje 
por que no los monitores ? tienen bastantes cosas
saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

No sé que son los didos, pero tienes disipadores y aislante termico - estatico para armar mucho amplificadores (es la almohadilla gris) y el capacitor ese es de 1µF250V  excelente para los royer 

​
SI lo que tienes son 14 fuentes desarmadas o sea 28 capacitores de entrada podes llegar a armarte un pinche de alrededor de 10mF 



Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> excelenete reciclaje has hecho amigo,
> me gustaria hace un reciclaje como el tuyo. creo que si voy a ir por las fuentes que me regalan
> aunque creo que los monitores NO ( es que casi no puedo rescatarle nada de ellos )



a que te refieres con que no se puede reciclar nada!!! SI es de donde saco la mayoria de los componentes para armar los circuitos experimentales como oficiales


----------



## tatajara

jajajaja eran diodos jeje 
Sisi hay bastantes de esas, pero a mi gusto no son buenas prefiero las otras transparentes 
Los electrolíticos los guardo igual porque aveses me sacan del agua jeje
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

todo los contrario estas son mejores la que te refieres son las de mica y eso nesecitas silicona si o si con este no, pero si con esa tecnica te funciona de 10


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

tatajara dijo:


> si animate amigo, es de bastante ayuda jeje
> por que no los monitores ? tienen bastantes cosas
> saludos




SSTC dijo: 

a que te refieres con que no se puede reciclar nada!!! SI es de donde saco la mayoria de los componentes para armar los circuitos experimentales como oficiales 


Lo que pasa es que para mi son estorbosos, despues de desaserme de los monitores jejeje.
alo que le puedo sacar a un monitor son diodos filtros mmmmm? filtros 
creo que ire alrato por todo lo que piensan regalarme.
pero el problema es el espacio que tengo.
si ustedes vierna el monto de cosas que tengo, creo que optarian por no querer nada jejeje
pero como tengo en mente unos amplificadores clase D
creo que ire por todo lo que me regalan 

gracias amigos por abrirme los ojos


----------



## tatajara

Si nunca las use, tengo un par guardadas pero nunca las use
Algún día las tengo que probar jeje
Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

SSTC dijo:


> a que te refieres con que no se puede reciclar nada!!! SI es de donde saco la mayoria de los componentes para armar los circuitos experimentales como oficiales



reciclare mas y desperdiciare menos
las resistencias no me gustan reciclarlas,
ya tengo demaciadas


----------



## tatajara

Te tenes que poner un día y desmontar todos los componentes de la placa como hice yo entonces no te amontona todo como me había pasado a mí en el banco de trabajo jeje
Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

mañana o el sabado subo fotos de mis avances.
andaba muy ocupado con unos amplificadores. y uno que ya vendi.
pero ahora al amplificador que vendi le boy a poner una fuente de 5v para alimentar un reproductor de memorias usb con radio.
una modificacion minima. pero tengo trabajo y de lo que mas me gusta


----------



## tatajara

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> mañana o el sabado subo fotos de mis avances.
> andaba muy ocupado con unos amplificadores. y uno que ya vendi.
> pero ahora al amplificador que vendi le boy a poner una fuente de 5v para alimentar un reproductor de memorias usb con radio.
> una modificacion minima. pero tengo trabajo y de lo que mas me gusta



Si yo también estoy armando uno, pero tuve que detenerme y hacer limpieza porque me estaban tapando las fuentes jajaj


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> reciclare mas y desperdiciare menos
> *las resistencias no me gustan reciclarlas,
> ya tengo demaciadas*



en ese caso SI, no conviene es mejor ya tirar. Ademas estas son las mas baratas en el mercado, la ironia es que no ocupan mucho espcio, hay a montones, pero la que busca nunca esta y encontrarla entre todas es un bondi


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

SSTC dijo:


> en ese caso SI, no conviene es mejor ya tirar. Ademas estas son las mas baratas en el mercado, la ironia es que no ocupan mucho espcio, hay a montones, pero la que busca nunca esta y encontrarla entre todas es un bondi



Por eso casi no me gusta reciclar los componente de los monitores. 
ya que la mayoria son resistencias e integados que yo no les doy uso. ya que no reparo nada.
solo es puro hobby a la musica fuerte. 
ya realice 2 placas funionando de la fucion del amplificador clase D del compañero ejtagle y ricardodeni 
y funciona a marabilla.
por el momento use trafo de 33+33 ac a 5 amperios
los resultados fueron muy buenos. ahora pienso hacerme el amplificador de 200w tambien clase D
con un TL074 aver que tal suena.
por eso pienso reciclar algunas cosas ( me gustan los amplificadores compactos y de buen sonido )


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

compañeros fui por las cosas que me regalaron.
las fuentes no son conmutadas de pc, mas bien fuern 2 dvds quemados.
un inversor (ups) 2 scaners eso creo un monitor que funciona pero de repente se ven unas lineas y con unos golpecitos vuelve a su estado normal y una impresora lasser me dijo que la impresora lasser dejo de trabajar asi nomas
que si prende y todo pero ya no imprime.
por el momeno solo pude llebarm el los dvds y los scaners
despues pasare por la impresora y el monitor algo sacare de ahi. ( intentare reparar la impresora aver si me sirve para algo despues )


----------



## Helminto G.

yo ando planeando un scaner para libros, en "V" pero a mi no me lo regalan...


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Pongo las fotos de un gabinete reciclado desde un minicomponentes.*
*Herramientas : Amoladora angular chica con disco de corte , taladro y mecha.* 







*Frente ya cortado en tres * 
























*Saludos !*


----------



## SERGIOD

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Pongo las fotos de un gabinete reciclado desde un minicomponentes.*
> *Herramientas : Amoladora angular chica con disco de corte , taladro y mecha.*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78432
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78433
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78434
> 
> *Frente ya cortado en tres *
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78435
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78436
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78437
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78438
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78439
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78440
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78441
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78442
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78443
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78444
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78445
> 
> 
> *Saludos !*



Se ve que estas bien ocupado DOSMETROS


----------



## lukazz

Justo estoy con un 990 desarmado tambien, y vi lo que estas haciendo. Por otra parte, estaria bueno evaluar, que posibilidades hay de poder aprovechar el hermoso analizador de espectro que tiene este equipito, para ver si es posible armar una etapa de potencia, aprovechando su parte central, con la pantalla, ese potenciometro gigante de volumen que tiene, etc. Es solo una idea.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para eso lo reparás y listo  . . . a mi me regalaron *un cadaver* , sin la placa del frente y sin STK.


----------



## lukazz

Jaja, si, me encantaria repararlo, pero tiene una historia por detras un poco tragica. Hace 2 años masomenos por motivos desconocidos, aparentemente se desprograma el micro que tiene, cosa que realmente hace poco tiempo descubri. Para ese entonces, lo habia llevado a un service, y lo revisaron, pasandonos por costo de reparacion, unos $500 (Para ese tiempo, estaba fuera de mi alcance). La cuestion es que hace muy poco, compramos otro 990 usado, y como tenia problemas en la lectora decidi sacarle la lectora al descartado que tenia en casa, y me llevo la grata sorpresa al abrirlo, de que cambiaron su STK4182 por un STK4142, cambiaron su modulo de cassettera por completo (El modulo de cassettera que poseia, estaba impecable. El que le pusieron, tenia polvo hasta en los lugares mas inaccesibles, e incluso esta incompleto, le faltan partes) y finalmente pusieron un modulo de control de volumen que esta inservible.
Por esos motivos, ya que no tiene posibilidades de reparacion, queria ver de utilizar ese display, pero revisando el manual, encuentro que su operacion esta ligada directamente al controlador, el cual funciona solamente, si se encuentra okei el resto de circuiteria del mismo.
No te enojas si te robo el diseño del gabinete? jaja, voy a aprovechar unos pares de 3055 que tengo tirados por ahi para sacar un 50+50. Por cierto, muy pero muy buena la idea


----------



## DOSMETROS

El transformador del mio tiene salida de 30+30 Vca , otra de 15 Vca y otra más de 5 Vca , y le medí 2,5 x 8 cm al núcleo . . . unos 325 Watts cómodos.

Eso daría 40 Vdc o 40 + 40 vdc según como se rectifique.

Fijate éste que bonito :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-darlington-80520/

Saludos !


----------



## lukazz

Muy bonito, justo ese trafo lo voy a ocupar para armarme el de 100 que posteo hace varios años el usuario Luciperro. Ya habia conseguido otro trafito para armar el de 50+50 dentro del gabinete este. Pronto pondre fotos del proyecto.
Saludos!


----------



## ehernio

Buenas amigos........ la verdad es que me anime a hacer un reciclaje al leer este tema.
bien tengo un STK4152II que fue reciclado de un equipo Sony, tengo al respecto dudas con este proyecto que muestro en las fotos adjuntas, porque mis conocimientos sobre electronica son basicos y como lo dice el refran "el que no pregunta no............" estas son mis dudas:

1.- para que sirven los conectores resaltados con ? , son el muting o que otra vaina.

2.- Las demas deducciones de coneccion son las correctas.

3.- Si conecto audio y potencia funcionaria al toque o le falta algo.

Tengo una etapa de pre funcionando con control de tonos y balance, ademas cuento con la etapa de potencia, con un trafo de 24 0 24 8 amp. y filtrado de 10000 uF por rama.

Agradecido de antemano les digo astaaaaaaaaaaaa pronto.


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo dosme, gran idea esa jaja
saludos


----------



## pedro yamarte

Hola a todos aqui les dejo una foto de 2 amplificadores que quiero reciclar tienen sus repectivos transforadores  salidas y filtros pero no consigo un buen circuito con su pcb que se banque sus voltajes, mas de 90v es un pv 2000  y un BA 5000 de sansui, esperare sus comentarios... perdonen las fotos fue que las tome con el celular.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *ehernio*, disculpa la demora en la respuesta, acá te respondo un poco de lo que preguntas 

1.- para que sirven los conectores resaltados con ? , son el muting o que otra vaina.

El muting o protección es el circuito encargado de que si hay una exabrupto sea porque están en corto la salida o se pasa de volumen este corte hay que ver si es + o – dependiendo de ello este lo que hara es bajar el volumen al mínimo (vos déjalo como esta, no apliques nada) 

2.- Las demás deducciones de conexión son las correctas.

SI

3.- Si conecto audio y potencia funcionaria al toque o le falta algo.

SI colocas una fuente de alimentación, uno o dos parlante y reproductor de audio como MP3 o celular etc, SI es como dices:_ NO necesitas mas nada 

saludos y NO digas que no sabes nada, tienes mucho conocimiento. Exito y manteme al tanto de lo que estes haciendo

Hola *pedro yamarte*, veo que tienes una potencia enorme, buena idea reciclar semejante potencia.

Primero felicitaciones tienes un teclado idéntico al mío buena elección, Te pregunto SI los 18 transistores están bien??? chequéalos con el tester despues dime que más tienes no se los valores como los código y no culpes al celular coloca una lupa de aumento y realiza foco y veras que aumenta terriblemente la calidad de la imagen como la nitidez...

Por lo que veo el transformador te dice que es una toroide con muchas salidas misma para la potencia.

Fíjate si más que reciclar no es mejor reparar hay que ver que porcentaje esta dañado si pasa el 40% porque se quemo o falta es mejor restaurar, si lo que quieres es armar algo mas chico porque no puedes encarar un reparación como una restauración de semejante magnitud pues si a meter mano y a buscar mucha info siempre algo se puede hacer 

Tomate un tiempo y piensa que es lo que quieres hacer 

Éxito espero mas datos


----------



## pedro yamarte

Hola sstc como dijistes es una potencia enorme, con respecto a los amplificadores el sansui BA 5000 si es para reciclar primero xq es un sistema de amplificacion que pesa alrededor de 90 kilos fijate que para desarmarlo tuve que hacerlo en el piso xq para montarlo en la mesa pense que me la podia partir, no se que tipo de amplificacion es lo que te digo es que usa 3 transformadores enormes un toroidal encerrado en una caja metalica cuadrada como en la foto y dos de nucleos de hierro para las etapas de las salidas, pero del tamaño casi  de la peavey pv 2000, tiene unos indicadores en la parte frontal que dice 300 watts, lo que me parecio muy poca potencia para el tamaño de todos sus componentes, los 18 transistores si estan buenos todos, usa 2sc 1585 y 2sa 747a todos originales, el trafo usa  doble fuente de 38 0 38 ac y una de 56 0 56 me inmagino que para alimentar la targeta driver de los transistores tambien tiene 4 capacitadores de 63v 22000 uf y tiene tambien su etapa de preamplificacion es x eso que ando en busca de una etapa  driver que no sea tan sencilla, las que he visto aqui en el foro y no se si hay mas de las que tienen sus respectivos pcb, no me gustan si sabes de una en particular sera bien recibida, con respecto al otro ampli el pv 2000 ese si lo voy a reparar pero aqui me es dificil para no decir imposible conceguir el LM3080 en las ventas de repuestos me dicen que esta descontinuado que es muy viejo pero tratare de seguir buscando... saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *pedro yamarte*, en los dos caso es conveniente repararlos solo crea un tema o únete a uno en el cual puedan ayudarte porque es una etapa la que te falta, en el caso del *LM3080* tiene su reemplazo solo dime como esta colocado


----------



## SERGIOD

He estado queriendo realizar un pequeño amplificador con los restos de una lectora vieja

Chequeen este enlace:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/ciencia-educacion/15597557/Headphone-amplifier.html

http://www.commenthow.com/full_article/display/719079/Headphone-amplifier


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *SERGIOD*, SI es una buen aplificador "de auriculares", pero para salir de un MP3 a este amplificador NO tiene sentido...

yo e cortado una de esa placas para conectarla a un Walkman cuando se me quemo el amplificador del mismo (te hablo del año 97) el tema esta en que el Walkman era a 6Volts y el amplificador a 12Volts


----------



## SERGIOD

SSTC dijo:


> Hola *SERGIOD*, SI es una buen aplificador "de auriculares", pero para salir de un MP3 a este amplificador NO tiene sentido...
> 
> yo e cortado una de esa placas para conectarla a un Walkman cuando se me quemo el amplificador del mismo (te hablo del año 97) el tema esta en que el Walkman era a 6Volts y el amplificador a 12Volts



No necesariamente tiene que ser de un MP3 la idea acá es reutilizar y como tu dices es un excelente amplificador y echarlo a la basura no creo que sea dable; puede tener diferentes usos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

bueno acá les dejo una foto de un radio grabador que lo e cortado para dejar la radio de arriba y como podrán ver me a quedado un radio - mult AUX puedo conectar muchos dispositivos a la noche subo algunos de los datos que me llamaron la atención de este *radio grabador panasonic* made un USA...

continuara...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Reciclando solo un canal del TDA7057​
El sábado pasado me entregaron un TV que traía un integrado TDA7057 el cual tenia un canal quemado (Lef) en la salida, lo que se me ocurrió que antes de tirar lo fue usar solo el canal R con un puñadito de componentes pasivo, una resistencia y un capacitor para el control de volumen (ganancia) y el acople de la entrada. El disipador es de una fuente AT como podrán ver como anillo al dedo los tornillos que agarraban a los 2 transistores van justitos a los dos costados del IC así que solo fue sacarlo de la fuente quitarle los transistores y con un poco de sili y a atornillar, si bien la potencia es grande con dejar entrar apenas una señal débil es suficiente para probar. Aclaro que lo alimente con una batería de auto de12 Volts 




  ​


----------



## Helminto G.

por que me da la impresion de que te tardaste mas en editar la imagen que en hacer el circuito?...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Helminto G. dijo:


> por que me da la impresion de que te tardaste mas en editar la imagen que en acer el circuito?...



SI SI eh! Si que le vamos a hacer, tu post como va???


----------



## Helminto G.

SSTC dijo:


> tu post como va???




???? a que te refieres, suelo hacer muchos proyectos y pausar unos y retomarlos a diestra y siniestra....


----------



## analogico

reciclando un control remoto


la idea es bastante simple

activar y desactivar un rele con el control y usando  solo reciclados

se conecta la salida del receptor a un condensador(de modo que la señal no sea pulsante)  y luego  a un circuito que con un pulso largo active el rele
y con otro pulso largo desactive

todo alimentado de una fuente a condensador de un sensor de movimiento

hasta el momento el unico inconveniente es el cicuito que activa o desactiva el rele
e buscado algunos a transistores y los e simulado pero no funcionan
a transistores por que un 555 ya no seria reciclaje
y  tendria que armar una placa y la paciencia no da para tanto


----------



## Don Plaquetin

analogico dijo:


> reciclando un control remoto
> 
> activar y desactivar un rele con el control y usando  solo reciclados
> *
> se conecta la salida del receptor a un condensador(de modo que la señal no sea pulsante)*  y luego  a un circuito que con un pulso largo active el rele
> y con otro pulso largo desactive
> 
> *todo alimentado de una fuente a condensador de un sensor de movimiento*
> 
> hasta el momento el unico inconveniente es el cicuito que activa o desactiva el rele
> e buscado algunos a transistores y* los e simulado pero no funcionan*
> a transistores por que un 555 ya no seria reciclaje
> y  tendria que armar una placa y la paciencia no da para tanto




Bien entiendo que tienes el control remoto, tienes el receptor???

Porque dice que la alimentación será un condensador??? Hay me desoriente!!! 

Reciclar no significa que sea todo 100% todo del taller puede comprar NO hay una ley, de hecho puede que solo hayas reciclado un transistor y el 90% de circuito los compraste, NO hay problema es valido, Por supuesto que tiene su gusto cuando usas el ingenio ese es el que vale...

Postadata los simuladores solo sirven para casos pequeños, lo tuyo es de plasmarlo en el plano mental 

saludo y exito


----------



## analogico

tengo el receptor y el control y el rele que serian todas las partes principales
incluso una fuente a condensador 



usar un control remoto la salida es una señal ttl
que sale  pulsante asi 






como es pulsante la idea seria usar un condensador para que sea  solo un pulso estable
despues de todo no  quiero decodificarla

simule este circuito pero no funciono


----------



## Don Plaquetin

sigo sin entender lo de la fuente de condensador (pero si dices que sirve dale para adelante) el circuito flip flop NO se puede simular en ningún programa porque usa la falta de simetría en los componentes ejemplo el Q1 no tiene la misma ganancia que Q2 es mínimo el detalle, pero le sirve para desequilibrar los transistores, las resistencias y los capacitores tienen esa misma diferencia que hace que en el mundo encuentre 2 iguales lo usan a favor ese oscilador, pero como el simulador es un programa crea dos iguales perfectos clones por esos el desequilibrio no existe, como ese mucho circuitos no se pueden simular por que la física no entra en un disco rígido son muchos datos por eso es mas o menos...

Ejemplo: En el circuito dice que necesita una resistencia de 27Kohm miras en el taller nada ni siquiera uno de 20Kohm como para hacer una serie... fácil usas una de 30Kohm o 33Kohm son validas también, la electrónica básica y experimental no es exacta y claro acá hacemos casos, ármalo tranquilo al circuito que funcionara y sino vemos...


----------



## analogico

SSTC dijo:


> sigo sin entender lo de la fuente de condensador


 sin transformador   como esta







SSTC dijo:


> (pero si dices que sirve dale para adelante) el circuito flip flop NO se puede simular en ningún programa porque usa la falta de simetría en los componentes ejemplo el Q1 no tiene la misma ganancia que Q2 es mínimo el detalle, pero le sirve para desequilibrar los transistores, las resistencias y los capacitores tienen esa misma diferencia que hace que en el mundo encuentre 2 iguales lo usan a favor ese oscilador, pero como el simulador es un programa crea dos iguales perfectos clones por esos el desequilibrio no existe, como ese mucho circuitos no se pueden simular por que la física no entra en un disco rígido son muchos datos por eso es mas o menos...
> 
> Ejemplo: En el circuito dice que necesita una resistencia de 27Kohm miras en el taller nada ni siquiera uno de 20Kohm como para hacer una serie... fácil usas una de 30Kohm o 33Kohm son validas también, la electrónica básica y experimental no es exacta y claro acá hacemos casos, ármalo tranquilo al circuito que funcionara y sino vemos...


provare usando  transistores distintos y distintos condensadores
lo que no quiero es  hacer placas y comprar solo quiero que quede lo suficientemente simple
y que sea rapido de armar


----------



## analogico

SSTC dijo:


> sigo sin entender lo de la fuente de condensador (pero si dices que sirve dale para adelante) el circuito flip flop NO se puede simular en ningún programa porque usa la falta de simetría en los componentes ejemplo el Q1 no tiene la misma ganancia que Q2 es mínimo el detalle...
> al circuito que funcionara y sino vemos...


bueno lo simule con distintos transitoresy distintos condensadores y *funciono 
* pero no era lo que buscaba pues funciona un led y luego el otro pero lo que necesito es que el led se quede fijo
o sea que funcione como el boton de power de un TV que con un mismo boton se enciende y se apaga


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Lo que tu busca se llama flyp flop por un solo pulsador, este es uno de los tanto que tengo que es de lo mas sencillo que tengo que cuando das un pulso alto este cambia canal rojo canal verde y los mantiene prendido hasta que se vuelva a pulsar...

En google hay mucho en el FORO tambien buscalo con ese nombre saludos y exitos

​


----------



## analogico

SSTC dijo:


> Lo que tu busca se llama flyp flop por un solo pulsador, este es uno de los tanto que tengo que es de lo mas sencillo que tengo que cuando das un pulso alto este cambia canal rojo canal verde y los mantiene prendido hasta que se vuelva a pulsar...
> 
> En google hay mucho en el FORO tambien buscalo con ese nombre saludos y exitos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81518​


si e buscado pero
el problema es que solo encuentro circuitos que usan integrados y no tengo donde comprar integrados


----------



## Don Plaquetin

busca en google lo mismo, pero que diga: flyp flop a transistores que actuen con un pulsador



Que raro que en tu pais no vendan integrado en donde vives??? 

en fin no importa hay tiene uno que se hace con 4 transistores y no me digas que no tienes BC548 o BC558 o cualquier PNP y NPN universal porque seria un desastra 

​


----------



## analogico

SSTC dijo:


> Que raro que en tu pais no vendan integrado en donde vives???



de venderlos si los venden 
pero  lejos muy lejos que no me conviene ir a comprar solo un integrado


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola a todos los recicladores de componentes en su taller. Para lo que me decían si este TEMA solo era para audio (creo que con esto, que es solo el comienzo muestro que NO, es para todo)

Hoy me ataco el hobbie de los TTL y como muchos sabrán tengo limite en los gastos por lo que tuve que ponerme a pensar, SI quiero seguir... En pocas palabras necesitaba una *fuente de 12V y 5V* para trabajar con el integrado *74HC164* y el *74HC132* y lo primero que se me vino a la cabeza una fuente de PC, pero esta era muy robusta para tan pequeño circuito y si hay una frase Argentina para esto es *“gastar pólvora en chimango”* por lo que pensé en un transformador chico con reguladores, pero esto seria buscar *un 7805 y un zenner de 12V* naaaaa...



Mire una *ATX* que estaba en mi taller y *“eureka”* me acorde que tenia una *ATX* quemada en el montón, que es una caja de TV. Cuando la vi y si estaba la parte de la etapa primaria quemada, pero estas traen una fuente adicional con un *Mosfet (2N60)* para el encendido por lo que tuve que sacar los 4 rectificadores *RL207* (quemados) y los remplace por los *1N4007* de *una lampara bajo consumo* que siempre sobran a patada y el mismo capacitor de 47µF por los 2 de 330µF 200V que me imagino fueron los causante de que se quemara esta fuente, aunque detecte fuga en el chopper. Como podrán ver las tensiones no son exactas, pero por esos decimales no me preocupo cosa de R. Lo que me queda es *seguir retirando componentes* que no tienen que ver con la etapa *“la fuente de arranque”* y cortar la placa a medida o sea *“chiquita y potente”* 



A lo máximo que llegue es a 2 A en 5V y a 1 en 12V no quise seguir probando el disipador es muy chico  y no conozco mucho a donde puede llegar esta pequeña fuente escondida...

Continuara...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Aquí les dejo un adelanto de un juego de luces que es conocido como efecto luminoso de cartel el cual yo lo arme con los *2SC945* que tanto aparecen por todas las placas, el diagrama especificaba el *BC548*, pero me pareció mejor el *2SC945* por los pines y porque en una placa estos componenetes aparecen como 20 veces una suerte de observador 

*el video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qDOtpvbOiw&feature=youtu.be

*la foto*


y lo que quiero armar es el *condensador de fluzo* del auto de volver al futuro (DeLorean) pero por supuesto se lo quiero instalar a mi equipo de musica 

*en este vídeo se puede apreciar lo que quiero armar*


----------



## tatajara

muy buen trabajo sstc ¡¡¡ 
felizitaciones


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*conseguí un ventilador de camión de 12V* y como ahora pos se viene el calor, pensé en una fuente de 12Vcc para alimentar este ventilador: ATX de PC, batería, fuente de una dicroica y cuando dije dicroica me vino a la mente que tenia un velador con una lampara halogena de 20Watts que también necesitaba otro transformador, pensando y buscando encontré esta *fuente de PS2* que como sabran *entregan 12Vcc y soportan hasta 60Watts* si bien en la foto dice 60Watts el ventilador es de 25Watts en verdad, pero como es la suma de todo lo que voy a alimentar pos saque la rama entera. Se tiene que agragar dos interruptores si o si porque al conectar en forma directa a 220 el ventilador no mueve porque detecta la baja resistencia del cobre del motor y lo toma como un corto y no arranca, pero si agregamos una llave al secundario al enchufar o encender una primera llave esperamos se que carguen los 4 capacitores, accionamos  la llave del secundario al motor del ventilador y *"WALA!!!* me ahorro de transformadores grande, baterías pesadas y de esas fuente de PC que me las tiene


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , el Domingo el pibe quería dos tweeters *Ya !* 

 Dos sirenas de alarma , amoladora con disco de corte  y :

Ya me até un almohadón por si pasan Ezavalla o Juanfilas 

No llegan a sonar horrible  . . .  les falta un poco 


Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G.

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No llegan a sonar horrible  . . .  les falta un poco
> 
> 
> Saludos !


ja ja ja ja .....










ja ja ja ja ja ja.......


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> Claro , el Domingo el pibe quería dos tweeters Ya! Dos sirenas de alarma, amoladora con disco de corte y :
> Ya me até un almohadón por si pasan Ezavalla o Juanfilas No llegan a sonar horrible . . . les falta un poco



Define horrible porque si hacen: tiz tiz tiz...♫♪ en una cumbia se venden como pan caliente 
*buena idea *


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estaba pensando ponerle dos conos y hacerlos bala


----------



## SERGIOD

Es una buena idea Dosmetros yo también me tope con una de esas hace unos días una estaba completa la otra le faltaba el circuito interno así es que me copie de la que tenia y a ver si la hago y la acoplo a la que no tiene. Este es el diagrama del circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que circuito mas raro


----------



## SERGIOD

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que circuito mas raro


*  Si ese es el circuito no tengo una cámara para subir el pcb original que copie en una hoja*​


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Es una parte fundamental en el reciclado (creo que es lo que mas hacemos) que es levantar diagramas despues subo el mio que me tope hace unos dias... y veran que es reciclar 

*SERGIOD* es muy buen trabajo el tuyo, Y la verdad que *DOSME* tiene razon esta un poco enmarañado el circuito (tienes el livewire puedes corregirlo) pero se entiende...  y SI el PCB (yo la llamo la matrix) te sirve para hacer muchas mas (la cantidad que quieras) y no tiene que andar guardando papelistos ni archivos en la PC

saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

SSTC dijo:


> Es una parte fundamental en el reciclado (creo que es lo que mas hacemos) que es levantar diagramas despues subo el mio que me tope hace unos dias... y veran que es reciclar
> 
> *SERGIOD* es muy buen trabajo el tuyo, Y la verdad que *DOSME* tiene razon esta un poco enmarañado el circuito (tienes el livewire puedes corregirlo) pero se entiende...  y SI el PCB (yo la llamo la matrix) te sirve para hacer muchas mas (la cantidad que quieras) y no tiene que andar guardando papelistos ni archivos en la PC
> 
> saludos



Si eso es lo que hacia; asi ya tengo un pcb para hacerla cuando quiera; La (Matrix) como dices


----------



## tatajara

muy buenos reciclados sstc y dosme ¡¡ felizitaciones 
saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Además de reciclar una de las mejores actividad dentro de mi hobbismo es la de levantar circuito y dibujar diagramas y cuando veo algo sencillo y de mucho ingenio como picardía del fabricante que le dio vida a tal equipo, mejor. En esta oportunidad les dejo este sencillo, pero potente amplificador.(se lo conoce como *low cost application circuit*)

Yo lo estoy usando como extra potencia en un pequeño equipo dándole un subwoofer de 10Watts.

Esa mañana de camino a un lugar, yendo con mi bici, veo un estereo de auto tirado en la calle hecho torta, de curioso miro que integrado usaba y si valía la pena sacárselo, cuando llego a mi casa veo que estaba peor de lo que pensaba el IC estaba partido y empecé a mira que me podía servir entre ellos el circuito y note que es el mas sencillo y potente que había visto. El circuito impreso como podrán ver no ocupa nada en superficie y los componentes pasivos estan buenos, por lo que me lo pude quedar.

Y como resulado de todo este reciclaje puedo decir que tengo: 

*.Un diagrama para el TDA2002 
.Un PCB super compacto 
.Los componentes pasivos*

*En conjunto una matriz para fabricar amplificadores de 10Watts alimentados a 12Vcc (recomiendo una batería de gel de 7Ah) en serie.*

Postadata: notaran que no tienen el *“the bandwidth after the gain”* que esta en el datasheet esto es porque se lo esta llevando mas alla de su potencia en el cual fue fabricado, por lo que hay que tener cuidado al encajarle cualquier parlante...

*Lo que encontré* 



*Como podran ver el integrado estaba en el horno*



*Diagrama levantado, en el cuaderno me quedo mejor*



*El circuito impreso*



*Y asi quedo de diez *

​

Saludos gente no estamos leyendo, después subo lo que debo de los trasformadores driver de la radio spicar como carina y noblex aaaaaaahora SI *saludos *


----------



## el-rey-julien

alguna idea para reciclar un epson fx-880 que esta funcionando, o es mejor dejarla asi funcionando?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> alguna idea para reciclar un epson fx-880 que esta funcionando, o es mejor dejarla asi funcionando?



Si esta andando es mejor dejarla andando por si alguien trabaja con facturas, recibos y esas cosas 

Dentro no tienen mucho mas que: Un transformador de 30V 500mA, un motor paso a paso, un oscilador con una inversora y el cabezal de punta que sirve por mas que no tengas la cinta porque sirve con papel carbón... *lo que hizo un amigo una ves fue una tatuadora para pintar dejando el cabezal sumergido en alcohol unos días, para que se valla todo el residuo de la vieja tinta...*

No tienes mucho mas uso a menos que sepas como manejar el integrado que tiene dentro, porque si lo sabes usar puedes hacer que dibuje lo que quiera, manejarlo con lo que quieras. Recuerda que esta se controla por el puerto paralelo de la PC, perdóname *lemur*, pero de programación y esas cosas soy un poco lento, se mucho de TTL y Cmos, pero nada mas

la foto adjunta es la impresora


----------



## tatajara

muy bueno el ampli gato ¡¡¡¡
felizitaciones 
por otra parte yo la dejaia asi como dice el gato, total esta andando, con un minimo mantenimiento tenes epson para rato jaja
saludos


----------



## tatajara

hola gente 
les dejo una foto de algo que llego a mis manos y que funciona, solo le falta cambiarle la llava de encendido que no anda 
se trata de una luz de emergencia de esas a tubo 
ahora mi pregunta es, se puede reemplazar el tubo por leds ? por que la idea es hacer una linterna grande para ir a pezcar y aprobechar el cargador para recargarla ¡¡ 
se podra ?

gracias por la ayuda 
saludos


----------



## Jato22

Bueno Amigos un Saludo y muchos respetos a todos, ustedes...

Historia> Tenia un Equipo de sonido JVC MX-GT80 
Me fui de viaje hacia otro pais en Centro America, Luego cuando regrese me di cuenta que habia olvidado mi equipo de Sonido... Obviamente, lo mande a traer por transporte publico, cuando me lo entregaron estaba hecho trizas. Solo las Bocinas logre Rescatar...

Idea: Pregunto como puedo reciclar y hacer un amplificador de Audio para mi Tv, o Computador, Usando los Parlantes (Bocinas) pues me quedaron como nuevas...

Preguntas: 1 Como Encontrar, cosas buenas del equipo.
                 2 Como Probarlas que esten Buenas.
                 3 Como Hacer un nuevo amplificador de Sonido.

Agradeceria Sugerencias...

PSD. 
(Estudie Electronica Basica hace 11 años, fue un curso de 4 meses, asi que mis conocimientos pues estan en bajo nivel... Peso se que lo puedo realizar con buena supervision)


----------



## osk_rin

bien te dejo al alcance esta informacion, nadamas identifica los conectores y ahi señalan entrada salida etc. afortunadamente ese minicomponente tiene las placas separadas de audio y la fuente asi puedes reutilizar las placas completas  

cualquier duda consulta por aqui


----------



## Don Plaquetin

tatajara dijo:


> hola gente
> les dejo una foto de algo que llego a mis manos y que funciona, solo le falta cambiarle la llava de encendido que no anda
> se trata de una luz de emergencia de esas a tubo
> ahora mi pregunta es, se puede reemplazar el tubo por leds ? por que la idea es hacer una linterna grande para ir a pezcar y aprobechar el cargador para recargarla ¡¡
> se podra ?
> 
> gracias por la ayuda
> saludos



SI puedes colocar led, tienes que tener en cuenta que los led son de 40mA 1300mC por lo que si colocas 2 en serie sumando la cantidad hasta llegar a 2.5A No te pases a hay porque recuerda que los 4Ah es para una hora por lo que al usar menor amperaje te durara mas la linterna si tienes el plástico donde iba el tubo mejor, porque haces perforaciones de 5mm para colocar los led no necesitas esa placa que es una elevadora de tensión y si no vas a usar tubo no tiene sentivo buena idea y a emprender el proyecto


----------



## tatajara

SSTC dijo:


> SI puedes colocar led, tienes que tener en cuenta que los led son de 40mA 1300mC por lo que si colocas 2 en serie sumando la cantidad hasta llegar a 2.5A No te pases a hay porque recuerda que los 4Ah es para una hora por lo que al usar menor amperaje te durara mas la linterna si tienes el plástico donde iba el tubo mejor, porque haces perforaciones de 5mm para colocar los led no necesitas esa placa que es una elevadora de tensión y si no vas a usar tubo no tiene sentivo buena idea y a emprender el proyecto



gracias gato por tu respuesta 
el plastico no lo tengo pero tengo pensado hacer algo parecido a las linternas a baterias que son redondas 
por otralado, la bateria es de 4Ah como desis y si podria llegar a usar unos 3A y usas unos leds de alto brillo que me desis ?
con respecto a lo de la placa no te entendi, esta a parte de elevar la tencion carga la bateria?? 
podria usarlo y conectar los leds en donde iva el tubo? o me combendra usarla con un cargador de los que andan por el foro ?
muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

la parte de la placa que carga la bateria, son los diodos y una resistencia de 6.5 ohm no me acuerdo pero es una grande, lo demas es todo es etapa de control y un elevador de tensión, si usa unos de alto brillo esta bien pero fijate que la bateria tiene como limite 2.5Ah si quiere ir por mas fíjate yo no te lo recomiendo (si quieres que se dure la batería)


----------



## tatajara

haa entendido entonses el circuito casi que estaria al dope, me combiene armar un cargador yo si la quiero hacer recargable
con respecto a la corriente que entrega la bateria si tenes razon, no eran 4Ah 
voy a calcular la cantidad de led,s que puedo usar y las resistencia que tendre que usar 
ya les estare contando como va 
saludos y gracias gato


----------



## Don Plaquetin

tatajara dijo:


> haa entendido entonses el circuito casi que estaria al dope, me combiene armar un cargador yo si la quiero hacer recargable
> con respecto a la corriente que entrega la bateria si tenes razon, no eran 4Ah
> voy a calcular la cantidad de led,s que puedo usar y las resistencia que tendre que usar
> ya les estare contando como va
> saludos y gracias gato



o sea SI en la bateria dice 4Ah multiplicado por 6V es *24Watts* si usas esa potencia la bateria te durara poco tiempo, es mejor que lo dejes en un nivel medio digamos unos 2.5Ah me entiendes 

Ahora lo de la linterna de mano si se que quieres hacer, ¡Sabes que usando una lampara de 6V 12Watts no se SI obtiene mejor resultado!... de la placa podes cortar la parte de la etapa que carga la batería y SI no déjala completa y en vez de que se active el "transistor" que eleva la tensión saca el transformador y usa un *relay* para que prenda los *led* o la carga que quieras y te seguirá sirviendo el sistema de este equipo de emergencia y cuando se corta la luz se activa la linterna...

hay muchas ideas con ese equipo de emergencia en serio aprovéchalo 

saludo y pronto estaré subiendo información por aca


----------



## tatajara

todo comprendido ¡¡
voy a comprar un foco para provar a ver que me resulta mejor 
si me vino al pelo este aparatito ¡¡
saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

para el que preguntaba sobre que se podía hacer con un motor de impresora eso PaP. les dejo este link de un FORO muy conocido.

Pequeño savonius con un stepper de impresora


----------



## tatajara

muy interesante sstc ¡¡ 
gracias por compartirlo 
saludos


----------



## gamaliel34

HOLA, amigos hoy me llegó una torre me la regalaron pero no tiene el disco duro. voy aver si la pongo a trabajar, por lo pronto Ram: 256


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola gamaliel34, la verdad mucho no puede hacer con ella es recomendable que trates de restaurarla y ponerla a trabajar o venderla a alguien...

Si la mather no anda sácale las lectoras, vendalas y comprate un integrado como el *TDA2005* y usando la misma fuente podes armarte un amplificador y en el gabinete de la fuente tienes espacio para usarlo mismo como caja, acá  en el FORO ahí una foto que te muestra como se hace


----------



## Helminto G.

buenas, en estos dias he estado enfrascado en asuntos de relojeria y uno de los equipos que facilitan la vida del relojero es un cronocomparador, por suerte internet es grande y existe un programa freeware donde con ayuda de un microfono piezoelectrico y un preamplificador  se puede tener las mismas funciones que un cronocomparador de fabrica, (claro con las limitaciones e impresisiones pertinentes) asi que busque que podria servirme de las chucherias que tenia pal despiece me encontre un preamplificador para piezoelectrico para guitarra, y un pequeño radio con parlante, asi que le quite la parte del radio conecte todo y lo meti en una caja, obviamente proyecto este artefacto para mas aplicaciones, pero por el momento arme un pre para piezoelectrico funcional  sin gastar ni un centavo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

muy buen trabajo *Helminto G.* 

me pasaron varias placas de TV de los años 80 y alguno de los 90 donde los integrados eran pocos usados por los fabricantes en la Argentina, y para aprovechar  estos traen amplificadores de audio los cuales usaban *2 transistores push pull AB* para un parlante de *5Watts 8Ω* de los cuales como muchos sabrán son reales... (no como muchos que hay en internet  )

en bien tenga un espacio esta semana le subo el diagrama de este amplificador que le anticipo trae los transistores *BD135/136* que pueden ser *BD140/139*


----------



## interpic

Buen aprovechamiento.Y encima este es mas sencillo que el mio.

Paso a relatarles:

De una TV Metz 7884 stereo , esta a pasado a mejor vida. tengo aprovechado el modulo 
de amplificacion.

Este modulo tiene 3 salidas para los parlante del tv, que van a sus debidos filtros( estos tambien los tengo en mi poder) agudos , medios y graves.

Ademas tiene las dos salidas para altavoces exteriores, que son los que he utilizado para hacer la prueva. 


   Las pistas del conector( el que iba al televisor) van ordenadas de derecha a izquierda del 1 al 17.

Encontre despues de mucho viajar por la red el manual de dicho tv, en las patillas 14 -

y el positivo en la patilla nº10+.

Le conecte una fuente de 12v. que esta hace funcionar una emisora de radio aficionado de coche , con lo cual supuse que seria suficiente??.

Pues le conecte altavoces exteriores, y ( ya me lo pensaba) nanai de la china.

Mi pregunta se debera el caso que falta mas potencia, quizas se tiene que hacer un puente
para que los integrados se exciten, faltan los potenciometros y por eso la placa no va?

Ufff vaya monton de preguntas.

Les paso tambien el esquema que consegui.

En el esquema esta situado en la letra F, y el modulo viene marcado como NF.

Si a ustedes les parece que no vale la pena lo tiro o lo desguazo.
No quisiera hacerles perder el tiempo.

Disculpen el rollo.

Ramon.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

interpic dijo:


> Buen aprovechamiento.Y encima este es mas sencillo que el mio.
> 
> En el esquema esta situado en la letra F, y el modulo viene marcado como NF.
> 
> Si a ustedes les parece que no vale la pena lo tiro o lo desguazo.
> No quisiera hacerles perder el tiempo.
> 
> Disculpen el rollo.
> 
> Ramon.



bien paso a comentarte tirarlo no se pero acomodar un poco las cosas *SI mira el amplificador es el TDA2040 un señor de la potencia* y este integrado no tiene desperdicio sino escribe el codigo y te aparecera los detalle y si no me equivoco en el diagrama del televisor tienes 2 yo pieenso que tienes que sacar los componentes y tratar de usar todos los componentes,no gastas un mango y arma un puente de 20Watts o estéreo para 8Watts...

si el hecho de que uses el amplificador del tele sin modificaciones esta limitado la ganancia es mas el hecho que no tengo potenciometro lo empereora mas tienes que aislar toda la etapa de audio 

saludos y éxitos no comentas como te fue 

Uso del TDA2040V en su máximo limite


*Reciclado del TDA7561​*

Hola recicladores, me encuentro tratando de reciclar este IC llamado TDA7561 no pude encontrar a nadie que intente armar un amplificador con este estéreo de automóvil de la gama volvagen no pude repararlo porque según me guio el rey julien no es fácil porque viene todo en código de fabricante y además no reparo micro-IC a falta de soldadora de aire en fin, el problema es que se calentaba un micro-IC, pero ya fue… 
Lo que estoy haciendo ahora es probar si puedo hacerlo andar sin todo el equipo, pero me lleve una sorpresa según el datasheet, este activa las funciones según un data y un clock que trabaja a 8 bit por lo que no entiendo nadaaaaaa

Dejo estas preguntas que me están faltando 
1- ¿Los capacitores de 0,22F puede ser electrolítico o tiene que ser no polarizado?
2- ¿Es necesario el micro para con los datos para encender el integrado de amplificación o con solo ingresar tensión de 5 Vcc encenderá?  (Teniendo en cuenta que todas la funcione del IC son habilitada y deshabilitada por el BUS de mismo)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

hola estimado amigos chatarreros e aquí siguiendo con este integrado de estéreo de auto el cual ya avance con el PCB, me estaría faltando quemar la placa y empezar a chequear haber si el proyecto vale la pena.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

se ve muy bueno tu proyecto  sstc


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> se ve muy bueno tu proyecto  sstc



SI voya ver si mañana me dejan darle continuidad  esque tengo un arranque diesel si estoy frio no me levanto de la cama


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Me conseguí una de esta linternas de 3 led y paso que las pilas que te vienen no sirven de mucho porque las horas de trabajo son muy corta y el reemplazo de las mismas me sale $41°°!!!... O sea que la solución era una celda de batería de li-on de MP5 adaptarla para que de 4,2 pase a 3,6 que es la tensión de trabajo de la misma.
Estuve probando el programa sobre calculo de resistencia en serie y la verdad no me funciono, da cualquier resultado le coloque esa resistencia que me recomienda y la intensidad lumínica del led es un desastre. Por lo que tuve que ir a un manual de la vieja escuela y saque que la resistencia es de 6,8 ohm y termino dando la corriente correspondiente de cada led y no he sufrido ningún inconveniente.


----------



## DANTE VERA

Ante todo mis saludos compañeros el asunto es el siguiente: quiero usar la etapa de amplificador de un equipo de sonido del cual solo tengo el mecanismo( amplificador,fuente de poder,parlantes) ya que la parte de los botones de funcion no la tengo (encendido,volumen etc), dadas estas circunstancias no puedo encender la fuente de alimentacion y por consiguiente no me alimenta el amplificador...lo que quiero es poder reciclarlo y usarlo con mi PC o DVD ...pero no se como ponerlo a andar ya puentie un par de relay que estan en el amplificador y aun no enciende cuando lo conecto a la toma. necesito que me asesoren como ponerlo a andar..adjunto Algunas imagenes.. DESDE YA MIL GRACIAS POR SUS RESPUESTAS COMPAÑEROS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Marca y modelo ?


----------



## DANTE VERA

Amigo el equipo es un  PANASONIC SA-AK29 ... tengo el diagrama completo en pdf pero no me deja adjuntartelo por el tamaño... estoy tratando de editarlo por si te sirve...


----------



## DANTE VERA

Listo colega.... aquí están los diagramas principalmente del subtransformador y el transformador en sí. También del amplificador y la placa donde van conectados los auxiliares y el sintonizador de FM - AM el cual creo que no es necesarioporqueya ubiqué los pines de entrada L-R ... Si necesitas algo más avísame para adjuntarte. Gracias.


*Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Página 78 imagen 32


----------



## DANTE VERA

ya tenemos por donde empezar  !!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el siguiente circuito es para practicar y aprender un poco. poder aprovechar los componentes que estén a mano en el taller y no tienes que armar un pesado PCB. Este es simple y sencillo y te saca del plazo es un *oscilador por ruptura de unijuntura* 

diagrama con el que me guíe el transistor como pueden ver es cualquiera. Se pueden experimentar con miles tanto: como el capacitor, la resistencia, la fuente e incluso el parlante







Como podrán ver no se necesita placa solo un par de alambre, cable o mismo a los contactos del parlante






La frecuencia de este esta en 300Hz por lo que les comento que hay uno que se hace con un led, pues no se lo recomiendo porque encontrar una frecuencia baja para ver el parpado del mismo es todo un tema (lo digo por experiencia)






saludos atentamente SSTC y a divertirse...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Como el titulo lo sugiere este *Tiristor* lo hice con transistores al hecho de no gastar $22°° en la tienda de electrónica teniendo transistores a patada en el taller.

​
Como podrán ver el circuito es muy sencillo mientras Q1 tenga +V en su base estara saturado por ende el NPN no acciona el relay la resistencias son de limitación para que no quemen los transistores el diodo es importante porque una tensión de apertura del la bobina del relay lo acciona de nuevo  me paso seguido

​en cuanto al SW2 es un sensor que mas adelante explicare, esto es importante la alimentacion tiene que ser a batería


----------



## gamaliel34

hola amigos, he reciclado partes de un proyector o video beam que se frito por un rayo y ademas tenia errores en la imagen y le he sacado el lente la lampara. mi pregunta es : 1. ¿alguien ha usado un lente de estos en algo? 2. como hago para encender la lampara del proyector cuanto voltaje.... gracias aqui imagenes es de marca sanyo....imagenes


----------



## Don Plaquetin

gamaliel34 dijo:


> 1. ¿alguien ha usado un lente de estos en algo? 2. como hago para encender la lampara del proyector cuanto voltaje]



la verdad es que no conozco el equipo lo lamento, y en cuanto a la lampara sácale y subi una foto, pero si esta antes de la fuente es a tensión de red y si esta después puede que sea halogeno y use una reactancia especial, mientra no vea bien no puedo decirte algo en concreto no tuve la oportunidad de ver una de ellas


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Este amplificador de un y medio de watts es ideal para el taller. O para emprender múltiples proyectos donde la finalidad sea una señal audible se alta fidelidad como instrumentación etc etc.





El mismo se alimente de 12 a 15Volts la resistencia de 10 ohm nos permite adaptar la intensidad máxima sin que el amplificador sufra ningún daño, pero ojo a no pasarse de esa alimentación. El TR o sea el transformador de línea que está en la entrada que toma la alimentación de la red es de 220Vac a 9 o 11.5Vac que con el puente rectificador mas el filtro es llevado a sus 12V la potencia no es mayor a 2 watts yo elegí uno de 9Vac 250mA y me quedo de maravilla más que alucinante. En caso de querer hacerlo portátil recomiendo tan solo una batería comercia de 9Volts de uso múltiples nada de una pesada batería de Gel.los transistores no necesitan disipación ya que están a su límite y la ganancia no está en etapa de salida sino en la de entrada como es el caso de muchos amplificadores. Los transistores pueden ser remplazados por los siguientes y solo esos 
*Q1-2SB1815 = BC547
 Q2-2SC2120 = BC337 
Q3-2SA950 = BC327*


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola antes que nada... sobre el proyector que esta posteado arriba puede que sea para este tambien o puede que sirva para el proyecto de *fonola* si lees esto busca información dentro del foro y sabrás que hacer perdón por demorar pero las ideas se no van cayendo de a poquito. En mi caso es solo un proyector de diapositivas con una lampara de 150 watts 24Volts los demás detalles lo iré dando mas adelante 

super posdata me descuide mucho en este tema y tengo mucho trabajos para postear  vamos a hacer lo posible

foto fotos fotos





en estas primera fotos se lo ve sucio porque no trabaje nada están como me llego... ahora esta un poco mas mejorado para empezar a trabajarlo


----------



## Kowaky

@SSTC lo máximo esta el tema tan raro así ando de despistado no lo había visto, también he realizado varias cosas con solo reciclaje, juntando algo de por aquí de haya para hacer cosas nuevas, bueno editando el mensaje y subiendo unas foticos de lo que me obsequiaron, era de un Minicomponente LG una amiga que vive por aquí cerca le gusta buscar cosas así, para armar cosas no electrónicas, si no como figuras, animales cosas así con componentes un gran arte admirable.

Bueno volviendo al tema, estoy rescatando lo que queda, y la fuente esta de primera ±16V y 3V DC, unos frontales de los parlantes, por supuesto el IC que es un TDA7265 con su mica o aislador térmico que aun no lo pruebo haber en que estado quedo, bueno ahí voy rescatando lo que se pueda, ya le tengo proyecto destinado armarme unos buenos monitores de audio 2.0, de inmediato me pongo en la tarea de estudiar el Datasheet de este TDA haber cual diseño es conveniente.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Buscando entre las placa un amplificador medianamente para un equipo pequeño en este caso un *ruby amplifier box* cansado de que me saquen plata por un *LM386* decidí como siempre chatarrear y para sorpresa mía me encontré este integrado dentro de un televisor *Phillips* se trata del *TDA7056*  y que tiene de especial este integrado… bueno como podrán ver en internet (vi varias experiencia) Es el integrado que menos componentes periférico usa con tan solo un potenciómetro y un parlante ya podemos decir que tenemos nuestro amplificador la fuente va desde una batería de 9 a un transformador de 15Volt, en la hoja de dato especifica muchas cosas entre ellas la carga, la estabilización de la fuente y la limpieza del sonido que entra en él (algo así como si no te cuidas bien con los blindajes de masa estas en la lona) 
Para finalizar le digo que con una batería de 9Volt y un pote de 10KΩ mas el mismo parlante de 16Ω del televisor y está listo para armar el *ruby amplifier box* (funciona bien con uno de 8Ω) aclaro que la potencia para 9 volts es de 2 Watts, pero quienes saben de estos equipo es más que suficiente 
Posdata: por lo de la ganancia créanme hace falta un preamplificador les recomiendo el de *cripsom* que también está en el FORO solo tiene que usar el buscador 
Ahora en caso de que quieran usar este integrado como un *multiplicador de potencia* para una netbook o celular móvil, pos que creen les quedara de maravilla también. Porque no tiene ningún problema en el 8Ω a 8Ω de impedancia. En ese caso les recomiendo 2 parlante de 3 watts  4Ω en serie a una fuente de 12Volts si es una batería en gel muchísimo mejor, pero con un transformador de 10volst más 4 diodos 1N4007 y un capacitor de 22ooµF y otro de 1oonF tendremos también un buen puerto.

​




saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

por si a alguien le interesa amplificar potencias de señal  aun piezoelectric, en este sonador de puerta encontre este circuito muy sencillo lo unico que falta es el generador de señal que por la tension puede ser cualquier integrado TTL: 74xx etc.

el truco esta en la bobina que adapta la impedancia y evita las corrientes continuas 


*diagrama de la salida* 
​
*de donde se extrajo el diagrama es una chicarra de puertas* 
​


----------



## Helminto G.

la navidad llego y el espacio se me acabo, aqui el despiece de fin de año, ya con paciencia veremos que sale de bueno de esta chatarrita:





esto fue lo que se tenia, y abajo lo que quedo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

muy buena tu recolección coyote (perdona que no vi antes tu post) veo que la has dejado de cero toda una ingenieria inversa, felicitaciones ahora tienes para investigar e inventar muchas cosa 

Esta es la mia de este año para todo el invierno y mas +​
*esta son las cosas de Villa gesell *

​
_*bocha de heladera 
lavaropa automatico
amplificador HOME 5.1 canal
20 placas de grabadores radios moniores televisores
cargador de bateria
velador 
microondas
etc*_

*y esto son los 50 televisores que fui a buscar el domingo pasado, de Balcarce*

Ver el archivo adjunto 104895​
lo mejor que se puede hacer es sacar lo reciclable como el cobre y el vidrio y sacaremos una buena cantidad de espacio algo esencial para esto, tratemos de recolectar pero no de taparnos en chatarras  

Mi mejor consejo es que busquen una lona de piscina pinchada y la usen de caja y cubierta para que quede afuera y no se estropee ...

y esto queda mas o menos asi:

​
*parlante
imantadora
tranformadores
llaves
cable 
etc*

todo lo dejamos ahi y quedara protegido lo he hecho por mucho tiempo y me ha funcionado eso si tenga una buena lista para saber que sacamos y que tenemos para no tener que estar moviendo mucho las placa... no es bueno aplastar y tironear de ella para buscar algo porque podemos romper muchos componente necesarios.

​
lo cerramos y listo de 2 camionetas llenas lo convertimos en una sola montañita, saludos

*posdata:* removí las placas para que vean como que estaban ahí, pero luego la acomode para que ingresen bien.


----------



## analogico

y olvidaste las cajas de los televisores
las planos  grandes  se cortan y sirven para hacer gabinetes
parecidos a este 




se doblan con pistola  calor y moldes de madera o metal  en forma de U


----------



## Don Plaquetin

SI conocía ese método, te agradezco mucho que compartas esa información, pero de ser así tendría que dejar los televisores como estaban y no es el caso este... porque la idea era suprimir lo máximo.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

SSTC dijo:


> y no es el caso este... porque la idea era suprimir lo máximo. *Antes que me supreman a mi *
> 
> saludos


 
cuec                                                           .


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> cuec  .



fftopic: para eso esta la arena


----------



## solaris8

sstc, estoy trabajando en un desguesadero!!!!!
pero, como lo estan reacondicionando, esta limpio!!!
estoy arreglando la bascula y la compactadora....pero(2), ya quedan de clientes para futuros avistamientos


----------



## analogico

SSTC dijo:


> SI conocía ese método, te agradezco mucho que compartas esa información, pero de ser así tendría que dejar los televisores como estaban y no es el caso este... porque la idea era suprimir lo máximo.
> 
> saludos



pero
se  eligen  los mejores y se cortan en placas lo mas grande posible
 el resto se bota, eso es lo que hago en reciclaje de tvs pero no a tanta escala 



lo mas dificil de la electronica "hagalo ud mismo " son los gabinetes

o  las cosas quedan asi 





el refrigerador se puede reformar en un hermoso gabinete  hermetico para herramientas
en vez de tanto tv me lo llevava


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*analogico* entiendo lo que quieres decir y vuelvo a repetirtelo es buena la idea.

numero uno tengo cortes de plasticos de las parte mas planas, segundo tengo 2 heladera una como gabinete para herraminetas y otra acostada para guardar equipos y por ultimo estamos hablando de diferentes ciudades. no puedo viajar en un colectivo con una heladera


----------



## Don Plaquetin

quise compartir este circuito que levante el otro día de un equipo que encontré, es un amplificador de 1 Watts  no hace falta decir que para la cantidad de componentes y lo fáciles que son de conseguir es el amplificador mas sencillo a transistores tipo TO92 que encontré. Si no poseen de una batería con un transformador de 9Volts mas la restificacion y filtrados la tensión sera la misma, para que quieran una salida estéreo no hace falta decir que vale multiplicar el mismo... los transistores *SS9012 y SS9013* pueden ser reemplazados por los *BC327 y BC337 * y el *KTC9014* por el *BC548* el capacitor de salida de 100nF no es necesario, pero si no te gustan los chasquidos o los zumbidos no los saques ademas te protege de cuando te pasas de multiplicación, recuerda que para muchos este circuito es un amplificador, pero en verdad este es usado como un multiplicador de potencia porque tiene una impedancia de entrada  igual a la de salida. donde dice mF es micro-faradio (µF) es que no tenia como hacer el simbolito  


​
Saludos, espero lo disfruten tanto como yo y no tengan miedo es 100 por ciento aprobado


----------



## Don Plaquetin

me encontre este monitor se seguridad (lo encontré dentro de un cuarto de seguridad) en la parte de atras tiene 4 entradas de cámara, audio y vídeo y salida del mismo... el punto es que no se si vale la pena arreglarlo o desguasarlo que opinan lo que saben de este tipo de equipo, yo mucho no sé  nunca tuve uno... Si es para mi lo hago amplificador con la fuente que tiene dentro y lo demás para proyectos...o

problema: Se ve muy oscura la pantalla y se calienta mucho la fuente cuando esta trabajando y sale un sonido raro del tubo como que hay agujas dentro 

en fin los que saben que es mejor arreglarlo y venderlo y tener para componentes o desguazarlo  para componentes


----------



## DOSMETROS

son blanco y negro NTSC , en general

O ese es color ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> son blanco y negro NTSC , en general
> 
> O ese es color ?



NO, es blanco y negro si fuera color tendría que tener una fuente chopper no daría la potencia el transformador


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ló único es que suelen tener 4 picture en picture no ? eso ameritaría a repararlo y ver 4 canales simultaneamente en blanco y negro


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ló único es que suelen tener 4 picture en picture no ? eso ameritaría a repararlo y ver 4 canales simultaneamente en blanco y negro



puede ser  voy a pensarlo buena ida ver varios canales podría ver 4 y traer al frente al que quiera y pasarlo al televisor grande cuando desee el canal que quiera algo así como estoy mirando esto cuando comiese el otro programa lo cambio...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele 4 cámaras al bulín de la vecina


----------



## aschefer

Entro en el tema de reciclado para pedir ayuda con un cacharro que me encontre...

"GENERADOR DE ONDAS CORTAS"

se ven interesantes los transformadores, las valvulas (6kd6 6kn6)...
Lo que no se bien es que podria armarme con esto, o si me conviene repararlo... aunque no creo que explote su potencial, seria mas util un ampli o alguna herramienta para taller... El gabinete es hermoso para un amplificador...

aparentemente funciona todo, pero no muestra potencia ni funcionamiento en los leds del frente, aparentemente alimentados por los transistores (bc 335 si mal no recuerdo)

de izquierda a derecha el frente presenta: la luz de "stand by" y el temporizador es el que activa el encendido (el primer pote, ahi no esta el problema)  segundo, tiene un potenciometro, muy robusto que trabaja con resistencias entre un punto y otro... y por ultimo tiene una especie de sintonizador (a la derecha) el cual no efectua ningun cambio aparentemente, del cual sospecho... es decir, tengo voltaje en todos lados pero no enciende los leds frontales que son como los testigos de la potencia del aparato, solamente enciende el stand by, y los chupetes no funcionan (no calientan)


sin mas, adjunto las imagenes, para que sepan de que les hablo y espero sugerencias... lo primero que se me ocurre es un amplificador de audio, aprovechando el hermoso gabinete y los transformadores, pero no entiendo mucho (nada) de equipos valvulares....

en las fotos, las valvulas se ven negras y en mal estado, pero es el efecto del flash que exagera.... en realidad, las valvulas encienden y luego de sacarlas y limpiarlas, se ven perfectas y calientan bastante (a mi entender, normal)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

podes armarte un hermoso transmisor ondacorta son muy populares y único, no te conviene tirar semejante reliquia ademas se ve que esta en buena condiciones.

el transformador no te va a servir para un amplificador en lo que tendrás que rebobinarlo nuevamente, y los led con los transistores es un antiguo vu-metro que te decía la señal de salida...

yo te digo que te arme un espectacular onda corta, fíjate si lo puedes reparar y conectarle un modular

saludo, excelente hallazgo el tuyo felicitaciones.


----------



## aschefer

SSTC dijo:


> podes armarte un hermoso transmisor ondacorta son muy populares y único, no te conviene tirar semejante reliquia ademas se ve que esta en buena condiciones.
> 
> el transformador no te va a servir para un amplificador en lo que tendrás que rebobinarlo nuevamente, y los led con los transistores es un antiguo vu-metro que te decía la señal de salida...
> 
> yo te digo que te arme un espectacular onda corta, fíjate si lo puedes reparar y conectarle un modular
> 
> saludo, excelente hallazgo el tuyo felicitaciones.




Muchas gracias por aportar ideas...  

No creo que le de mucha utilidad a un transmisor (am?) 
Aunque me están entrando las ganas no tengo conocimientos como para diseñarlo...  
Rebobinar seria una traba para mi ya que no tengo experiencia en desarmar y re armar trafos...  Es mas, tengo unas ganas terribles de armarme la fuente smps DC DC que esta publicada en el foro y me frena el simple bobinado...  Ya me voy a cruzar con alguien que me lo explique en criollo y simple. 

Mañana aprovechando el domingo voy a tratar de buscar la falla y repararlo.  Sino sigo buscando algún uso...


----------



## morta

ahora si bien dice ondas cortas, esas salidas con las paletitas pareciera un antiguo electroestimulador, habria que buscar si aparece algo por la web.

Fijate si los llamas por ahi tengan mas informacion del producto

weros, electromedicina accesorios materiales, electromedicina aparatos equipos, equipamiento hospitalario, Santa Rosa 3976/80 , (B1604BWH) Florida, Buenos Aires - Teléfono: (011) 4760-1211 -


----------



## aschefer

Ah..  Yo pensé que estaba claro... 

Es un aparato para medicina que genera calor profundo para rehabilitación,  etc.. 
No lo explico mejor porque no lo entiendo mejor...  Ahi agregue  una imagen que muestra un aparato similar.


----------



## aschefer

Me servirá eso para hacer un pre valvular??


----------



## Don Plaquetin

NO Creo las válvulas no son de amplificación tiene que ser una 12xx4 6dq6 el82 uc84 y viceversa esas son válvulas que se usan en los amplificadores


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

miren amigos lo que me encontre,
se trata de una fuente de pc  que para mi sorpresa se vee bastante robusta,
y que ademas todavia funciona. pero la idea es desarmarla y hacer una fuente conmutada de 12v de entrada y con salida de 50+50 para un amplificador de 200w rms
aqui unas fotos


----------



## osk_rin

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> miren amigos lo que me encontre,
> se trata de una fuente de pc  que para mi sorpresa se vee bastante robusta,
> y que ademas todavia funciona. pero la idea es desarmarla y hacer una fuente conmutada de 12v de entrada y con salida de 50+50 para un amplificador de 200w rms
> aqui unas fotos


Las fuentes de marca son muy buenas y robustas pero, si puedes aumentarle y regular el voltaje me avisas como hiciste...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Nunca vi ese modelo  se la ve robusta *Kurosaki Ichigo* te deseo éxito en tu proyecto. escríbenos tus  resultados y avísanos SI necesitas ayuda no lo dudes, un abraso 

atte. SSTC


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola amigos recicladores..

Compre unos 4 *monitores* por cara de libro muy buenos MONI, muchos componente 

*Este no me lo conozco* 

es un Monitor *Apple Multiscan 17' AK8M2494.*

busque en internet y no puedo dar con el diagrama  

*¿Alguien lo tiene conocido?*

​
Saludos, la parrilla es del primero de mayo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Cordial saludos amigos recicladores

Les traigo la adaptación a la linea 220 y batería de 6 Volts para una cámara *Olympus FE150* la misma fue regalada por un amigo y después de dar una vuelta por internet note porque me la regalaron  pero como dice el refrán a caballo regalado... en fin son como 500 mango el ponerla al corriente y con eso de *la obsolescencia programada *preferí ir por mi cuenta. Con la ayuda del *FORO* probé con una batería de celular la cual le va como anillo al dedo. El pequeño inconveniente es la autonomía. Por eso opte por 220 y batería de 6 Volts para hacerla móvil.

Primero aclarare que para que sea a "220" tiene que tener un transformador siempre mayor a la tensión de *3,7V* max 12V o sea quedaría *220Vac/12Vcc* en el caso extremo, pero puede ser *220Vac/9Vcc* *220Vac/5Vcc* etc 



el adatador es muy sencillo estamos hablando del LM317 el cual esta en este Hilo donde pregunte por el porque tenia mis dudas (hay subí el diagrama) 

_fuente LM317 #post 916614 _

*Cuando probé con la batería de celular (3,7V)​*
​
*y aqui usando el LM317​*
​
En cuanto al diagrama dice que en la salida va un capacitor de *100µF*, pero tienen que usar uno de *2200µF* y una llave que vaya después porque si usted lo prende antes con el consumo de los servo y demases hace que aparezca como *batería descargada* en cambio SI colocamos la llave después del condensador de *2200* el mismo ya estará cargado y en el display aparecerá como *batería cargada*


----------



## Edu-D

Saludos esto recicle de unas placas.
Transistores GT50J101, hasta ahora no se que hacer con ellos 


Transistores IRFP250 


Disispadores


----------



## Don Plaquetin

y YO con los *IRFP250* armaría *un royer* o *un amplificador de alta potencia* 
si lo busca aca en este *FORO* se encuentran 


y con los *GT50J101* no,lo dudaría

SSTC I. - Solid State Tesla Coil


----------



## Maurici0

Hola amigos y colegas del foro. 
En relacion al tema, yo suelo ir a los lugares donde venden chatarra electronica aunque tambien venden cosas funcionando, claro usadas pero yo solo busco las que no sirven que es la gracia del reciclaje. Lo que siempre busco es equipos de audio, bocinas, amplificadores etc. No creeran las joyitas que e conseguido. y e tenido suerte con lo que compro, unos los e reparado y lo que no, le saco buenas piezas para proyectos de audio y ya tengo una pequeña fortuna en dicipadores, capacitores y transformadores jajaja y lo que reparo lo revendo jajaj es el plus que le veo al hobby y lo mejor de todo que los consigo por un precio muy muy bajo. Con decirles que la otra vez compre un aplificador marca sansui. Me da risa recordarme, pues cuando lo reviso para ver si se podia reparar que creen que tenia? varias soldaduras "frias" como se les dice, y eso era todo el problema, ahora funciona al 100 y cuanto creen que me costo? no lo creeran. 12 DOLARES! es el sansui AU-X201i luego pongo fotos. 
Aparte de esto acabo de comprar este amplificador para auto claro de las chatarras, pero observen el tamaño es grande y pesadito...
Pero veanlo por dentro jajaja las mentiras de los fabricantes. Un solo TDA8560Q y un monton de pcb desperdiciada.
Pero perfecto para un gran proyecto de audio vean los dicipadores y el chasis.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si es un poco engañoso, pero el *TDA8560Q* es un integrado que necesita mucho disipador a diferencia de otros *Amplificadores de auto tipo torta* así le llamo yo, tiene un *amplificador tipo B* con una fuente interna de 24+24 y lograban alimentar dos transistores de potencia. es tu caso lo resolvieron con un integrado y créeme es un señor integrado 

posdata: excelente reparación


----------



## Mojado

Suertudo.... hago lo mismo pero con las disqueteras 3 1/2  tengo mas de 500 disqueteras, le saco 2 motorcitos, un brushless que lo rebobino con alambre de cobre esmaltado mas grueso, le cambio el iman redondo por imanes pequeños de neodimio y Dios Mio que fuerza que agarra y otro motor paso a paso de eje flotante que funciona con L293D.... veo tus las fotos y digo que manera de desperdiciar  aluminio.. je


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Buenas tarde *FOREROS recicladores*. Estoy en Villa Gesell cuna del reciclado electrónico de lo que quieras agarra, es como ir a una basar... en fin,,, encontré un televisor blanco y negro antiguo y no encuentro ninguna pagina para saber que televisor era alguien sabe algo, de donde hay una pagina con fotos de televisores antiguos ???

El cines copio es redondo y es todo valvular


----------



## Fogonazo

SSTC dijo:


> Buenas tarde *FOREROS recicladores*. Estoy en Villa Gesell cuna del reciclado electrónico de lo que quieras agarra, es como ir a una basar... en fin,,, encontré un televisor blanco y negro antiguo y no encuentro ninguna pagina para saber que televisor era alguien sabe algo, de donde hay una pagina con fotos de televisores antiguos ???
> 
> *El cines copio es redondo* y es todo valvular






Eso puede llegar a ser una reliquia.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso puede llegar a ser una reliquia.



No fogonazo, no creo. Ademas los idiotas le rompieron la parte de atrás y la sacaron las maderas que lo recubría. Prometo fotos para la noche es que se me descargo el celular  batería muerta 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso podría valer una buena moneda

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...6C8Ag&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=tv++Raytheon

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...ed=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=tv+general+electric

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...2496C8Ag&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=tv+philco


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso podría valer una buena moneda
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...6C8Ag&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=tv++Raytheon
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...ed=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=tv+general+electric
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...2496C8Ag&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=tv+philco



no *DOSME *no creo que valga mucho fijate como esta  el idiota no lo cuido es de una cabaña antigua de las primeras de la villa no me pregunte como di a dar en ella  *¡Alemanes!*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sip , no creo que valga Piedra


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo pensaba en algo así:





En realidad pensé un uno de TRC redondo  redondeado, como si fuera un tubo de radar, esos valen $$$$

Ese chasis
con mucho disimulo
metételo
en el lugar donde lo encontraste ​


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sip , no creo que valga Piedra



Las válvulas están buenas *¡prenden!* ,,, lastimas que no sepa una... de electrónica antigua 





Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo pensaba en algo así:
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-AQwrfWHsumY/T-YMS849GyI/AAAAAAAACT8/HEBgnG5fVvg/s320/7AA.jpg​
> En realidad pensé un uno de TRC redondo  redondeado, como si fuera un tubo de radar, esos valen $$$$
> 
> Ese chasis
> con mucho disimulo
> metételo
> en el lugar donde lo encontraste ​



Si el tubo estaría sano lo hubiera traído, y repito dije redondo cuando digo redondo es redondo


----------



## Fogonazo

SSTC dijo:


> . . . Si el tubo estaría sano lo hubiera traído, y repito dije redondo cuando digo redondo es redondo



¿ Fotos del tubo roto ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es éste pero parecido . . . 

http://www.antiqueradios.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=150389&start=60


----------



## el-rey-julien

que buen chasis ,lastima el tubo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Fotos del tubo roto ?



deja que voy total *34Km* no es nada  

si tu dices que _*NO*_ era redondo tu sabes *Don fogonazo *


----------



## el-rey-julien

te podes hacer una radio con ese chasis , receptor y transmisor usando las valvulas que tiene,si es que no están agotadas,,,


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*DOSMETROS* gracias por la Paginas con las fotos, la ultima muy buena  una gran reliquia





el-rey-julien dijo:


> te podes hacer una radio con ese chasis , receptor y transmisor usando las valvulas que tiene,si es que no están agotadas,,,



Si esa es una gran idea su majestad, pero usted sabe lo malo que soy para la RF solo sacare los componentes parte por parte y guardare para cuando sea mejor en esta área por el momento un desastre, Gracias *lemur * la *6DG6* la veo linda para una _*SW*_


----------



## el-rey-julien

si seguís paso a paso no creo que le erres en nada,son bastantes sencillos los esquemas de valvulas ,y ademas es dificil quemar algo


----------



## Fogonazo

Los tubos redondos se dejaron de usar en el 30 Aprox, así que estamos hablando de un veterano de unos 85 o mas años


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Una pregunta, para ustedes que tiene mas años en la electrónica como conocimiento *¿Porque tubos redondos?*


----------



## dearlana

SSTC dijo:


> Buenas tarde *FOREROS recicladores*. Estoy en Villa Gesell cuna del reciclado electrónico de lo que quieras agarra, es como ir a una basar... en fin,,, encontré un televisor blanco y negro antiguo y no encuentro ninguna pagina para saber que televisor era alguien sabe algo, de donde hay una pagina con fotos de televisores antiguos ???
> 
> El cines copio es redondo y es todo valvular



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo tengo uno así.

Es de la marca Nord Mende.

Está bueno para ponerlo de adorno en un restaurante.

---------------------------------------------------------------

También tengo osciloscopios con la pantalla redonda y pequeña. En Blanco y Negro.

Todos de lámparas ("Lámparas" = Válvulas), por supuesto.


----------



## Fogonazo

SSTC dijo:


> Una pregunta, para ustedes que tiene mas años en la electrónica como conocimiento *¿Porque tubos redondos?*



Se me ocurrió que fueran así porque se fabricaban más fácil.

Luego pensé como la imagen es rectangular, ¿ Por que no hacer el TRC también rectangular ?


----------



## dearlana

SSTC dijo:


> Una pregunta, para ustedes que tiene mas años en la electrónica como conocimiento *¿Porque tubos redondos?*



-----------------------------------------------

Porque son más seguros, más fáciles e fabricar y resisten mejor el vacío. ( Lo ideal es que fueran esféricos pero desaprovecharían mucho el espacio).

De todas formas: Los primeros parecían botellas de Coca Cola. Yo tengo unos cuantos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro eran de 90º de deflección , bien largos y cónicos , y el fósforo gris claro casi blanco.

Algunos televisores y algunos osciloscopios disfrazaban el tubo redondo con un frente cuadrado


----------



## dearlana

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si seguís paso a paso no creo que le erres en nada,son bastantes sencillos los esquemas de valvulas ,y ademas es dificil quemar algo



---------------------------------------------------------

Una vez toqué por error un contacto del zócalo correspondiente a una placa y la pinza fue a parar al techo.

Hay receptores antiguos que se alimentan con transformadores con salida AC de 375 + 375 Voltios e incluso más.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Se me ocurrió que fueran así porque se fabricaban más fácil.
> 
> Luego pensé como la imagen es rectangular, ¿ Por que no hacer el TRC también rectangular ?




-------------------------------------------------

...lo hay, lo hay...

Yo recuerdo reparar osciloscopios con TRC de sección rectangular. (Los bordes rectangulares no acababan en filo; sino un poco redondeados.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro eran de 90º de deflección , bien largos y cónicos , y el fósforo gris claro casi blanco.
> 
> Algunos televisores y algunos osciloscopios disfrazaban el tubo redondo con un frente cuadrado




-------------------------------------------------------

Tengo un cardioscopio del año la pera, con TRC con pantalla redonda y pequeña y con persistencia analógica...que la pantalla es: ¡ De color Naranja !. 

Al pasar el trazo, iba dejando una estela que tardaba bastante en autoextinguirse. Los pulsos cardíacos se veían completos mediante esos barridos lentos.



Uno como este lo trajeron de Venezuela unos vecinos:


----------



## Edu-D

Saludos, Esto lo encontre en la recicladora me costo 1 dolar, lo puse a trabajar con una fuente de +-30 funciona los dos canales .


----------



## Don Plaquetin

buena buenas, *PPP *propuso que hacer con un estabilizador  y no me ocurrió nada hasta que me encontré con uno no son iguales, pero veremos que tan parecidos son 

El de *ppp*

Ver el archivo adjunto 115151


este es el encontré *yo*



según la carcasa dice 5KW. Le saque una foto al lado de un transformador de microonda para que se note la diferencia. Bueno lo primero que se me cruzo por la cabeza es un autotrasformador y si, no le erre. Ademas tiene un bobinado especial de 20 volts para alimentar los relay le coloque papeles con *N, F, 1, 2, 3 y 4*

el neutro, la fase y en los puntos uno tenemos 3V, en el punto dos 12V, en el punto tres 24V y 46V en la bobina final... como tronador para hacer chispita en la etapa 12V juntando 1 y 2 y *PUMMMM  * también se puede obtened 12+12... bueno hasta el momento eso es *un transformador potente* 

*-futuro cargador de batería
-fuente para auto-estéreo
-fuente para dicroica
-alimentación de herramientas eléctrica
-eletroiman de torno
-amplificadores porque no
-etc
-etc
-etc*

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

5.000 W / 220 V = 22 A

Si un elevador dice 5 k Watts , significa que elevará desde 170 hasta 220 V (hasta 22 A)

Eso es 50 V por 22 A = 1.100 Watts de transformador 

Hermoso tranformador  !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 5.000 W / 220 V = 22 A
> 
> Si un elevador dice 5 k Watts , significa que elevará desde 170 hasta 220 V (hasta 22 A)
> 
> Eso es 50 V por 22 A = 1.100 Watts de transformador
> 
> Hermoso tranformador  !



si maver es sabido que 5000 no tiene, pero si yo vendiera algo también que le pongo esa etiqueta. El logico que los relay no aguantan tanto 







En lo que le pifiaste es en la mínima *150V *aunque en entrada te marque *160*  

pero bueno es lo que hay. Lo que no se cuanto le sacare si uso la etapa 12+12


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si eleva desde 150 , entonces es (220 - 150) 70V x 22 A = 1500 Juatz  Jarmoso Transformer  !

Te digo que hago yo con esos 

Voy probando de conectarlo entre neutro y 180 V (por ejemplo) a los 220 V , y *verificar que no recaliente* y así voy bajando lo mas posible sin que recaliente.

Si es para una soldadora de punto que solo va a estar conectada 5 segundos , se puede abusar más , si es para un cargador o fuente hay que probar un rato bien largo 

Entonces desarmo esos bobinados (que son los de afuera) , para hacer espacio   

Lo aislo con unas vueltitas de cinta de pintor , y en ese espacio le hago el bobinado secundario 






Saludos Gato !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bueno , les cuento que me regalaron un :






http://www.edifier.com.ar/productos/multimedia21/r231t/r231t.html

Pero sin los satélites , y cómo tenía por allí unos de éstos :






Me dije , manos a la obra 

Los parlantes de esos baflecitos de PC son Chinos , y cómo tenía unos Foster , les comparé el sonido (al aire sin bafles) y la diferencia era realmente notable , los Chinos sonaban acartonados y nasales , así que opté por "los Japoneses". Le tapé los agujeros de los potenciómetros y demases con epoxi , los lijé y los pinté de negro , la última mano sería negro mate . . . pero el aerosol no andó  , así que quedará en espera 





Le faltaban agudos (para mi gusto) , así que andando por Boulogne Sur Mer , vi éstos , que rezaban ser cerámicos , pero no  , son domo electrodinámico 

 

Cómo no se los quería poner afuera , les quité todo el plastiquerío que viene para instalarlos y :




Ya treen el crossover (capacitor) incorporado .

Serían para automotor y viendo la bobina , ni loco :loco: llegaría a la potencia que dice  . La bobina es exterior y el domo tiene pegado un imancito. Además la bobina son dos en paralelo o en serie confused: no me acuerdo ahora) , así que se podría hacer otro arreglo con la impedancia 

Pero por lo que cuesta el PAR : _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-535443137-par-tweeters-auto-alta-frecuencia-pro-driver-corneta-oferta-_JM_, realmente suenan *muy bien* para éste tipo de aplicación de baja potencia y sin sobreexigirlos.




Me falta la mano de negro mate y forrar las chapas cubreparlantes con unos trapitos que obtuve de otros parlantitos de PC (Sankey )

Con el tubo de sintonía , que vino faltante , estoy haciendo pruebas    , y hasta ahora suena mejor con el tubo hacia afuera  , tengo proyectado hacerselo Karlson o bajarle más la resonancia para que no haga ese retumbe odioso de los de 4º órden 

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece ultrabarato un gabinete de esos para hacerse un amplificador  :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-564071885-gabientes-pc-dell-optiplex-gx280270170260-_JM_


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece ultrabarato un gabinete de esos para hacerse un amplificador  :
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-564071885-gabientes-pc-dell-optiplex-gx280270170260-_JM_



yo tuve uno de eso gabinete  me regalaron la compu,,, no me acuerdo el problema, pero no valía la pena la reparación asi que *la fuente ATX* me vino al pelo porque es *super super flat*, a la misma vez la cantidad de repuestos que podes saca son bueno vale la pena el tema el gabinete probé y no ingresa nada 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vienen sin fuente che,  y sería para un ampli con 2003 o 2005 o 2009 o 2050 y hasta ahí nomás


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vienen sin fuente che,  y sería para un ampli con 2003 o 2005 o 2009 o 2050 y hasta ahí nomás



ya lo se, no lees la parte final donde digo que por muy poco que cuesta no sirve 



SSTC dijo:


> yo tuve uno de eso gabinete  me regalaron la compu,,, no me acuerdo el problema, pero no valía la pena la reparación asi que *la fuente ATX* me vino al pelo porque es *super super flat*, a la misma vez la cantidad de repuestos que podes saca son bueno vale la pena el tema del gabinete probé y no ingresa nada
> 
> saludos


----------



## German Alvizo

Reproductores para desarmar y reciclar.


----------



## cuervobrujo

que buenos equipos!! el gabinete de la compactera negra ..pide a gritos que lo transformen a amplificador!!, en lugar de las bandejas, Vumetros de led. y donde van los switch. puertos usb..! y sobra espacio para los potenciometros y Lcd, del equipo de la ultima foto...
que a proposito...que es???


----------



## German Alvizo

todos son reproductores Denon, con fallas diversas. estan ocupando espacio y los estoy desarmando.


----------



## pedroj2

hola soy nuevo en esto soy de Venezuela tengo un equipo de sonido algo viejo es un aiwa z-l70 con el tiempo dejaron de funcionar botones y seapagaba solo hasta que llego el momento en el que le subo volumen y se apaga.... lo que quiero es usar sólo la parte amplificadora pero no tengo conocimiento de nada de electrónica estuve buscando el diagrama de este modelo pero no lo consigo veré sisubo unas fotos de las partes internas lo desarme con cuidado



disculpen mi ignorancia no se como subir las fotos


----------



## Fogonazo

pedroj2 dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en esto soy de Venezuela tengo un equipo de sonido algo viejo es un aiwa z-l70 con el tiempo dejaron de funcionar botones y seapagaba solo hasta que llego el momento en el que le subo volumen y se apaga.... lo que quiero es usar sólo la parte amplificadora pero no tengo conocimiento de nada de electrónica estuve buscando el diagrama de este modelo pero no lo consigo veré sisubo unas fotos de las partes internas lo desarme con cuidado
> 
> 
> 
> disculpen mi ignorancia no se como subir las fotos



Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## pedroj2

aqui estan las placas que saque al equipo de sonido
los transistores que estan en el disipador son de izquierda a derecha
los primeros 2 B1370 E921 
el que le sigue es FN 1016 91 (grande)y 
sig: FP 1016 91 P (grande)
sig FN 1016 91(grande) Y 
sig FP 1016 91 (grande)
el siguiente es D2025 917 y le sigue uno  B1344 923
y le sigue uno D2025 917 el ultimo es B1344 923


----------



## pedroj2

aqui el pdf del manual de servicio del equipo aiwa z-l70......
lo que quiero hacer es salvar el amplificador y ponerlo aparte


----------



## shevchenko

Hay un conector que va de la fuente de alimentación al ampli, son varios cables en forma de cinta, conectalo,conecta  la plaqueta de las salidas al ampli... puente a el rele, y fíjate de donde debería llegarle el sonido al ampli... y ves de soldarle una ficha de audricular... testear que no tenga tensión la ficha y anda probando con algún celuar viejo...


----------



## el-rey-julien

ojo que en ese cable también van la alimentación de la fuente 
no se en ese equipo,
pero en algunos tiene que estar habilitado o mas bien deshabilitado el mute


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero en algunos tiene que estar habilitado o mas bien deshabilitado el mute



des-habilitado   cuando el transistor aterriza a tierra se activa


----------



## shevchenko

Estufas eléctricas para reciclar sus chasis como gabinetes...


----------



## cuervobrujo

interesante el soplador que tiene, te haces un super extractor de aire. 
o un soplador para una fragua.


----------



## el-rey-julien

ruso,,lo mas interesante de esas estufas son las resistencias de microme,
hay algunas que tienen el microme cinta


----------



## shevchenko

SISI pero ya tengo varias de un grill de las tipo alambre 
Esas planas al ser tan viejas al manipularlas en frío se parten... y no tengo proyectos para con ellas...
Los chasis conectores de cerámica y otras cosas si,
Ese soplador deja mucho que decear un cooler sopla más ... está ahí no se para que... lssnque tengo en casa también se los saque y agregue 5 coolers abajo entre la reja y la resistencia... a 15v. ... con una estufa para la casa sobraba....por el tema del ruido  usamos una de panel que íbamos a tirar...
Los chasis de esas estufas antiguas son de chapa gruesa y por los plegados obalados tienen una enorme resistencia mecánica
En la foto no se logra apreciar su forma pero andará bien com9 gabinete...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ruso,,lo mas interesante de esas estufas son las resistencias de microme,
> hay algunas que tienen el microme cinta



hablando de resistencias de valor bajo. Como haces para medirlas vos *Lemur* ??


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo no las mido ,las uso y veo si funcionan o no,
yo solo las uso para las selladoras


----------



## solaris8

> yo no las mido ,las uso y veo si funcionan o no,



elemental,  watson!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

muy cientifico lo mio
 mando la resistencia y mido cuanto cae la tensión,listo ya se si va o no 
porque transformador no cambio si es que no tiene la corriente nesesaria para ese alambre


----------



## cuervobrujo

shevchenko dijo:


> SISI pero ya tengo varias de un grill de las tipo alambre
> Esas planas al ser tan viejas al manipularlas en frío se parten... y no tengo proyectos para con ellas...
> Los chasis conectores de cerámica y otras cosas si,
> Ese soplador deja mucho que decear un cooler sopla más ... está ahí no se para que... lssnque tengo en casa también se los saque y agregue 5 coolers abajo entre la reja y la resistencia... a 15v. ... con una estufa para la casa sobraba....por el tema del ruido  usamos una de panel que íbamos a tirar...
> Los chasis de esas estufas antiguas son de chapa gruesa y por los plegados obalados tienen una enorme resistencia mecánica
> En la foto no se logra apreciar su forma pero andará bien com9 gabinete...


pero no lo decia por el motor, si no por la forma de las paletas..
si le pones otro motor mas potente , vas a ver lo que te digo.
es el mismo sistema de paletas que usan en las calefacciones industriales..sopladores de hojas.Incluso las calefacciones, de algunos autos viejos lo traen, y soplan una barbaridad.
y no son facil de conseguir,y con el tubo encauzador.
eso si, no son silenciosos como los coolers, de pc. perooooooo


----------



## shevchenko

Si te sirven avisa! Te junto algunos varios y te pagas sólo el envío incluso tengo motores de esos extra que como vos decís no tiran nada...


----------



## cuervobrujo

pero yo tengo varios de esos motores de las calefacciones de los Falcon viejos, que son a 12V 4A y con 2 velocidades.
uno de esos se lo regale a un herrero, que lo usaba antes para su fragua, cuando hacia los remaches. 
para reparar los arados.
y esos motores son de 220 no? pero deben ser chicos.


----------



## shevchenko

SISI 220v pero les frenas el eje con la dedos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

shevchenko dijo:


> SISI 220v pero les frenas el eje con la dedos



Es un motor de 10W para generar aire circulante como el del caloventor no es una turbina de avión


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno... pero con 10w  no alcanza ni para eso... además toma aire caliente de adentro de la estufa y eficientemente lo sopla para adentro 
Un pequeño porcentaje logra salir jaja 1 Cooler abajo es 590% más eficiente!


----------



## shevchenko

Estuf.... gabinete!


----------



## hford

se podria usar solo la parte que amplifica la señal  ? esta tarjeta es barata  es la  tp-link wn8200nd (la de dos antenas) a 2 w  eso seria mas barato  y mas facil que  hacer el  circuito desde cero  y mas barato que comprar un amplificador  de wi fi  de  esa misma potencia


----------



## cuervobrujo

te digo algo....yo tengo la misma antena usb TP LINK de una antena.(como la tuya) 
la de tu foto no es doble antena!!!!!!!...es una TL-wn7200d de 150 Mbps
la doble antena tiene 2 terminales...y  se que te sale "barata"  en mexico...(aca en argentina no)cuando vos compras la original. vienen los 2 drivers.(con los mini-disck). para instalar....y con el software original.elevas de 150 mbps a 300 mbps.(claro, sabiendo configurar el router) y si compras el router (misma marca)que tira . la señal ..configurando las pc. podes llegar a 500 mbps.Asi las tengo yo ahora...con 6 PC, 4 en Red. y el resto ,trabajando via wifi..a mas de 150mbps....
no importa la antena solo es saber configurar......
sinceramente no se para que queres copiar ese circuito..... buscando la quinta pata del gato?????
YOtengo el esquematico....pero las normas del foro.....ni  por mas amigos que somos NO te lo paso!ni en joda 

PD: si tu señal contratada de internet....te restringe el wireless......(ya me paso!!!! (con las antenas Nanostation5..... por eso cambie de satelital a LAN) soorry...........................................................


----------



## hford

cuervobrujo dijo:


> te digo algo....yo tengo la misma antena usb TP LINK de una antena.(como la tuya)
> la de tu foto no es doble antena!!!!!!!...es una TL-wn7200d de 150 Mbps
> la doble antena tiene 2 terminales...y  se que te sale "barata"  en mexico...(aca en argentina no)cuando vos compras la original. vienen los 2 drivers.(con los mini-disck). para instalar....y con el software original.elevas de 150 mbps a 300 mbps.(claro, sabiendo configurar el router) y si compras el router (misma marca)que tira . la señal ..configurando las pc. podes llegar a 500 mbps.Asi las tengo yo ahora...con 6 PC, 4 en Red. y el resto ,trabajando via wifi..a mas de 150mbps....
> no importa la antena solo es saber configurar......
> sinceramente no se para que queres copiar ese circuito..... buscando la quinta pata del gato?????
> YOtengo el esquematico....pero las normas del foro.....ni  por mas amigos que somos NO te lo paso!ni en joda
> 
> PD: si tu señal contratada de internet....te restringe el wireless......(ya me paso!!!! (con las antenas Nanostation5..... por eso cambie de satelital a LAN) soorry...........................................................


No quiero copiar el circuito ni hacerlo. solo aprovechar la parte que corresponde a la amplificacion. poniendola a la salida de un router y alimentandola de un cable de red .hacer una especie de bullet.no se si logre explicarme


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno recicle un dvd que tenía un 5.1 Philips 
Arregle su fuente y sólo su ampli andaba...
De gabinete use una video grabadora de cassets 
Y le agregue una placa que tiene Bluetooth, micro SD, usb 
Me falta un EQ tengo uno analogico de 5 bandas estéreo que me vendrá bien..
La idea es usarlo estéreo con 3 parlantes por caja
Cuenta de 3 tda de 100wrms x2 c/u
En puente cada chip da 210w ( no rinde mucho y la fuente no lo aguanta) está descartado...
Así que a conseguir 6 parlantes  y a armar un par cajas...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Un Home Teather era *Don ruso* fíjate que los parlante tienen que ser de 2 a 4Ω impedancia de trabajo y buen trabajo


----------



## cuervobrujo

De lujo Don ruso!


----------



## cancerverus266

hola compre un transformador para el crossover de siliconchip el único detalle es que venia pegado aun stereo 
así que  lo conecte y al parecer todo funciona,no quiero desarmar o desechar la etapa de potencia ya que al parecer esta toda en el pcb ,mi duda es  a que voltaje debo conectar y cuales señales puentear ojo el stereo estaba aplastado.
anexo fotos ya que no encontré el diagrama
la primera es el conector en la placa del transformador, el resto en la pcb del amplificador.
agradezco la asesoria


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Buscando la información del *STK470 010* que es el corazon de la fuente y lo demas sale por logica !!!,,, "bueno seria que buscaras una matricula en la seligrafia para que te indique a que equipo pertenecia (solo por curiosidad, en verdad todo lo tienes a mano) ... y solo es cuestion de logica.




Y la entrada de audio debe decir y te das cuenta porque hay dos pines del integrado que tienen una entrada simétrica es decir los mismos componentes y eso es porque son dos canales... y sino busca todo sobre el *RSN3502*




y eso es todo ,,, es mas que nada el esfuerzo tuyo que la ayuda que te podamos brindar


----------



## flaco-urbano

Hola a todos.
Quise hacer lo mismo del mensaje #195 pero sin mucho éxito hasta el momento.
Tengo dos pequeños parlantes conectados al amplificador (TDA7057) de 4 Ohm que de un momento a otro se quedan mudo.
Creo que el error lo estoy cometiendo por el lado del control de volumen.
Si conecto un potenciómetro de 1MΩ entre pines 1 y 7 a tierra, el sonido se escucha entrecortado.
Si realizo un divisor de tensión como indica la hoja de datos, el sonido es muy bajo.
Si modifico ese divisor y cambio el valor de R1, tengo un nivel de volumen aceptable, pero al rato de funcionar se corta el audio.

Necesito ayuda por favor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No admite 4 Ohms , seguramente se recaliente y entre en protección.


----------



## dearlana

Resortes de fuerza muy débil,* de acero inoxidable*. Ideales para hacer válvulas:

Las botellas de aceite puro virgen suelen traer un prolongador anti goteo para que no se produzcan derrames ( Que: por otro lado es un engorro: Porque al desenroscar la tapa, esta suele salir disparada por esa causa. Y luego el aceite sale lentísimo y uno esperando).

Haciendo una ligera presión lateral sobre ese prolongador de plástico, tipo antena, de color verde: 

Sale el prolongador ( Ahora el aceite sale mucho más rápido y no sale la tapa disparada al abrir )...y al mismo tiempo, sale lo que nos interesa: Un maravilloso resorte de unos 8 milímetros de diámetro por unos 4 centímetros de longitud,  *de acero inoxidable* y que se puede comprimir con una presión mínima.

Resorte que...al reciclar ( Vamos a suponer que la reciclen en los objetos de vidrio ) la botella, ese resorte no sirve para fabricar vidrio.

Y...de paso...nosotros le habremos dado una nueva vida al resorte, que es de buenísima calidad ( No se cogen las manos en sel sector de la Alimentación con un resorte que va a estar "nadando en aceite comestible" todo el tiempo.


----------



## dearlana

En algunas farmacias realizan análisis de lípidos ( Triglicéridos, colesterol total, colesterol bueno y colesterol malo ) en 10 minutos y por solo 10 euros...

Y ahora viene el reciclaje: Cuando le hayan pìnchado el dedo con el aparatito desechable,...dígale a la ATS que el suyo no lo tire a la basura, que se lo de.

Dentro de esa estructura plástica de gatillo hay un maravilloso resortito de *acero inoxidable. *( Faltaría más. No iban a poner uno de hierro barato en un instrumento quirúrgico que se va a usar con el público ).

Yo, ayer tuve la suerte de que, del primer pinchazo no salió sangre suficiente para la muestra y me tuvieron que hacer dos pinchazos seguidos.

...dos resortes de acero inoxidable para mí. 

La próxima vez le digo que me pinche en los dedos que tengo más callos, para que vuelva a fallar el aparatito.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

SSTC dijo:


> muy buena tu recolección coyote (perdona que no vi antes tu post) veo que la has dejado de cero toda una ingenieria inversa, felicitaciones ahora tienes para investigar e inventar muchas cosa
> 
> Esta es la mia de este año para todo el invierno y mas +​
> *esta son las cosas de Villa gesell *
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104972​
> _*bocha de heladera
> lavaropa automatico
> amplificador HOME 5.1 canal
> 20 placas de grabadores radios moniores televisores
> cargador de bateria
> velador
> microondas
> etc*_
> 
> *y esto son los 50 televisores que fui a buscar el domingo pasado, de Balcarce*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104895​
> lo mejor que se puede hacer es sacar lo reciclable como el cobre y el vidrio y sacaremos una buena cantidad de espacio algo esencial para esto, tratemos de recolectar pero no de taparnos en chatarras
> 
> Mi mejor consejo es que busquen una lona de piscina pinchada y la usen de caja y cubierta para que quede afuera y no se estropee ...
> 
> y esto queda mas o menos asi:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104973​
> *parlante
> imantadora
> tranformadores
> llaves
> cable
> etc*
> 
> todo lo dejamos ahi y quedara protegido lo he hecho por mucho tiempo y me ha funcionado eso si tenga una buena lista para saber que sacamos y que tenemos para no tener que estar moviendo mucho las placa... no es bueno aplastar y tironear de ella para buscar algo porque podemos romper muchos componente necesarios.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104974​
> lo cerramos y listo de 2 camionetas llenas lo convertimos en una sola montañita, saludos
> 
> *posdata:* removí las placas para que vean como que estaban ahí, pero luego la acomode para que ingresen bien.


!Wow que envidia , jajajajajajjaa!.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana

Por aquí ahora es obligatorio sustituir los antiguos cables de alambre de cobre rígido unifilar. Por multifilares flexibles multicapa, ignífugos.

Es cuestión de estar pendiente cuando los electricistas los estén sustituyendo por los nuevos cables.

Esos alambres de cobre, a veces de gruesa sección, tienen mil utilidades. Se pueden hacer, soldándolos: Múltiples figuras u objetos geométricos.

Se pueden usar hasta como " pasadores" en las boyas de las cisternas ( Resisten muy bien la humedad del agua ).


----------



## dearlana

Una vez vi a un pintor de coches. Ahora fallecido. Reciclar los trozos de corcho blanco ( = Porexpan = Poliestireno expandido ) que vienen para proteger a los electrodomésticos de los golpes, durante el transporte:

Como este hombre utilizaba disolvente para la pintura...

Se le ocurrió meter el corcho blanco en un poco de disolvente.

El corcho blanco se disolvía inmediatamente y "desaparecia" dentro del disolvente.

*El resultado era una especie de chicle o inigualable pegamento* con propiedades incluso de relleno; que se endurecía en muy poco tiempo.

Super útil y económico todo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Un tío, que trabajó muchos años en una fabrica de plásticos, me explicó que para hacer pegamento diluía plástico en disolvente.
En el foro se ha hablado de ”pintura barniz plástico" a base de polexpan y disolvente.. y si se desea colorante.


----------



## gildo0215




----------



## DJ T3

En el foro ya trataron éste tema, pero en tu caso mas que alimentar y desactivar el posible "mute", no necesitas


----------



## capitanp

Buenas, buenas. Les traigo este artilugio que cumple con las BBB
Me disponía a actualizar un Dock viejo que tenia dando vueltas el cual solo tiene una entrada de Jack 3,5mm y un conector de 30 pines común en muchos Docks.
Entonces navegando encontré este módulo que tímidamente asomaba un "reproduce FLAC"bueno ya que era Bluetooth, FM y tenia una app bastante interesante los encargue, ah! y hasta trae Control remoto

Podemos encontrarlo como 109BTLink al final dejo un link para argentina y la app




Por si surge alguna duda esta lista la lee por bluetooth directamente del USB o la Tarjeta de memoria, no esta tomando el audio del teléfono












El cosito:
https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-671922849-modulo-mp3-usbsdfmauxbluetooth-30-con-app-cr-flac-for-_JM

App Android:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.byle.BTlink&hl=es_AR

App IOS
‎BT Link


----------



## sebsjata

está bueno lo de la app, ya lo había visto en un vídeo de "constryasuvideorockola". hasta ahora los pocos módulos que e probado leen .wav, pero nunca probé con .flac


----------



## ska_gatotw

Hola Capitán, ¿lo probaste con pendrives grandes?, digamos 16 o 32 gb, algunos módulos viejos no los detectan, calculo que este si pero pregunto por las dudas, se ve interesante el cacharrito.
un abrazo!


----------



## capitanp

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Hola Capitán, ¿lo probaste con pendrives grandes?, digamos 16 o 32 gb, algunos módulos viejos no los detectan, calculo que este si pero pregunto por las dudas, se ve interesante el cacharrito.
> un abrazo!



Probe con uno de 16gb, dice que lee hasta 128gb


----------



## Optimuz

Buenas noches a todos,

Este es mi primer post/pregunta. Tengo un equipo de música, una minicadena concretamente de la marca JVC UX-A4 de finales de los 90 que no me gustaría deshacerme, y me gustaría actualizarla con conexión de jack a ser posible y otro medio, ya que el equipo de música no dispone de entrada de sonido. Me he hecho del manual de servicios con los esquemas de los circuitos, he localizado posiblemente don creo que debo realizar conexión para sacar las entradas pero quiero quiero opinión de los expertos del foro.

En la pagina 52(la imagen adjunta) veo entrada de señal digital y analógica del CD, que es la que quiero usar. No se realmente por donde comenzar a revisar.

Espero sacar algo en claro de los esquemas con vuestra ayuda, adjunto los esquemas necesarios, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Modulo Mp3 Usb/sd/fm/aux/bluetooth 3.0 Con App + Cr Flac For - $ 830,00


----------



## analogico

Optimuz dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> 
> Este es mi primer post/pregunta. Tengo un equipo de música, una minicadena concretamente de la marca JVC de finales de los 90 que no me gustaria desacerme, y me gustaria actualizarla con conexión de jack a ser posible y otro medio, ya que el equipo de musica no dispone de entrada de sonido. Me he hecho del manual de servicios con los esquemas de los circuitos, he localizado posiblemente don creo que debo realizar conexión para sacar las entradas pero quiero quiero opinión de los expertos del foro.
> 
> En la pagina 52(la imagen adjunta) veo entrada de señal digital y analogica del CD, que es la que quiero usar. No se realmente por donde comenzar a revisar.
> 
> Espero sacar algo en claro de los esquemas con vuestra ayuda, adjunto los esquemas necesarios, muchas gracias.


quieres usar la cd como auxiliar

parece que es la 9 L donde dice R L

prueba inyectando señal
necesitaras unos capacitores de desacoplo


----------



## Optimuz

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Modulo Mp3 Usb/sd/fm/aux/bluetooth 3.0 Con App + Cr Flac For - $ 830,00


El problema de poner algo así es saber donde tengo que tocar sin cargarme nada. iré probando con precaución. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O lo alimentás con alguna fuente tipo cargador de celular , o buscás en la propia fuente del equipo . . .

Las salidas de audio de eso a las entradas que hayas elegido . . . no es dificil.


----------



## Jeronimo17

Tengo uno parecido por unos 3€, lo que menos me gusta es que "habla" cuando se cambia de modo.


----------



## antoito

Yo estoy muy contento con el mío, me va muy bien.


----------



## Marino

Hola, alguien tuvo experiencia con ese tipo de Módulos Mp3 Usb/sd/fm/aux ? Mis conocimientos de electrónica son básicos, alcanzan para conectarlo a mi viejo amplificador?
Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tengo un par ... no son malos pero tampoco maravillosos . El control remoto es MUY MALO , anda cuando quiere . Lo uso como FM y entrada auxiliar . Lo ideal seria uno con Bluetooth ( vienen ) , ahi te olvidas de todo ...


----------



## sebsjata

pero cuando está en bluetooth se escucha una interferencia, así que, para mi, esos módulos solo sirven para experimentar y jugar un poco


----------



## Rubenchy82

Hola a todos,
quisiera compartir un montaje que consiste en conexión de una placa OVC3860 receptora de Bluetooth y acoplar un regulador de voltaje con un LM317 para conectar a un equipo de audio mediante un conector Jack de 3.5 mm y poder reproducir musica desde el teléfono móvil o celular con la alimentación de una batería de 9 Volt.

Básicamente consiste en localizar los pines de alimentación de la placa Bluetooth que muestro en la imagen del OVC3860 y montar el regulador de tensión con el LM317 regulando la tensión de salida a unos 3.7 Volt para la entrada de alimentación de la placa.

Lo monté y funciona muy bien.

PD: para cualquier duda o comentario les indicaré lo que sea necesario.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## KILLER7

Hola. Les comento, instale un módulo bluetooth de esos bien baratos con salida directa de audio a un amplificador 2.1 Microlab para darle la opción de conectar el 2.1 a los celulares. El equipo anda todo bien pero suena despacio y me gustaría saber que me recomiendan usar para levantar un poco la señal de salida del módulo inalámbrico: un circuito integrado amplificador de unos mW o un amplificador con op. amp. (o no lo que se les ocurra).
Me interesa que se escuche bien y tengo espacio suficiente adentro del 2.1, dispongo además de 5Vdc para hacerlo funcionar.

¿Que amplitud están manejando las salidas de mezcladoras o equalizadores que se usan con amplificadores de potencia (en eventos tipo casamientos, 15, etc.? 

Saludos.


----------



## el_patriarca

Usa el tda2822.


----------



## ska_gatotw

Hola a todos, presento en este thread la construcción de un amplificador con componentes y placas reciclados de otros equipos. 
Entiendo y comparto la idea de que es mejor comprar los componentes adecuados y que den la seguridad de que van a funcionar correctamente, pero este mensaje y los subsiguientes no tratan de eso, construir implica también la etapa de diseño y la parte mecánica del asunto, obedeciendo a los límites que tenemos impuestos por naturaleza, sean físicos (tamaño y disponibilidad de los materiales) o las propias limitaciones constructivas de cada uno.
Aclaro esto porque verán que la placa amplificadora ya está hecha, es la etapa surround de un equipo SONY hcd-gr10av que cayó a mis manos, y la plaquita entra justo en un gabinete que tengo disponible desde hace muchos años.

FOTO PLACA:

ESQUEMA:


Para la tipica pregunta que se presenta constantemente en el foro: ¿como hago para reciclar un (BLABLABLA) del equipo (BLABLABLA)?, la primer respuesta es "buscá el service manual". La realidad es que sin el manual de servicio con un esquema detallado es bastante difícil poner a funcionar alguna parte de un equipo, quizás gente con mucha experiencia y conocimientos lo logre, pero no nosotros los hobbistas (adjunto ya que estoy el SM del equipo).

El gabinete que voy a usar es de un Hitachi que murió hace mucho tiempo, no fui capaz de repararlo en esa época (hace unos 6 o 7 años) y lo desmembré conservando el transformador (21+21 vac) y el disipador.

FOTO GABINETE:

FOTO FRENTE:

Por mas que sepamos que el amplificador funciona, igual hay que ensayarlo antes de ponerse a diseñar nada para estar seguro de qué hace cada cosa y que conecciones hay que hacerle, eso lleva un buen rato y no hay que escatimar recaudos, usar borneras, termocontraible, buenas soldaduras, etc. no queremos arruinar nada antes de empezar. (había hecho una foto de esta parte pero la perdí en el quilombo).


Y para terminar la primera etapa de la construcción, analizo el espacio disponible para las plaquetas que tenga que construir/adaptar y hago una plantilla que encaje en los tornillos que ya estaban en el gabinete, se puede hacer al revés y perforar el gabinete con nuevos tornillos, pero mi caso puntual para esto lo mas simple es hacer una base nueva de fibra de plástico en la que van a ir sujetas las otras placas que vaya desarrollando para esto.

FOTO PLANTILLA:

FOTO BASE PLÁSTICA: 


Y hasta acá llegué por ahora en la parte constructiva, ya tengo un diseño de fuente y preamp que voy a presentar en breve y construir en la semana, si todo sale como lo planeado.

FOTO ÚLTIMA:


Saludos!


----------



## ska_gatotw

Una aclaración que no hice: NO soy electrónico, si electromecánico. Hay conceptos y teorías que tengo claras y de otras cosas no sé nada en absoluto, al principiante que lea esto le advierto que puede haber errores, a los profesionales que lo lean, por favor si notan algo equivocado háganmelo saber.

Sigo:
El paso siguiente es diseñar una fuente de alimentación acorde al proyecto y el preamplificador, la idea de armar esto es probar algunos conceptos de puestas a tierra y cuestiones constructivas en general que no son específicamente electrónicas pero hacen realidad el conjunto.

Esquema tentativo de fuente:

Nótese que tengo en cuenta los conectores que usa la placa que rescaté y adapto la fuente intentando una simbiosis (ponele...), no quiero que el resultado final sea un paisano de cada pueblo metido en una caja.

Aparte de la fuente para la etapa de potencia, pongo un transformador adicional de 6+6 vac para el preamplificador, y con el conector de alimentación también traigo las masas de señal que vienen de otras placas para unirlas en el punto estrella de 0V (estoy aprendiendo sobre esto,
puede fallar...)

DISEÑO DE PLACA TENTATIVO:


Espero que el diseño de placa no sea un dolor de ojos, no hay plano de masa en esta, me parece innecesario y hasta contraproducente en la parte de alimentación (reitero.. puede fallar).
Mañana Lunes voy a la oficina a imprimir las hojas para hacer las placas y sigo, tengo que presentar todavía la idea que tengo para el preamplificador, pero no terminé el diseño (va como por la quinta o sexta iteración, y siempre se me ocurre una idea nueva).

Saludos!


----------



## sebsjata

La conexión de GND es un caos, vuelve a diseñar esa parte y haz una conexión en estrella


----------



## ska_gatotw

Otra tentativa de fuente con la masa con una estrella mas prolija, o al menos eso creo yo.


----------



## ska_gatotw

Me unificaron el tema con otros y no lo encontraba!, no había seguido acá porque quiero hacer un desarrollo completo de principio a fin sin que quede todo mezclado con otras cosas, pero no importa, reglas son reglas.

Sigo con el proyecto, ya tengo prácticamente lista la fuente, pero este tipo de proyectos no son sólo componentes electrónicos, hay que encajar todo en el sitio previsto, así que antes de soldar el primer componente me aseguro de solucionar los vínculos con el chassis.


Marco los puntos, perforo con una mecha apenas mas chica que las roscas y pongo unas torrecitas que saqué de un gabinete de PC (que no tengo idea cómo se llaman, si alguien sabe, comente)




y ya todo listo para poblar la placa




Sólo está presentado, mañana termino las últimas conecciones, lo pruebo y sigo con el preamplificador.

saludos!


----------



## ska_gatotw

Buenas noches, me demoré un poco con los planes pero sigo en carrera, hoy finalmente pude poner a funcionar la fuente para alimentar al módulo rescatado.
Una aclaración, en el diagrama de la fuente (y por consiguiente, en la placa) el diodo que está como protección del 7809 está al revés, una distracción en el copiar y pegar al armar el esquema, nada grave pero no hay que armarla así como está.

Y la novatada del día (del dia que armé la fuente...): puse los capacitores de la rama negativa al revés, con el negativo a masa, el olor que sacan cuándo se calientan es muy agradable, pero no lo volveré a hacer.

una fotito de las pruebas preliminares antes de seguir con el pre.


Me queda comprobar la sensibilidad de entrada con el generador sinusoidal y la carga fantasma, así con música, a 1/4 de volúmen de salida de la pc ya me revienta los sesos, tengo que ver que tensión máxima le puedo meter para terminar de calcular los componentes del pre.

Todo esto será el finde, mañana pierdo todo el día por laburo.

abrazo!


----------



## ska_gatotw

Sigo con el desarrollo, pude ponerme un rato y probar la sensibilidad de entrada, con las siguientes conclusiones (todas las mediciones a 1kHz, un solo canal):

1º: La sensibilidad de entrada es de 0.220 Vrms, con ese nivel llega la salida al recorte, midiendo con el multímetro Uni-T UT58D (no RMS, pero no noto grandes diferencias en las mediciones a mas baja frecuencia, ya hice esto varias veces).

2º: La tensión de salida con la carga de 8 Ohms me da 15.33 Vrms, midiendo con la pinza Uni-T UT204 true RMS.

3º: Potencia = 15^2/8 = 28 Wrms (redondeando un poco), usando un solo canal apenas se entibia el disipador (35º en unos 20 min de pruebas)

4º: La salida de auriculares de mi teléfono llega con lo justo a los 0.220 Vrms, eso no lo había medido nunca.

5º: La salida de la notebook es de 1.125 Vrms, algo cerquita del +4 dBu del audio profesional (tampoco la había medido)

Dejo algunas fotos para ilustrar el post: 




Medio desprolija la prueba, tengo la mesa hecha un caos y no tengo instrumentos mas precisos que los de mano que uso en mi trabajo diario, así que se hace todo un plato de fideos, tengo en proceso injertar algunos cachivaches en el gabinete de la carga fantasma para hacer un medidor completo y con herramientas como para que sea todo mas prolijo (en breve...).

saludos!


----------



## ska_gatotw

Acá sigo con el cachivache.
La idea de preamplificador es usar un sistema de conmutación electrónico de los 3 RCA que dispongo en el panel posterior, mas algún accesorio interno (INT en el esquema), para lo cual pretendo usar un switch CD4052, y para implementar los controles de volúmen, graves, agudos y balance un chip ya obsoleto y de bajas prestaciones: TA7630.
La decisión obedece a algunos factores, primero... ya tengo esos componentes (y este tema es de reciclados, no voy a desvirtuar). Otro factor es que en el frente, a dónde están los potes está también el amplificador de potencia ocupando mucho espacio, lo cual complica el diseño de un pre mas acorde y cablear audio por todo el gabinete me da mucha vagancia.

Estos circuitos no funcionan bien con señales de alto nivel, hay reportes de que el 4052 deja colar algo de audio cuándo entra con mucho volúmen (esta es mi primera vez, así que no estoy seguro) y el TA7630 tiene altísimos niveles de distorsión armónica ya pasando los 300mV (ver datasheet adjunto), estos detalles y el tema de la alta sensibilidad de entrada en la etapa de potencia me obligan a reducir en la entrada los niveles por medio de atenuadores resistivos.
 


El cálculo de los pads de atenuación es Vin*(R1/(R2+R1)), calculando que para una entrada alta como el cd o la pc en 1.2 Vrms, tenga a la salida 0.3 Vrms (redondeando un poco...), la entrada interna todavía no la tengo definida, puede ser un módulo bluetooth o un adaptador digital-analógico SPDIF, por lo pronto lo dejo calculado para 1 Vrms de entrada.
Adjunto la tablita muy simple que hice en CALC para jugar con los valores de R, da los valores en Vrms y dBu (instalen LibreOffice si quieren verla).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Estos circuitos no funcionan bien con señales de alto nivel, hay reportes de que el 4052 deja colar algo de audio cuándo entra con mucho volúmen


Tenes que trabajarlos en modo corriente y no tensión. Ahí se reduce mucho el cross-talk.


----------



## ska_gatotw

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tenes que trabajarlos en modo corriente y no tensión. Ahí se reduce mucho el cross-talk.


Estas son las respuestas que me gustan, pusiste a trabajar mi oxidado cerebro... se me ocurre minimizar la impedancia de entrada de la siguiente etapa, me voy a poner a investigar un poco mas del tema.
Con mis conocimientos de no-electrónico, veo y entiendo los circuitos como bloques encadenados, pero me cuesta bastante entender la interacción entre ellos en los detalles como estos.

De cualquier manera sospecho que así como lo dibujé va a funcionar, pero voy a leer un poco mas antes de hacer la placa.

Ruteado tentativo: Hay una placa mas que pretende ser una salida a nivel de línea ocupando el conector DIN del panel trasero, pero es sólo una idea.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Con mis conocimientos de no-electrónico, veo y entiendo los circuitos como bloques encadenados, pero me cuesta bastante entender la interacción entre ellos en los detalles como estos.


Esto lo tomé prestado del libro de D. Self, fijate que es simple:

Hay otras formas un poco mas complicadas y bastante mejores pero no viables con un 4052...o no sé...no conozco el circuito interno. Yo creo que vale la pena probar que tal vá...recuerdo haber visto un amplificador comercial hi-end que usaba esta técnica.


----------



## ska_gatotw

Luego de leer el libro de D. Self en la parte que cita Dr. Zoidberg, llego a la conclusión de que se trata de quitar la referencia de tensión entre un dispositivo y otro, lo cual no sé si es apropiado con el 4052 y el TA7630, pero por supuesto que voy a hacer algunos experimentos quitando las R intermedias cuándo tenga la placa funcionando.

Pude avanzar poco estos dias, afiné el diseño en el KiCad y pasé el circuito a la placa:


Comprobando que todo encaje:


Cometí el error de no medir el conector de la alimentación y tengo agujeros con otro paso, toca buscar otro cable o prescindir del conector.

Como siempre digo, "medir 3 veces, marcar 2 y cortar 1", pero esta vez se me escapó, para este tipo de adaptaciones hay que hacerse muy amigo del calibre.

un abrazo!


----------



## ska_gatotw

Avances de la semana, es poco pero este tipo de trabajos es muy laborioso: medir, armar, desarmar, rehacer constantemente para que todo encaje y sea prolijo.

Logré terminar las placas del pre, una con la mayor parte del circuito con el selector y el pre y la otra con los potenciómetros y poco mas, lo hice así porque me niego a cablear potenciómetros, son la principal fuente de fallas.





Faltan cablear las entradas de audio y revisar un posible corto en algún lado porque no tengo ruido del pre en uno de los canales, prueba improvisada la de hoy para festejar que ya tengo el trabajo grueso terminado.

Si esto del TA7630 no da resultado decente voy a tener que hacer un preamplificador con otra cosa o discreto, pero ya no sería parte del post de reciclado de equipos de audio... ya veremos que sucede.

un abrazo!


----------



## ska_gatotw

Logré hacerlo funcionar después de unas cuantas horas de laburo, tenía un par de pistas con pelitos en corto y una con un corte microscópico, creo que el toner recargado no funciona bien para esto (para la fuente usé la impresora del laburo con toner original y quedó perfecta).

Dos grandes fallas que me costaron descubrir, la primera error mio, me comí una pista en el diagrama y por supuesto no existió nunca en la plaqueta final, resuelto con un cable por abajo de la placa y listo. El fallo era que los controles no respondían correctamente, actuando en forma errática, les estaba faltando la referencia de voltaje.

Segunda falla muy rara, crítica y extraña: el KiCad me puso un componente al revés   
Me explico: cuándo dibujé el diagrama puse un diodo tal cual está en el esquema propuesto por el datasheet del TA7630, todo normal hasta ahí.
Al elegir la huella usé un diodo genérico del tamaño que uso habitualmente, 10mm aproximadamente. Resulta que la huella tiene las patas marcadas al revés y el diodo quedó al revés en la placa, no me di cuenta en el momento y eso hizo que no funcionaran los controles al principio.

 

La línea azul es la pista que me comí, al lado el diodo problemático que en la imágen de la placa se ve al revés, con el cátodo a la pata 12 (V+).

Una foto ilustrativa porque todavía es gratis:


Queda para la semana: mejorar la fuente de 5+5 porque no regula, me quedé corto de transformador (ya lo sabía, pero ahora se nota) y hacer el cableado como corresponde hasta que el ruido sea cercano a cero.

un abrazo!


----------



## Rufino1961

Hola, encontré ésto dentro de un BoomBox JVC y quisiera saber con que voltaje trabaja.
Entiendo es un PRE de Phono, lo quiero adaptar y necesitaría saber con que voltaje trabaja y cómo serían las conexiones de Salida. Gracias. Rufino. Jujuy


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No...la bola no logra adivinar el modelo del "boombox jvc" ni encuentra el aporte del service manual...


----------



## analogico

las salidas R L

+B positivo
G negativo

y el voltaje unos 9V

pero seria mejor que busque el  diagrama del equipo o información del integrado IC702


----------



## Rufino1961

Muchas Gracias por tu aporte...crees que lo puedo adaptar para usarlo externamente ???
Perdon...es un JVC RC-838W...otra cosa que no entiendo es por que las salidas de audio de la placa...no estan conectadas a la masa...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rufino1961 dijo:


> por que las salidas de audio de la placa...no estan conectadas a la masa...


Por que serán salidas BTL...pero sin el service manual solo se puede adivinar.


----------



## analogico

Rufino1961 dijo:


> Muchas Gracias por tu aporte...crees que lo puedo adaptar para usarlo externamente ???


no, lo se, pruebalo


Rufino1961 dijo:


> Perdon...es un JVC RC-838W.


busca el manual , asi
service manual JVC RC-838W




Rufino1961 dijo:


> ..otra cosa que no entiendo es por que las salidas de audio de la placa...no estan conectadas a la masa...




me parece que están todas conectadas al integrado






tiene varios  problemas en las soldaduras como en C504, resueldalo todo antes de hacer los experimentos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nombre del integrado ?


----------



## felixreal

Hola! 

En las salidas la masa no está conectada en el cable para no crear bucles de tierra. Estará conectada en el otro extremo del cable, seguro. 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Queda para la semana: mejorar la fuente de 5+5 porque no regula, me quedé corto de transformador (ya lo sabía, pero ahora se nota) y hacer el cableado como corresponde hasta que el ruido sea cercano a cero.


Y....?????
Nos quedamos sin saber como siguió esta historia!!!


----------



## ska_gatotw

Ehmm... ¿no leiste mi firma?
La fuente está corregida, tuve el problema de los diodos invertidos y por eso no regulaba, creí que lo había aclarado (en este momento, sábado a la noche con un tintillo encima no me voy a poner a leer que es lo que ya publiqué...)
La verdad, el pre una basofia, no le encontré la forma de hacerlo sonar decentemente y me niego a cablear un pre pasivo, y por el tema de la cuarentena le estoy dedicando mas tiempo a la guitarra que a otra cosa, pero próximamente creo que voy a intentar levantar los atenuadores y el pre, rehacer el selector electrónico que si que funciona al pelo y poner un control de tono pasivo teniendo en cuenta que la etapa de potencia es suficientemente sensible para aguantar las caidas de señal que puedan llegar a haber en el medio.
Necesitaba enfriar un poco el proyecto para juntar ganas y seguir, creo que es algo que nos pasa a todos.

abrazo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Ehmm... ¿no leiste mi firma?


Nooooo ....en el celu no sale la firma!!!
Ahora veo porqué. .jajajaja


----------



## Ernesto cuellar

Hacer sonar éste amplificador Pioneer

Como conecto estas piezaz de pioneer xr-p270C encontradas en la basura


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ernesto cuellar dijo:


> Como conecto estas piezaz de pioneer xr-p270C encontradas en la basura


Buscás el service manual en la web, analizás las conexiones del esquema, ponés los cables y listo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés el transformador  ?


----------



## Jota Jota

Si tienes un poco de conocimientos cautín y demás, desoldar los componentes se pueden reutilizar la mayoría y mejor armar un Amp mas compacto, claro que si es que esta bueno el TDA.


----------



## Ernesto cuellar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés el transformador  ?


  Si tambien lo tengo


----------



## DJ T3

Ernesto cuellar dijo:


> Si tambien lo tengo



Entonces...



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buscás el service manual en la web, analizás las conexiones del esquema, ponés los cables y listo.


----------



## Jota Jota

Ernesto cuellar dijo:


> Si tambien lo tengo



Bueno si tienes en Transformador nada se pierde en probar, inyectar los 5,6V para que prenda.


----------



## Ernesto cuellar

Jota Jota dijo:


> Si tienes un poco de conocimientos cautín y demás, desoldar los componentes se pueden reutilizar la mayoría y mejor armar un Amp mas compacto, claro que si es que esta bueno el TDA.


Si el TDA si funciona donde puedo conseguir la tablilla para armarlo


----------



## Jota Jota

Ernesto cuellar dijo:


> Si el TDA si funciona donde puedo conseguir la tablilla para armarlo



La tablilla  ? te refieres al PCB? En el hilo Reciclado de equipos de audio lo adjunte.


----------



## palomo

Bueno yo vengo buscando opiniones de uds. llego a mis manos un amplificador brasileño marca CCE modelo SA-2020 con fecha de fabricacion de 1980 llego sin transformador y con la etapa amplificadora completamente quemada así como pistas en similares condiciones, la verdad no le vi caso tratar de componer dicha etapa por lo cual me decidí a fabricarle una etapa amplificadora nueva y ponerle un transformado para dicha etapa, mi pregunta es la siguiente:

¿Vale la pena recuperar la etapa de preamplificacion?

Puesto que ya es un diseño y componentes viejos, son dos placas en la cual la segunda placa lleva llaves de control de loudnees, tono, mute, mono-stereo, subsonic, en la primera donde lleva los controles de tonos y balance son a base de transistores, pensaba tunear con componentes nuevos y ver si los transistores no presentan fugas y cambiar las resistencias por unas mas modernas por la cuestión de ruido asi como los capacitores ponerles tipo MKT, no creo que meresca ponerle resistencias de metalfilm puesto que su diseño no es tan critico. O su consejo es hacerle una etapa preamplificadora mas moderna (si este es el caso tendría que cablear los potenciometros) escucho opiniones.

Saludos.


----------



## Jota Jota

palomo dijo:


> Bueno yo vengo buscando opiniones de uds. llego a mis manos un amplificador brasileño marca CCE modelo SA-2020 con fecha de fabricacion de 1980 llego sin transformador y con la etapa amplificadora completamente quemada así como pistas en similares condiciones, la verdad no le vi caso tratar de componer dicha etapa por lo cual me decidí a fabricarle una etapa amplificadora nueva y ponerle un transformado para dicha etapa, mi pregunta es la siguiente:
> 
> ¿Vale la pena recuperar la etapa de preamplificacion?
> 
> Puesto que ya es un diseño y componentes viejos, son dos placas en la cual la segunda placa lleva llaves de control de loudnees, tono, mute, mono-stereo, subsonic, en la primera donde lleva los controles de tonos y balance son a base de transistores, pensaba tunear con componentes nuevos y ver si los transistores no presentan fugas y cambiar las resistencias por unas mas modernas por la cuestión de ruido asi como los capacitores ponerles tipo MKT, no creo que meresca ponerle resistencias de metalfilm puesto que su diseño no es tan critico. O su consejo es hacerle una etapa preamplificadora mas moderna (si este es el caso tendría que cablear los potenciometros) escucho opiniones.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo de ti si la recupero es una buena etapa, los Amp que he tenido en mis manos lo que rescato siempre es la etapa Preamplificadora, viene tan justa y acoplada al Chasis que cablear pierde mucho ese aspecto, por ende se puede instalar el Amp que mas os guste, dejando siempre el PRE como vestigio entre una mezcla tradicional y moderna


----------



## palomo

Hmm lo mismo pensé así que voy a darle una segunda vida a este amplificador, la etapa de phono la voy a cambiar por una mas moderna ya que esta presenta mucho ruido, por mas que trato de blindarla por cualquier medio no logro disminuir dicho ruido si me dicen que por la alimentación de voltaje tiene ese ruido de HUUMMMM  ya hice una fuente perfectamente calibrada y filtrada y sigue el ruido así que voy un preamplificador phono nuevo mas adelante colocare fotos de como quedo este pequeño amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Fotos de algunas de las cosas que encontré en el contenedor mencionado.*



Muchos *TDA2030* (hay uno quemado)



*Seis equipos de música* de los cuales 4 son con STK y 2 con transistores (Darlington y Cuasi-complementario)


2 STK están quemados y mientras que a los otros le falta un canal.



El *cuasicomplementario* pertenece a un equipo del año 80



*Muchos cargadores de celular *



*Muchos estabilizadores de tensión 

*


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> *Fotos de algunas de las cosas que encontré en el contenedor mencionado.*
> 
> 
> 
> Muchos *TDA2030* (hay uno quemado)
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288731
> 
> *Seis equipos de música* de los cuales 4 son con STK y 2 con transistores (Darlington y Cuasi-complementario)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288732Ver el archivo adjunto 288727
> 
> 2 STK están quemados y mientras que a los otros le falta un canal.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288728
> 
> El *cuasicomplementario* pertenece a un equipo del año 80
> 
> 
> 
> *Muchos cargadores de celular *
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288729
> 
> *Muchos estabilizadores de tensión
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288730*


!Don Gato , ustedes quieres mi matar de enfarto del miocardio , Jajjajajajajajajaj!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Don Gato , ustedes quieres mi matar de enfarto del miocardio , Jajjajajajajajajaj!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!



No, si por eso solo subi 2 de las las 7 placas home theater y me falta las placas de los TVs


----------



## Axel31

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> *Fotos de algunas de las cosas que encontré en el contenedor mencionado.*
> 
> 
> 
> Muchos *TDA2030* (hay uno quemado)
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288731
> 
> *Seis equipos de música* de los cuales 4 son con STK y 2 con transistores (Darlington y Cuasi-complementario)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288732Ver el archivo adjunto 288727
> 
> 2 STK están quemados y mientras que a los otros le falta un canal.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288728
> 
> El *cuasicomplementario* pertenece a un equipo del año 80
> 
> 
> 
> *Muchos cargadores de celular *
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288729
> 
> *Muchos estabilizadores de tensión
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288730*



Vas a tener entretenimiento


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*Ah Diosss!!!* Me olvide que también tenía esta, estaba entre las placas de los televisores. Ya tengo 2, pero ojo la otra es de un equipo que ya tenía y son un caño esta cuasicomplentaria. Es marca Chino soldador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

NO me guta eses pegamentos color café , con lo pasar del tienpo el causa severa sulfatación de los terminales mectalicos de los conponentes que si quedan colgados con el .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> NO me guta eses pegamentos color café , con lo pasar del tienpo el causa severa sulfatación de los terminales mectalicos de los conponentes que si quedan colgados con el .
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


es caca  

*offtopic -* perdón


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Cuando nos encontramos ante la situación de llevar algo en la calle mas que llevar nuestras herramientas como destornilladores y alicate debemos de tener en cuenta 2 cosas para que nuestro taller *NO* entre en un estado de *mal de *_*Diógenes*_. *Primero* es saber si lo que lo que llevamos es de necesidad momentánea o lo llevo por si algun dia _(dia que sigue ocupando lugar en su taller)_ y la *segunda* es que mas importante que las herramientas es el tener en la cabeza *el listado de componentes* esta puede ser la cosa mas importante que incluso la de las herramientas.

*Ejemplo 1*

Placa de un *caloventor *(en verdad aquí fui a conseguir el alambre de *nicrome*, pero está muy estropeado) pero al ver la placa. Son componentes muy buscados.



*Ejemplo 2

*

Placa antigua de televisor blanco y negro de 12 pulgadas: Esta placa solo sirvió para sacar 5 transistores que si miran 2 hilos más arriba subí una foto de un amplificador *cuasicomplentario *el cual usa *2N5551, S9014 yS9015*. Luego volvió a ser residuo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Cuando nos encontramos ante la situación de llevar algo en la calle mas que llevar nuestras herramientas como destornilladores y alicate debemos de tener en cuenta 2 cosas para que nuestro taller *NO* entre en un estado de *mal de *_*Diógenes*_. *Primero* es saber si lo que lo que llevamos es de necesidad momentánea o lo llevo por si algun dia _(dia que sigue ocupando lugar en su taller)_ y la *segunda* es que mas importante que las herramientas es el tener en la cabeza *el listado de componentes* esta puede ser la cosa mas importante que incluso la de las herramientas.
> 
> *Ejemplo 1*
> 
> Placa de un *caloventor *(en verdad aquí fui a conseguir el alambre de *nicrome*, pero está muy estropeado) pero al ver la placa. Son componentes muy buscados.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289610
> 
> *Ejemplo 2
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289611*
> 
> Placa antigua de televisor blanco y negro de 12 pulgadas: Esta placa solo sirvió para sacar 5 transistores que si miran 2 hilos más arriba subí una foto de un amplificador *cuasicomplentario *el cual usa *2N5551, S9014 yS9015*. Luego volvió a ser residuo.


!Lástima que lo proceso de oxidación , sultatación y ferrugen de los conponentes  si quedan en estado avanzado !


Don Plaquetin dijo:


> "Cuando nos encontramos ante la situación de llevar algo en la calle mas que llevar nuestras herramientas como destornilladores y alicate debemos de tener en cuenta 2 cosas para que nuestro taller *NO* entre en un estado de *mal de *_*Diógenes*_."


!Ya* jo* me encuentro en un estado de "Mal de Diógenes" arquirecontrairreversible , o sea tendrias que nascier nuevamente para si salvar , Jajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Lástima que lo proceso de oxidación



Tengo un tratamiento para que aguante varios años 


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> un estado de "Mal de Diógenes" arquirecontrairreversible ,


Es a lo que no quiero llegar


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Algun tienpo atraz lo compa Don Axiel31 dice es nesesario tenermos una ilusión en nuestra vida  para buscar y sener feliz con ella , acuerdo con el en grau , genero y numero , y mi ilusión es un dia jubilar y poder manipular y reciclar todas las charratas que acumule hasta los dias de hoy.


----------



## malesi

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Algun tienpo atraz lo compa Don Axiel31 dice es nesesario tenermos una ilusión en nuestra vida  para buscar y sener feliz con ella , acuerdo con el en grau , genero y numero , y mi ilusión es un dia jubilar y poder manipular y reciclar todas las charratas que acumule hasta los dias de hoy.


No te dará tiempo, hasta que llegue la jubilación tendrás más chatarrilla    


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Lástima que lo proceso de oxidación , sultatación y ferrugen de los conponentes si quedan en estado avanzado !


Yo la chatarrilla la consigo siempre limpia, alguna araña  si hay


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> mi ilusión es un dia jubilar y poder manipular y reciclar todas las charratas que acumule hasta los dias de hoy.


Nos va a hacer falta otra vida para re-reciclar y reordenar toda la chatarra acumulada.. 
Aquí, en los supermercados, te venden todo o casi todo en tuper o tarrinas de plástico ( a pesar de la ley que dice que tienen que utilizar sólo los plásticos imprescindibles). 
Yo empecé reutilizando tablitas de cajas de frutas para hacer cajones para tornillos, transistores, diodos, resistencias, condensadores y demás tesoros de las placas....pero después empecé a llenar los tuper de plástico y cajas de medicinas "proyectando" doble trabajo para el mañana. 
Cada vez que empiezo a limpiar y tirar... al final tiro un plastiquito y cambio de sitio un montón de cosas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> *Nos va a hacer falta otra vida para re-reciclar y reordenar toda la chatarra acumulada*..
> Aquí, en los supermercados, te venden todo o casi todo en tuper o tarrinas de plástico ( a pesar de la ley que dice que tienen que utilizar sólo los plásticos imprescindibles).
> Yo empecé reutilizando tablitas de cajas de frutas para hacer cajones para tornillos, transistores, diodos, resistencias, condensadores y demás tesoros de las placas....pero después empecé a llenar los tuper de plástico y cajas de medicinas "proyectando" doble trabajo para el mañana.
> Cada vez que empiezo a limpiar y tirar... al final tiro un plastiquito y cambio de sitio un montón de cosas.


Matemáticamente no viviré lo suficiente como para aprovechar toda la basura, perdón cosas a reciclar que tengo, así que desde hace unos años estoy regalando cosas


----------



## Axel31

Fogonazo dijo:


> Matemáticamente no viviré lo suficiente como para aprovechar toda la basura, perdón cosas a reciclar que tengo, así que desde hace unos años estoy regalando cosas


Yo tardaría una vida extra en aprovecharlo todo, pero es que tardaría dos en regalarlo


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> Matemáticamente no viviré lo suficiente como para aprovechar toda la basura, perdón cosas a reciclar que tengo,* así que desde hace unos años estoy regalando cosas *


!Me encantaria demasiadamente gañar un equipo transceptor BLU Valvuloso , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Fogonazo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Me encantaria demasiadamente gañar un equipo transceptor BLU Valvuloso , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Se lo había regalado a un amigo LU (Principiante), pero no supo que hacer con el   y me lo devolvió
Ahora está nuevamente en casa 

Como Dijo _Confucio_ (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.):_ "La mugre, al igual que el salmón retorna al sitio donde nació "_


----------



## mcrven

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se lo había regalado a un amigo LU (Principiante), pero no supo que hacer con el   y me lo devolvió
> Ahora está nuevamente en casa
> 
> Como Dijo _Confucio_ (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.):_ "La mugre,* al igual que el salmón* retorna al sitio donde nació "_



La verdad... No sé qué quiera hacer Don Daniel con ese TX en esta parte de la historia... lo que soy yo... "Preferiría un salmón"...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se lo había regalado a un amigo LU (Principiante), pero no supo que hacer con el   y me lo devolvió
> *Ahora está nuevamente en casa *
> 
> Como Dijo _Confucio_ (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.):_ "La mugre, al igual que el salmón retorna al sitio donde nació "_


!Látima que quedamos muuuuuy lejos y para buscarlo (o traerlo hasta mi )  lo tenpero serias  mucho caro que lo pes!


mcrven dijo:


> La verdad... *No sé qué quiera hacer Don Daniel con ese TX en esta parte de la historia*... lo que soy yo... "Preferiría un salmón"...


!Tentaria cuando jubilar poner ese hermoso equipo en plena operación y platicar con el al Ether!
No soy tan nuevo asi , entiendo perfectamente de circuitos valvulosos , incluso tengo buena practica con esa vieja escuela.
!Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Látima que quedamos muuuuuy lejos y para buscarlo (o traerlo hasta mi )  lo tenpero serias  mucho caro que lo pes!
> 
> !Tentaria cuando jubilar poner ese hermoso equipo en plena operación y platicar con el al Ether!
> No soy tan nuevo asi , entiendo perfectamente de circuitos valvulosos , incluso tengo buena practica con esa vieja escuela.
> !Saludos!


Una de las cosas que se me ocurrió es descuartizarlo y aprovechar válvulas y fuente de alimentación en algún amplificador valvuloso.  

Pero eso estaría bastante abajo en la lista de proyectos pendientes.

El viernes se fue de retorno a Grasil un amigo que vive en Petrópolis.
Tal vez hubiera sido posible usarlo de courier para el traslado, aunque, estimo que el costo por exceso de peso en el equipaje habría sido caro


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una de las cosas que se me ocurrió es descuartizarlo y aprovechar válvulas y fuente de alimentación en algún amplificador valvuloso.
> 
> Pero eso estaría bastante abajo en la lista de proyectos pendientes.
> 
> El viernes se fue de retorno a Grasil un amigo que vive en Petrópolis.
> Tal vez hubiera sido posible usarlo de courier para el traslado, aunque, estimo que el costo por exceso de peso en el equipaje habría sido caro


!Paciencia Don Fogo ,realmente NO  es factible ese regalo ,  quizaz un dia si ustedes puder subir fotos esternas ( y internas)  del dichoso antes de su fatidico fin  y me voy aun mas sueñar con el , Jajajajajajajajajjajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> y me voy aun mas sueñar con el , Jajajajajajajajajjajajajajaja!
> !Saludos!



Bueno, pero a NO toquetear el manual


----------



## mcrven

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Látima que quedamos muuuuuy lejos y para buscarlo (o traerlo hasta mi )  lo tenpero serias  mucho caro que lo pes!
> 
> !Tentaria cuando jubilar poner ese hermoso equipo en plena operación y platicar con el al Ether!
> *No soy tan nuevo asi* ,* entiendo perfectamente de circuitos valvulosos* , incluso tengo buena practica con esa vieja escuela.
> !Saludos!



Daniel, ninguna duda me queda por eso. Lo que quise destacar es, precisamente, que por estos tiempos, "El Eter" ha quedado prácticamente deshabilitado. Aquellas viejas aventuras de "dale que te pego" LUnxx o PYnxx, etc, buscando la orientación de la antena y que el viento sople a favor... con la llegada de los celulares, quedó en el olvido. Hasta los colegas de antaño se han desvanecido y los nuevos... como que no hay, por lo menos por estos lares. Y los pocos que quedan solo quieren comunicación por satélite y nada de phonía, ni BLU, ni CW; ya hablan de TV de Alta Definición y comunicaciones con la Base Lunar o Marciana... nada de BLU, ni parecido.
Ya hemos quedado como especies en extinción...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

mcrven dijo:


> Daniel, ninguna duda me queda por eso. Lo que quise destacar es, precisamente, que por estos tiempos, "El Eter" ha quedado prácticamente deshabilitado. Aquellas viejas aventuras de "dale que te pego" LUnxx o PYnxx, etc, buscando la orientación de la antena y que el viento sople a favor... con la llegada de los celulares, quedó en el olvido. Hasta los colegas de antaño se han desvanecido y los nuevos... como que no hay, por lo menos por estos lares. Y los pocos que quedan solo quieren comunicación por satélite y nada de phonía, ni BLU, ni CW; ya hablan de TV de Alta Definición y comunicaciones con la Base Lunar o Marciana... nada de BLU, ni parecido.
> Ya hemos quedado como especies en extinción...


!Siiii te entiendo perfectamente Don mcrven , es que aun soy un tanto nostalgico y tecnosauro asumido y plenamente reconocido , jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
Cuanto a la modalidad "CW" aun no la aprendi pero se que es la técnica mas segura y robusta de conmunicación mismo en los dias de hoy con toda esa tecnologia super avanzada disponible !
!Saludos desde Brasil , 73/51!


----------



## ricbevi

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una de las cosas que se me ocurrió es descuartizarlo y aprovechar válvulas y fuente de alimentación en algún amplificador valvuloso.
> 
> Pero eso estaría bastante abajo en la lista de proyectos pendientes.
> 
> El viernes se fue de retorno a Grasil un amigo que vive en Petrópolis.
> Tal vez hubiera sido posible usarlo de courier para el traslado, aunque, estimo que el costo por exceso de peso en el equipaje habría sido caro


Sugiero acondicionamiento o no y donación a un museo es la solución manos laboriosa que le encontré.

Actualmente tengo esto en espera para dicha acción.



Este modelo fue uno de los primeros en el que incursiones(hace eones) y lo convertí/modifique a 3.5MHz y realice unos buenos contactos con los 5W de salida en CW.

Llego de la mano de un amigo que me conoce bien y también Diogenes, lo visita asiduamente.

En BLU totalmente valvulares, no lo he echo pero si modifique un FR200 Cahuane para 7MHz que es hibrido(salida de RF 12BY7/  2 X 6DQ6 ).

Después de agotar la instancia antes mencionada hacen el camino al basural lamentablemente ya que no quedan interesados en ese tipo de materiales.

Lo que es Radioaficionados, generalmente se resuelve comprando algo y a lo sumo y como mucho la confección de un dipolo o GP o similar.

Siempre queda algunos experimentando o haciendo cosas no tan simple pero son los menos. En la actualidad estoy colaborando en consultoría de un amigo que esta armando todo para TLT( Revote Lunar o comunicación Tierra, Luna, Tierra).

Lastima que Daniel no este mas cerca ya que también, en su momento, había bastante material para donarle(con la condición de que no regrese   por su puesto! )


----------



## Fogonazo

La donación a otro LU o algún radio club también sería interesante


----------



## Daniel Lopes

ricbevi dijo:


> Sugiero acondicionamiento o no y donación a un museo es la solución manos laboriosa que le encontré.
> 
> Actualmente tengo esto en espera para dicha acción.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289697
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289698
> Este modelo fue uno de los primeros en el que incursiones(hace eones) y lo convertí/modifique a 3.5MHz y realice unos buenos contactos con los 5W de salida en CW.
> 
> Llego de la mano de un amigo que me conoce bien y también Diogenes, lo visita asiduamente.
> 
> En BLU totalmente valvulares, no lo he echo pero si modifique un FR200 Cahuane para 7MHz que es hibrido(salida de RF 12BY7/  2 X 6DQ6 ).
> 
> Después de agotar la instancia antes mencionada hacen el camino al basural lamentablemente ya que no quedan interesados en ese tipo de materiales.
> 
> Lo que es Radioaficionados, generalmente se resuelve comprando algo y a lo sumo y como mucho la confección de un dipolo o GP o similar.
> 
> Siempre queda algunos experimentando o haciendo cosas no tan simple pero son los menos. En la actualidad estoy colaborando en consultoría de un amigo que esta armando todo para TLT( Revote Lunar o comunicación Tierra, Luna, Tierra).
> 
> Lastima que Daniel no este mas cerca ya que también, en su momento, había bastante material para donarle(con la condición de que no regrese   por su puesto! )


Por las fotos posteadas arriba jo podrias jurar que antes de la conbersión ese equipo fue inicialmente  un Banda Ciudadana Valvuloso .


ricbevi dijo:


> "Lastima que Daniel no este mas cerca ya que también, en su momento, había bastante material para donarle(con la condición de que no regrese   por su puesto! )"


!La condición de NO regresar a las origens serias cunplida hasta seculos seculares amén , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## J2C

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> .............
> ........ se culos seculares amén , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!



Este Sr Garoto siempre con la idea fija !!!!!!


----------



## ricbevi

Fogonazo dijo:


> La donación a otro LU o algún radio club también sería interesante


Si, pero en la actualidad hay casi nula actividad en cuanto a nuevos LU, en la zona prácticamente no quedan Radio Club en actividad.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Por las fotos posteadas arriba jo podrias jurar que antes de la conbersión ese equipo fue inicialmente  un Banda Ciudadana Valvuloso .
> 
> !La condición de NO regresar a las origens serias cunplida hasta seculos seculares amén , Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!


Este es un BC a cristal en RX/TX y opcionalmente solo en RX tiene OFV(por eso el dial frontal del 1 al 23), no es el equipo que yo reforme(si, una unidad idéntica) ya que el otro se perdió en las mudanzas a lo largo de los años y es modelo 63(estimo que es el año en que Rinor lo saco al mercado 1963) que junto a Mora( ya hibrido) eran los que dominaban el mercado de aquella época aquí en Argentina.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

ricbevi dijo:


> "*Este es un BC a cristal en RX/TX* y opcionalmente solo en RX tiene OFV(por eso el dial frontal del 1 al 23), no es el equipo que yo reforme(si, una unidad idéntica) ya que el otro se perdió en las mudanzas a lo largo de los años y es modelo 63(estimo que es el año en que Rinor lo saco al mercado 1963) que junto a Mora( ya hibrido) eran los que dominaban el mercado de aquella época aquí en Argentina."


!Como ya descia lo saudoso "Chispirito" o "Chapolin Colorado" dependendo de la latitude  : "No contaban con mi hastucia , sigan me los buenos" , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


J2C dijo:


> Este Sr Garoto siempre con la idea fija !!!!!!


!Cosa de viejo teimoso , nunca desiste de su tontices , Jajajajajajajajaja!


ricbevi dijo:


> "es modelo 63(estimo que es el año en que Rinor lo saco al mercado 1963) que junto *a Mora*( ya hibrido) eran los que dominaban el mercado de aquella época aquí en Argentina."


?Y  no serias "Mauro" ?
Tuve la oportunidad de conocer personalmente en carne y hueso lo Sr. Ricardo , dueño de la marca "Brasco Telecom" cuando el estuve por algun tienpo aca en Brasil lá por los años 2000 , alguns años despues el regresou a su pais natal,  Argentina.
Juntamente con el habia otro Argentino denominado Victor el dueño de la fabrica de cristales de Quartzo denominada "Equartz" , esa tanbien si fue enbuera de aca (Brasil ) .


----------



## Fogonazo

ricbevi dijo:


> Si, pero en la actualidad hay casi nula actividad en cuanto a nuevos LU, _*en la zona prácticamente no quedan Radio Club en actividad*_.



Ese ya no sería mi problema   



ricbevi dijo:


> Este es un BC a cristal en RX/TX y opcionalmente solo en RX tiene OFV(por eso el dial frontal del 1 al 23), no es el equipo que yo reforme(si, una unidad idéntica) ya que el otro se perdió en las mudanzas a lo largo de los años y es modelo 63(estimo que es el año en que Rinor lo saco al mercado 1963) que junto a Mora( ya hibrido) eran los que dominaban el mercado de aquella época aquí en Argentina.



Mañana, de día, trataré de sacar algunas fotos del equipo, ahora no me animo a entrar en el taller sin la compañía de un exorcista reconocido.

Increíblemente desde que está en mi poder, un par de años, no lo he abierto para verle las tripas   

También tengo para regalar una antena yagi de 7 elementos banda de 2m, linda como para agregar a un rotor


----------



## Axel31

Fogonazo dijo:


> ahora no me animo a entrar en el taller sin la compañía de un exorcista reconocido.


A mí también me da cosa bajar por la noche al garaje...


----------



## ricbevi

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Como ya descia lo saudoso "Chispirito" o "Chapolin Colorado" dependendo de la latitude  : "No contaban con mi hastucia , sigan me los buenos" , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
> 
> !Cosa de viejo teimoso , nunca desiste de su tontices , Jajajajajajajajaja!
> 
> ?Y  no serias "Mauro" ?
> Tuve la oportunidad de conocer personalmente en carne y hueso lo Sr. Ricardo , dueño de la marca "Brasco Telecom" cuando el estuve por algun tienpo aca en Brasil lá por los años 2000 , alguns años despues el regresou a su pais natal,  Argentina.
> Juntamente con el habia otro Argentino denominado Victor el dueño de la fabrica de cristales de Quartzo denominada "Equartz" , esa tanbien si fue enbuera de aca (Brasil ) .


Hasta donde yo conozco, "Mauro" fabricaba equipos de BLU y/o banda agraria y VHF pero desconozco si hubo algún modelo de BC.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

mcrven dijo:


> con la llegada de los celulares, quedó en el olvido. Hasta los colegas de antaño se han desvanecido y los nuevos... como que no hay, por lo menos por estos lares. Y los pocos que quedan solo quieren comunicación por satélite y nada de phonía, ni BLU, ni CW; ya hablan de TV de Alta Definición


Hola *Mcrven*, es verdad lo que mencionas en los campos de mi ciudad ya andan todos con whatsapp y la vieja TxRx ya no tiene uso de hecho más de 5 están en mi poder. Y me hiciste recordar con esto de lo que la gente *NO comprende* sobre lo que es tener y pertenecer. No es ir en contra del capitalismo sino de no ser un simple seguidor de tendencia y darle un positivismo a la vida. Dos cosas.

Primero, hace unos días que vengo enganchado con los vídeos de la *India* en donde reparan cosas que acá es tirar y comprar NO dejando perder fuentes de trabajo. Y es ver donde en una capital es edificios llenos de oficinas de ventas y prestaciones de servicios. En el otro es ver que reparar una olla es un buen negocio.

En el segundo punto es lo que me paso el otro día. Fui a la casa de un amigo y asombrado me muestra que tiene una máscara donde muestra una imagen de un equipo del año 80 en su *TV Smart* donde los parlantes se mueven al ritmo de la música, hay una animación que muestra como si un cassette estuviera reproduciendo la música todo esto por un programa de PC, la imagen en una pantalla de 40” y el sonido que sale sobre el mismo parlantes del TV. Era un Kenwood si no me equivoco!!... 

y le digo:_ aaah que bueno *eso SI* ni a los tobillos de mi real JVC + AmericanPRO-X600 + Par Bafles Scorpion 32”


----------



## malesi

Cuando te asomas al contenedor de siempre, y está medio lleno.
Y te llama la atención una lata de aquarius.
Y no la coges pues no te cabe más


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

malesi dijo:


> Cuando te asomas al contenedor de siempre, y está medio lleno.
> Y te llama la atención una lata de aquarius.
> Y no la coges pues no te cabe más
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289895Ver el archivo adjunto 289896



Por aquí no hay de esos contenedores.. 

Pero muy mal dejar ahí la lata..


----------



## Don Plaquetin

malesi dijo:


> Cuando te asomas al contenedor de siempre, y está medio lleno.
> Y te llama la atención una lata de aquarius.
> Y no la coges pues no te cabe más
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289895Ver el archivo adjunto 289896



Esa es mierd# de la buena, por esa pecamos todos


----------

